# Euer Gedanke zum Kommunismus



## Wendigo (2. Mai 2010)

Da ich derzeitig kein Referat usw dazu schreiben muss würde mich mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren. 

So gesehen ist es ja eine Schuld der Deutschen, dass dieser "Aberglaube" sich so weit verbreitet hat


----------



## Jami (2. Mai 2010)

Was meinst du mit Aberglaube?


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

Der Kommunismus hat sich nirgends auf der Welt erfolgreich durchsetzen oder auch nur aufrecht erhalten lassen.

Alerdings solltest Du bei dieser Frage auch erstmal klären, welche Form, bzw. Grundidee Du meinst.

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Der Kommunismus scheitert daran, dass gegen die Natur des Menschen ist.
Denn so gut wie jeder möchte ein besseres Auto haben als der Nachbar, weil das Gras auf der anderen Seite des Zauns immer grüner zu sein scheint als im eigenen Garten.
Von daher geht der Grundgedanke von falschen Voraussetzungen aus.
Damit ist die ganze Sache schon im Ansatz zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

Der Kommunismus ist machbar wenn die Menschen bereit sind... und dieser Tag wird kommen!


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

Du tust gerade so als sei das erstrebenswert...


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

Ist er doch auch! Der Kommunismus ist das Beste was es gibt!


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

OK, bevor der Thread noch abstruser wird, lösche ich mein Abo


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein Gedanke zum Kommunismus*



			
				Nucleus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kommunismus scheitert daran, dass gegen die Natur des Menschen ist.
> Denn so gut wie jeder möchte ein besseres Auto haben als der Nachbar, weil das Gras auf der anderen Seite des Zauns immer grüner zu sein scheint als im eigenen Garten.
> Von daher geht der Grundgedanke von falschen Voraussetzungen aus.
> Damit ist die ganze Sache schon im Ansatz zum Scheitern verurteilt.


Genau so ist es 
Das Modell des homo oeconomicus und die Angebot-Nachfrage-Theorie scheinen hingegen ja eingehalten zu werden... ohne Anreize wird wohl kaum einer bereit sein, (produktiv) zu arbeiten.

Wie sagte es der Begründer der (freien) Marktwirtschaft Adam Smith (welche natürlich heute durch die bessere soziale Marktwirtschaft ersetzt wurde einst? 

*meine alte Politikmappe rauskram*


			
				Adam Smith schrieb:
			
		

> "Nicht vom Wohlwollen den Fleischers, Bauers oder Bäckers erwarten wir unsere Mahlzeit, sondern von ihrer Bedachtnahme auf ihr eigenes Interesse. Wir wenden uns nicht an ihnre Humanität, sondern an ihren Egoismus und sprechen nie von unseren Bedürfnissen sondern von ihren Vorteilen"


besser kann man es fast nich sagen.



			
				Shi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kommunismus ist machbar wenn die Menschen bereit sind... und dieser Tag wird kommen!


Der Kommunismus setzt teils die Postmaterialismustheorie voraus, deren Durchsetzung aber im Moment nicht zu beobachten ist. Vielmehr sinkt der Wohlstand der meisten und unsere Gesellschaft durchläuft einen Induvidualisierungsprozess. Denkbar schlechte Voraussetzungen für Kommunismus. Möge uns der Kommunismus verwährt bleiben. Hierbei denke ich ganz klar an die Linke, die von der "Überwindung des Kapitalismus" und dergleichen spricht. In der Radikalität (auf ideologischer und wirtschaftlicher Ebene) sind sie durchaus mit der NPD vergleichbar, bloß ist jene ungefährlich, weil sie klein ist. Die Linke zieht aber in fast jeden Landtag ein.

Und der schwarze Block randaliert sehr extrem. Genauso wie man es vom Rechts-außen-Rand kennt. 

Das ist kein Plädoyer für Rechts sondern eine starke Verurteilung von Rechtsextremismus sowie Linksextremismus. Leider sind die meisten so auf rechts fixiert, dass sie gar nicht bemerken, was sich da am Gegenpol zusammenbraut und was unsere komplette Gesellschaft gefährdet.


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm, theLamer, wieviele Todesopfer linker Gewalt gibt es jedes Jahr, und wie viele rechter Gewalt?
Und wie ist die Linke radikal? Ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass du FDP-Wähler bist oder?, Deshalb findest du ihre wirtschaftlichen Ansichten also schlecht  Naja, man sieht an der Witschaftskrise was für Auswirkungen menschlicher Egoismus und Geldgier haben! Mit einer Verstaatlichung aller Banken wäre das mit Garantie nicht passiert!


----------



## Cungalunga (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Genossen^^,

meine Eltern stammen aus dem ehemaligen Jugoslawien und dort gab es bis anfang der 90' den Kommunismus. Das Problem wahr vielmehr das es einen gegenpol gab (Westen) und wen dann die ganzen Jugos aus dem Westen in Jugoslawien Urlaub gemacht haben mit ihren Westautos usw zweifelten die ersten Jugos am System "Kommunismus". Jetzt sehnt sich jeder wieder zurück in die Zeit vor dem Krieg welches Paradies man aufgegeben hat für den Kapitalismus.

gruß CungaLunga


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, theLamer, wieviele Todesopfer linker Gewalt gibt es jedes Jahr, und wie viele rechter Gewalt?
> Und wie ist die Linke radikal? Ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass du FDP-Wähler bist oder?, Deshalb findest du ihre wirtschaftlichen Ansichten also schlecht Naja, man sieht an der Witschaftskrise was für Auswirkungen menschlicher Egoismus und Geldgier haben! Mit einer Verstaatlichung aller Banken wäre das mit Garantie nicht passiert!


Verstaatlichung von Banken is der größte Müll... damit hat der Staat viel zu viel Macht, er kann sagen: Nö, dich mag ich nicht, du bekommst kein Kredit. Beim derzeitigen System gehst du einfach zur nächsten Bank. Es ist ein Wettbewerb da. Achja und der Staat würde das ganze Risiko tragen, obwohl er eh schon hoch verschuldet ist. Und der Staat soll nicht den Markt beeinflussen, ausser mit marktkonformen MItteln (Marktkonformitätsprinzip). Banken zu beteiligen, duch "Sterbenlassen im Notfall" oder eine Bankenabgabe ist dagegen sehr sinnvoll. Der Staat ist aber kein Unternehmer, sondern schafft die _Rahmenbedingungen._

Ja ich wähle FDP, aber auch nur, weil sie wenigstens etwas Recht und Freiheit schaffen. Linke Politik bringt viel mehr Scheitern als Kapitalismus. Guck dir doch die DDR an: Die Altlasten tragen wir noch heute, unsere Rentenkassen sind leer. Stell dir einfach mal den Kontrast von BRD und DDR dar, dann weißt du, was ich meine.

Und: Ich wiederhole Smith Zitat, Egoismus ist Grundvoraussetzung für Fortschritt und Wohlstand.

Zu guter Letzt: *Argumentiert doch mal*. Und zwar nicht mit irgendwelchen Einzelfällen aus der Familie oder polemischen Anschuldigungen sondern sachoriertiert und allgemein nachvollziehbar und gültig. So wie es im Moment aussieht, seid ihr einfach nur am Verzweifeln. Manche Leute wollen Kommunismus, weil sie selber zu faul sind, aus ihrer Lage rauszukommen. Dabei ist der "American Dream" auch in Deutschland möglich, wenn man es nur will.

Aus Wirtschaftsmodellen und Psychologie ist zu erkennen, dass Menschen generell "Assis" sind (überspitzt gesagt), wenn es drauf ankommt (z.B. Geld). Das ist halt so, evolutionär bedingt. Keiner gesteht dem hässlichen, alten Mann eine schöne Frau zum Vergnügen zu. Was soll er machen? Er ist nunmal so. Wieso sollte man armen/faulen Leuten, die dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen denn mehr geben als sie zur Existenz benötigen? Manche sind halt einfach nicht geschickt und intelligent genug, was ordentliches zu erreichen. Wieso wollte ihr denenw as zugestehen und dem alten, hässlichen Mann nicht?
Letztendlich unterscheiden sich unsere Menschenbilder und Prämissen einfach zu sehr...

[Polemik/Zynismus = On]


Cungalunga schrieb:


> Hi Genossen^^,
> Das Problem wahr vielmehr das es einen  gegenpol gab (Westen) und wen dann die ganzen Jugos aus dem Westen in  Jugoslawien Urlaub gemacht haben mit ihren Westautos usw zweifelten die  ersten Jugos am System "Kommunismus".
> gruß CungaLunga


Muhaha "was ich nich weiß, macht mich nicht heiß" - oder was?   Wie arm ist das denn? 
Auch wenn das deine Eltern gesagt haben, versuch doch mal, es zu bewerten und einzuordnen.
Wieso stecken wir unsere Kinder nicht von Anfang an in Anrbeitsheime? Wenn sie nie Freizeit hatten, werden sie die ja auch nicht vermissen? Wieso gestehen wir ihnen überhaupt noch Rechte zu? Wenn sie von Anfang an keine haben, werden sie die auch nicht vermissen und alles ist gut? Nur weil sich  die ehemaligen Jugoslawen ähnlich wie beim Stockholm-Syndrom mit ihrer Unfreiheit und ihren Unterdrückern abgefunden haben und ihnen jegliche Perspektive fehlte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Kommunismus da gut war. Vielmehr hat sich doch gezeigt, dass der Kaptialismus sich durchgesetzt hat, weil die Menschen ihn wollen.

[Polemik/Zynismus = Off]

D_a ich meine Gedanken nun kundgetan habe und hier eh nicht wirklich argumentiert wird, klinke ich mich jetzt auch aus dieser Diskussion aus. Meine Meinung ist gesagt. Wer so naiv ist und denkt, Kommunismus funktioniert - bitte. Dann könnt ihr auch gleich mal ausprobieren, ob ein Core i7 im Sockel AM3 läuft - dasist sogar noch wahrscheinlicher im Gegensatz zum kommunismus. _


Gruß an alle Verfechter de_r freiheitlich-demokratischen Grundordnung!
_


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

> Der Kommunismus ist machbar wenn die Menschen bereit sind... und dieser Tag wird kommen!


Und wenn nicht? Werden dann wieder alle Menschen "Bereit" gemacht?



> Hmm, theLamer, wieviele Todesopfer linker Gewalt gibt es jedes Jahr, und wie viele rechter Gewalt?


Nun ja, man schaue sich nur mal die Opferzahlen der Sowietunion, China, Kambodscha, Kuba usw. an. Aber da ist (bzw. war) der Terror wenigstens staatlicher Natur, da ists nicht ganz so schlimm. 


> Und wie ist die Linke radikal? Ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass du FDP-Wähler bist oder?, Deshalb findest du ihre wirtschaftlichen Ansichten also schlecht Naja, man sieht an der Witschaftskrise was für Auswirkungen menschlicher Egoismus und Geldgier haben! Mit einer Verstaatlichung aller Banken wäre das mit Garantie nicht passiert!


Jupp, man nehme zum Beispiel die DDR, ein Musterbeispiel der Ökonomie. 

Wer noch immer die vollkommen an der Realität vorbeigehende Fantasie mit sich rumträgt, das der Kommunismus "möglich" wäre, dem lege ich das Buch: Sozialdemokratische Zukunftsbilder: Frei nach Bebel" ans Herz, der die Geschichte der DDR mit nahezu prophetischer Voraussicht bereits 1891 skizzierte.


----------



## King_Sony (2. Mai 2010)

Es gibt die Geschichte mit der Farm. Die Tiere lehnten sich gegen den Farmer auf und die Schweine wurden die Anführer ds aufstandes. Doch als der Farmer weg war, übernahmen die Schweine selbst langsam aber sicher die Kontrolle und somit hat sich eig. nur die Führung geändert. Da gibts so ein Höhrbuch, hat mir ein Freund erzählt.

Reiche und Adlige von der Regierung ausschließen ist genauso falsch, wie Arme und Bauer 
LG King Sony


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

Die "Geschichte mit der Farm" heißt "Farm der Tiere" und ist von George Orwell (1984 [so heißt ein anderes Meisterwerk von ihm])  

Sorry, für den Klugschiss, aber das sollte man durchaus kennen. Vor allem Kommunisten könnten das (genau wie 1984) gerne mal öfters lesen und wenn sie wieder von ihren Phantastereien geplagt werden es sich ruhig auch mal auf den Kopf schlagen.


----------



## King_Sony (2. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Die "Geschichte mit der Farm" heißt "Farm der Tiere" und ist von George Orwell (1984 [so heißt ein anderes Meisterwerk von ihm])


Danke, mir ist der Name nicht mehr eingefallen. Aber 1984 is wirklich genial, habs zwar nur auf englisch gelesen, aba trotztdem geil. 2+2=5
LG King Sony


----------



## Cungalunga (2. Mai 2010)

@ Lamer,
was laberst du den fürn Müll von Arbeitslager und usw. warst wohl noch nie in einem Ostblockstaat (Jugoslawien war Blockfrei OK) du kennst bestimmt nur die schauergeschichten aus dem Westen über den Osten. Der Kapitalismus hat zwar den Kommunismus besiegt, dafür hat sich der Kapitalismus vor kurzem selbst besiegt (Bankenkrise).Aber wen man sich als FDP outet dan ist ja alles schon gesagt^^.
gruß CungaLunga


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hab ja schon viel unqualifizierten Schwachsinn gelesen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dieser Thread wird dies in absehbarer Zeit (vor allem von "kommunistischer Seite" her) noch überbieten. Aber wie heißt es so schön:

Wer mit 20 kein Kommunist ist, hat kein Herz.
Wer mit 40 noch immer Kommunist ist, hat kein Gehirn. 

In diesem Sinne werd ich also milde lächelnd weiterhin den Unfug lesen, den so mancher hier aus seinem Hirn poltern lässt.



> Aber wen man sich als FDP outet dan ist ja alles schon gesagt^^.


Wenn man auf deinem Niveau kommuniziert, dann auch.


----------



## herethic (2. Mai 2010)

Denn Kommunismus kann man nicht mit dem Stalinismus oder dem Maoismus vergleichen.

Der Kommunismus hat einige Probleme:
1.Heutzutage besitz er keine gültigkeit mehr,da das Proletariat nicht mehr so groß ist wie früher und auch nicht mehr so ausgebeutet wird.
2.Die Planwirtschaft die ******** ist.
3.Gehört alles dem Staat(damit er es gerecht aufteilen kann).Aber wenn er nun im Krieg ist,wird das Geld extremst in Militär stecken und nicht in die Bevölkerung.


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2010)

Cungalunga schrieb:
			
		

> was laberst du den fürn Müll von Arbeitslager und usw. warst wohl noch nie in einem Ostblockstaat (Jugoslawien war Blockfrei OK) du kennst bestimmt nur die schauergeschichten aus dem Westen über den Osten.


Es handelte sich lediglich um eine Analogie, um die Absurdität deiner Aussage zu zeigen und diese einzuordnen. Du meintest ja Kommunismus war das Paradies, bis die "besseren" Autos zu sehen waren 



			
				Cungalunga schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kapitalismus hat zwar den Kommunismus besiegt, dafür hat sich der Kapitalismus vor kurzem selbst besiegt (Bankenkrise).


hat er sich selbst besiegt? Also ich sehe ihn immer noch existent.



			
				Cungalunga schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wen man sich als FDP outet dan ist ja alles schon gesagt


Jaja, das Schubladendenken  - zeugt gerade nur so davon, dass du die Situation nicht leidenschaftslos betrachtest. Ich sag ja nich Kommunismus = schlecht sondern Kommunismus = nicht umsetzbar aufgrund meines Menschenbildes. 
Genauso *könnte *ich sagen (*was ich aber ausdrücklich nicht tue*): "_Zu dir braucht man nix zu sagen: 
Typisches Opfer: Migrationshintergrund, keine Perspektive und schlechte finanzielle Lage, ungebildet und lässt sich zur politischen Extreme motivieren, da er nicht nachdenken kann. Er ist halt dumm_. _Klar, dass der für Kommunismus kämpft, im Kapitalismus stirbt er ja an seiner Dumm_heit._ Er ist lediglich ein Rationalisierungspotenzial xD_"

Genau auf dieser Ebene ist deine Aussage einzuordnen. Du setzt FDP und mich mit radikal freier Marktwirtschaft gleich, dabei kämpft sie für

a) Freiheit + nötige Rahmenbedingungen
b) soziale Marktwirtschaft 
c) Recht

und nicht für einen schädlichen Auswuchs des Kapitalismus. Diffenerziert zu denken wäre mal ein Ansatz. 
Sorry, das musste einfach sein. 

Allerdings habe ich von dir noch kein einziges richtiges, begründetes Argument gehört. In diesem Post hab ich auch nicht argumentiert sondern deine Aussagen analysiert und kritisiert. Davor aber schon!

PS:
Hoffe mich jetzt daran halten zu können, der Diskussion fernzubleiben... 
Drück ruhig den Petzbutton wenn du willst  - Schönen Gruß von mir und schönes Leben noch.


----------



## King_Sony (2. Mai 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hoffe mich jetzt daran halten zu können, der Diskussion fernzubleiben...
> Drück ruhig den Petzbutton wenn du willst  - Schönen Gruß von mir und schönes Leben noch.



Dürfen mods nicht mitreden? :O

LG


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2010)

Was willst du? Ich bin doch kein Mod 
Ich will mir das lediglich nicht länger antun 

Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Mai 2010)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Dürfen mods nicht mitreden? :O
> 
> LG



Natürlich dürfen Mods mitreden  Aber ich komme mit dem Lesen nicht hinterher. Das politische Themen immer so ausschweifend sind


----------



## Jan565 (2. Mai 2010)

Der Kommunismus in der Echten Form so wie er gedacht war, das jeder gleich viel Geld verdient usw. Ist aus meiner sicht die beste und gerechteste Staatsform. Wenn ich mir es mal hier angucke. Ein Handwerker der sein leben lang schwer Körperlich Arbeitet bekommt wesentlich weniger Geld als ein Beamter der in seinem Leben nie wirklich was getan hat.


----------



## faibel (2. Mai 2010)

Weder der Kapitalismus noch der Kommunismus sind der Weisheit letzter Schluß! Der Kommunismus funktioniert nicht, das kann man in jedem Geschichtsbuch nachlesen. Der Kommunismus ist ein verdeckter Kapitalismus der Herrscher auf kosten der Allgemeinheit, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Der Kapitalismus hat sich in der letzten Zeit von seiner harten Seite gezeigt, hier müssen Grenzen gesetzt werden damit das System nicht auch noch den Bach runter geht.

Das alle das gleiche verdienen möchte ich gar nicht. Immerhin möchte ich es genießen das ich mich die letzten 10Jahre für meine Firma krummgebuckelt habe und ich möchte auch nicht das der faule Herr Meier von Nebenan demnächst das gleiche bekommt wie unsereiner.


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Weder der Kapitalismus noch der Kommunismus sind der Weisheit letzter Schluß! Der Kommunismus funktioniert nicht, das kann man in jedem Geschichtsbuch nachlesen. Der Kommunismus ist ein verdeckter Kapitalismus der Herrscher auf kosten der Allgemeinheit, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das alle das gleiche verdienen möchte ich gar nicht. Immerhin möchte ich es genießen das ich mich die letzten 10Jahre für meine Firma krummgebuckelt habe und ich möchte auch nicht das der faule Herr Meier von Nebenan demnächst das gleiche bekommt wie unsereiner.


Das er nicht funktioniert hat heißt nicht dass er nicht funktionieren wird! Immerhin sind bis jetzt alle kommunistischen Systeme an einzelnen Menschen/kleinen Gruppen gescheitert! 
Zu deinem anderen Argument: das ist einer der Gründe dafür das Kommunismus bisher noch nicht fuktioniert hat. Aber irgendwann werden alle Menschen einsehen dass es so nicht weitergehen kann (oder zumindest die meisten!)


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2010)

> Aber irgendwann werden alle Menschen einsehen dass es *so *nicht weitergehen kann (oder zumindest die meisten!)


Wie kann es nicht weitergehen?


----------



## faibel (2. Mai 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann werden alle Menschen einsehen dass es so nicht weitergehen kann (oder zumindest die meisten!)



Du glaubst das sich irgendwann mal die meisten Menschen den Kommunismus wünschen ? Mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Er hat nicht funktioniert, funktioniert heute nicht und wird auch nie funktionieren!


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

> Das alle das gleiche verdienen möchte ich gar nicht. Immerhin möchte ich es genießen das ich mich die letzten 10Jahre für meine Firma krummgebuckelt habe und ich möchte auch nicht das der faule Herr Meier von Nebenan demnächst das gleiche bekommt wie unsereiner.



Ich bin aus anderen Gründen dagegen. Wenn ich denn wirklich mal mein kleines Lädle aufmache um dort Hardware zu verkaufen und mir dann noch einen Angestellten einstelle (wir sind mal größenwahnsinnig), warum sollte ich dann das gleiche verdienen wie dieser. ICH trage das Risiko mit meiner ganzen persönlichen Habe (Geld wird wohl nicht für ne GmbH reichen, von einer AG fangen wir gar nicht erst an zu sprechen) und nicht er. Wenn ichs mir nicht mehr leisten kann ihn zu bezahlen kann er zum Arbeitsgericht laufen und mir Haus und Hof wegklagen. Wenn ich kein Geld zu sehen bekomme, bin ich im großen und ganzen der Gelackmeierte. So ist das nunmal. Wer Verantwortung übernimmt, der sollte auch entsprechend entlohnt werden. Und das mir jetzt keiner mit Managergehältern kommt. Natürlich sind die überzogen, aber nur weil ein Auto nen Platten hat muss man es ja nicht gleich verschrotten lassen, oder?


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Wie kann es nicht weitergehen?



Mit dem Kapitalismus! Den Banken, die dank ihrer Manager machen was sie wollen! Mit dem ungleichmäßig verteilten Reichtum!


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

> Mit dem Kapitalismus! Den Banken, die dank ihrer Manager machen was sie wollen! Mit dem ungleichmäßig verteilten Reichtum!


Dann sei uns allen ein leuchtendes Vorbild, verschenk deinen Rechner und verteile das Geld, welches du dafür bekommen hättest, wenn du ein böser Kapitalist wärest, an die Armen.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

Reichtum ist kein Recht, sondern muss verdient werden.

Am Besten ist Du wachst ganz schnell aus Deinen Tagträumen auf, bevor Du gewaltig auf die Nase fällst...


----------



## Woohoo (2. Mai 2010)

> Shi: "Mit einer Verstaatlichung aller Banken wäre das mit Garantie nicht  passiert!"


 Gerade staatliche Banken haben ja gezeigt, wie gut sie es besser machen.


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

> Am Besten ist Du wachst ganz schnell aus Deinen Tagträumen auf, bevor Du gewaltig auf die Nase fällst...


Ich alter Atheistenzoni sag da mal: Amen!


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Dann sei uns allen ein leuchtendes Vorbild, verschenk deinen Rechner und verteile das Geld, welches du dafür bekommen hättest, wenn du ein böser Kapitalist wärest, an die Armen.


Nö. nicht unbedingt. Wenn ich einen Highend Rechner hätte, und *Rechner das einzige wären was zählt*  würd ich wohl echt die High End Komponenten verkaufen, mit mittelgute holen, die HighEnd Sachen verkaufen und das erzielte Geld Leuten mit schwachen Rechnern geben damit die auf den mittelguten Stand aufrüsten, so läuft das 



Nucleus schrieb:


> Am Besten ist Du wachst ganz schnell aus Deinen Tagträumen auf, bevor Du gewaltig auf die Nase fällst...



Wie auf die Nase fallen?


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

Warum? Die armen Leute können den Rechner doch selbst zu Geld machen.


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

Gut, aber es muss darin resultieren dass alle einen Rechner mit gleicher Leistung haben


----------



## herethic (2. Mai 2010)

Wobei man auch sagen muss:
Auch wenn der Kapitalismus ungerecht ist,so schlimm sind wir jetzt auch nicht dran(im Gegensatz zu den Menschen auf der südlichen Halbkugel und dem Proletariat im 19.Jahrhundert).

Ausserdem sind Leute im öffentlichen Dienst schlimmer dran,als Handwerker.


----------



## Shi (2. Mai 2010)

Klar, die Armen Deutschlands sind immer noch reicher als die Armen der 3. Welt


----------



## Woohoo (2. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Wobei man auch sagen muss:
> Auch wenn der Kapitalismus ungerecht ist,so schlimm sind wir jetzt auch nicht dran(im Gegensatz zu den Menschen auf der südlichen Halbkugel und dem Proletariat im 19.Jahrhundert).



Die Frage ist nur, was nun wirklich "gerecht" ist? Wenn alle das gleiche verdienen? Wohl kaum.

Wer will dann noch Leistung bringen.


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

> Gut, aber es muss darin resultieren dass alle einen Rechner mit gleicher Leistung haben



Oder das niemand mehr einen Rechner hat, was im Kommunismus die wahrscheinlichere Variante wäre.


----------



## herethic (2. Mai 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, was nun wirklich "gerecht" ist? Wenn alle das gleiche verdienen? Wohl kaum.


Bei gleicher Arbeitsstundenanzahl schon



			
				Shi schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, die Armen Deutschlands sind immer noch reicher als die Armen der  3. Welt


Die Armen Deutschlands sind vielleicht sogar reicher,als die Reichen der 3.Welt.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Arbeitsstundenanzahl schon



Nur bei der selben Tätigkeit.

Es ist immerhin ein Unterschied (z.B. Verantwortung für andere Menschen und Schicksale), ob ein Manager 8h am Tag schafft oder ein Metzger.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Mai 2010)

Warum sollte man, in einem solchen System, besondere Anstrengungen unternehmen (z.B.  Studium), wenn man im Endeffekt keinen Vorteil erhält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Warum sollte man, in einem solchen System, besondere Anstrengungen unternehmen (z.B. Studium), wenn man im Endeffekt keinen Vorteil erhält.


 
Im Kommunismus gibts eben keinen "Vorteil" für das Individuum, das Kollektiv zählt.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

Eben.

Wenn sich eh alle lieb und das Gleiche haben, muss auch niemand mehr richtig arbeiten.
Man kriegt ja eh den gleichen Lohn - ob man sich nun anstrengt oder nicht.

Da fehlt dann nicht nur der Anreiz für die Menschen sich einzubringen, sondern den Unternehmen entgeht auch äußerst wertvolles Potential.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Im Kommunismus gibts eben keinen "Vorteil" für das Individuum, das Kollektiv zählt.



Das ist ja gerade das Schlimme.  Wenn man das anders sieht gibt es haue.


----------



## faibel (2. Mai 2010)

Den "Anreiz" liefert dann das Politbüro. Wie das in den Kommunistischen Staaten gehandled wird sollte allgemein bekannt sein. Da habe ich lieber den finanziellen Anreiz als das mir Jemand eine Gefängnisstrafe androht (mal "milde" ausgedrückt).


----------



## Wendigo (2. Mai 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Aberglaube?



Pardon. War betrunken als ich den Thread erstellt habe.
Mit Aberglaube mein ich, dass sich das System ja nur bedingt und ab und an durchsetzten konnte, aber die meisten daran gescheitert sind.
Dass er eben nicht wirklich funktionsfähig ist.

Ich wollte nur mal eure ganz persönlich Meinung hören. In vielerlei Hinsicht.


----------



## Malkav85 (2. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Da fehlt dann nicht nur der Anreiz für die Menschen sich einzubringen, sondern den Unternehmen entgeht auch äußerst wertvolles Potential.



Daher finde ich auch, das H4 zu hoch ist und/oder manche Berufe zu gering bezahlt werden. Ich erlebe das selbst. Mein Beruf wird auch schlecht bezahlt und wenn ich H4 beantragen würde, käme ich fast besser weg. 

Es ist ja schön und gut, wenn jeder das Gleiche bekommen würde, damit evtl kein Neid entsteht...aber wird dann auch jedes das Gleiche arbeiten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Eben.
> 
> Wenn sich eh alle lieb und das Gleiche haben, muss auch niemand mehr richtig arbeiten.
> Man kriegt ja eh den gleichen Lohn - ob man sich nun anstrengt oder nicht.


 
Richtig, der Straßenfeger bekommt genauso viel Geld wie der Bauleiter.
Wozu aber dann noch studieren um Bauleiter zu werden? 
Auch wenn das Studium umsonst () ist... öhm kostenlos natürlich. 



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Daher finde ich auch, das H4 zu hoch ist und/oder manche Berufe zu gering bezahlt werden. Ich erlebe das selbst. Mein Beruf wird auch schlecht bezahlt und wenn ich H4 beantragen würde, käme ich fast besser weg.


 
Hartz 4 finde ich nicht zu hoch, die Preise für Wohnungen und Energie sind zu hoch.
Die Einnahmen für gewissen Berufsgruppen dagegen zu gering.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön und gut, wenn jeder das Gleiche bekommen würde, damit evtl kein Neid entsteht...aber wird dann auch jedes das Gleiche arbeiten?


 
Es kann ja nicht das gleiche gearbeitet werden, da die Bedürfnisse der Bevölkerung unterschiedlicher Natur sind und sie deshalb unterschiedlich gestillt werden müssen.
Sicher gibts dann Einheitsautos und Einheitswohnungen, weil deren Entwicklung günstiger ist, aber leider dann auch keine Innovation und Fortschritt.

Außerdem müssten die Grundrechte geändert werden, da sich die mit dem Kommunismus nicht vereinbaren lassen.


----------



## theLamer (2. Mai 2010)

Nicht geändert, sondern abgeschafft 
z.B. müsste man eine Arbeitspflicht einführen, womit die Freiheit abgeschafft wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Mai 2010)

Ein paar kann man lassen. 
Aber einige müssen eben angepasst werden, denn sonst funktioniert Kommunismus nicht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Pardon. *War betrunken als ich den Thread erstellt habe.*
> .............


 
Das erklärt eigentlich alles ... 

Welchen Kommunismus meinst du denn? Kommunismus ? Wikipedia

Wenn du da durch bist, wäre eine Präzisierung der Fragestellung unumgänglich. Weiterhin solltest du definieren, auf welche Richtung deine Frage abzielt: einen bereits abgeschlossenen gesellschaftlichen Fehlversuch oder eine gesellschaftliche Zukunftstheorie?

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung kannst du aber schon im Vorhinein erfahren: Ich weiß nicht, was ich vom Kommunismus als Gesellschaftstheorie halten soll (hat teilweise gute Ansätze aber gegenwärtig kaum Realisierungschancen). Ich weiß dafür aber genau, was ich von totalitären und kommunistisch genannten Personen- oder Parteiregimen halte: nämlich rein gar nix! 
Wenn ich schon höre: Diktatur des Proletariats .... beinhaltet dieses Wort Diktatur doch bereits den Unterdrückungsbegriff ggü. anderen "Klassen" in der Gesellschaft, was ein komplett falscher Ansatz ist.

Ich halte es eher mit der Rosa Luxemburg: Demokratischer Sozialismus ? Wikipedia 

Auch hier bitte ich um realistische Betrachtungsweise und Differenzierung zw. ehemals existierenden Unrechtssystemen, die diesen Namen für ihre menschenverachtenden Ideologien missbrauchten, und den tatsächlichen gesellschaftlichen Theorien von Marx/Engels im Luxemburg´schen Sinne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Da ich derzeitig kein Referat usw dazu schreiben muss würde mich mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren.
> 
> So gesehen ist es ja eine Schuld der Deutschen, dass dieser "Aberglaube" sich so weit verbreitet hat




Meine Meinung zum Kommunismus:

Tolle Theorie. Leider fehlt es an den passenden Menschen.
Damit Kommunismus funktioniert, müssen alle mitmachen. Bereits sehr wenige Störenfriede, die sich z.B. kapitalistisch verhalten, reichen aus, um das System zu fall zu bringen, so dass unterm Strich alle weniger (statt mehr) haben. Wie man aber unschwer an diesem Thread hier sehen kann, ist es eine quasi unbewältigbare Aufgabe, jeden davon zu überzeugen, dass eine selbstmotivierte Teilnahme am Kommunismus das beste für alle wäre. Der Kapitalismus ist da eindeutig im Vorteil, er lässt dem Individuum nur die Wahl, mitzumachen oder zu verrecken - in großem Maßstab hat er deswegen auch alle kommunistischen Versuche überdauert.

Zur Praxis bzw. dem real existierenden Sozialismus:
Da ist schief gelaufen, was nur schief laufen könnte. Anfgefangen damit, dass die Revolutionen in Staaten stattgefunden haben, die sich nicht annähernd auf dem Niveau derjenigen befanden, mit denen sie sich später verglichen haben. Zweiter Fehler: Es waren in aller Regel gewaltsame Revolutionen und die gleichen Personen, die sehr gut darin waren, alles kaputt zu machen und zu unterjochen, hätten die neue, freie und bessere Gesellschaft errichten müssen. Wie in ähnlichen Fällen (z.B. französische Revolution) waren sie aber nur auf dem ersten Gebiet Experten und haben die gleichen Prinzipien auf das zweite übertragen...
Zum Schluss kam dann die weiter oben erwähnte Feststellung, dass die Menschen einfach nicht reif für den Kommunismus sind. Anstatt es mit einem sanften Einstieg und Aufklärung zu versuchen, hat man das mit Bevormundung zu kompensieren versucht. Ergebniss war eine Gesellschaft, in der die Menschen vom Staat zum richtigen Verhalten gezwungen wurden, was im Durchschnitt eher ein Rückschritt gegenüber dem Kapitalismus war, in dem der Zwang von jedem gegen jeden ausgeübt wird. Die Idealvorstellung des Kommunismus, in dem sich jeder selbst zum richtigen Verhalten zwingen müsste, war so unerreichbar.
Statt dessen hatte man alle Nachteile des theoretischen Kommunismus (z.B. langsamere Entwicklung, weil es sich eben verbietet, andere Länder oder Schichten zum eigenen Vorteil auszubeuten), alle Nachteile eines Überwachungsapparates (geringe Gesamtproduktivität, weil viel Arbeitskraft in sinnlose Tätigkeiten verschwendet wird, mehr ineffiziente) Schattenwirtschaft und alle Nachteile eines 100%ig zentralisierten Systems einschließlich Planwirtschaft (die hochgradig fehleranfällig ist und im echten Kommunismus nicht nötig wäre, wohl aber in einem erzwungenen "Sozialismus"). Und mit diesem von Nachteilen überfrachteten System hat man dann versucht, die kapitalistischenen Staaten zu überholen, die nicht nur von Anfang an einen Vorsprung hatten und auf einen wesentlich größeren Teil der Welt zugreifen konnten, sondern auch schlichtweg besser gelegen waren.

Ergebniss: Jetzt kriegt man die Leute erst recht nicht mehr vom Kommunismus überzeugt, weil sie als erstes sibirische Strafgefangenenlager vor Augen haben, wenn sie das Wort hören.





theLamer schrieb:


> Verstaatlichung von Banken is der größte Müll... damit hat der Staat viel zu viel Macht, er kann sagen: Nö, dich mag ich nicht, du bekommst kein Kredit. Beim derzeitigen System gehst du einfach zur nächsten Bank.



Mit dem Ergebniss, dass jede Menge Leute einen Kredit erhalten, die definitiv nie einen hätten kriegen sollen. Weder bei Betrachtung ihres eigenen Wohls (Privatkonkurse,...) noch bei Betrachtung des Allgemeinwohls (Wirtschaftskrise, Staatsverschuldung)



> Achja und der Staat würde das ganze Risiko tragen, obwohl er eh schon hoch verschuldet ist.



Ich weise ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass sich die Staatsverschuldung in den letzten Monaten um einen ansehnlichen Betrag gesteigert hat, weil der Staat so oder so das Risiko tragen muss.



> Und der Staat soll nicht den Markt beeinflussen, ausser mit marktkonformen MItteln (Marktkonformitätsprinzip). Banken zu beteiligen, duch "Sterbenlassen im Notfall" oder eine Bankenabgabe ist dagegen sehr sinnvoll. Der Staat ist aber kein Unternehmer, sondern schafft die _Rahmenbedingungen._



Ist er nicht, manchmal wäre es aber von Vorteil, wenn er es wäre. Denn zur Schaffung angemessener Rahmenbedingungen ist er offensichtlich weder im vorraus noch im nachhinein in der Lage, da es ihm sowohl an notwendiger Durchsetzungskraft fehlt, als auch an der Fähigkeit, langfristige Entscheidungen zu treffen. (nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Einflusses, den Medien und Lobbyverbände auf Politik und Wählermeinung haben)
Die Fähigkeit, kurzfristig effektiv gegenzusteuern, fehlt ihm ohne direkte Beteiligung aber auch.



> Guck dir doch die DDR an: Die Altlasten tragen wir noch heute, unsere Rentenkassen sind leer.



Randnotiz: Rund die Hälfte der Staatsverschuldung stammte aus der BRD. 
(zum eingeschränkten Zusammenhang zwischen theoretischen Kommunismus und Scheitern des real existierenden Sozialismus: s.o.)



> Dabei ist der "American Dream" auch in Deutschland möglich, wenn man es nur will.



Der "American Dream" stellt aber nur die Konzentration von Werten auf eine Person dar. Damit mag er als Ziel für einzelne geeignet sein, aber nicht als Gesellschaftskonzept, denn es muss zwangsläufig auch Verlierer geben. Mehr Konkurrenzkampf gegeneinander kann die Gesamteffizienz nicht steigern, dass kann nur Kooperation.



> Aus Wirtschaftsmodellen und Psychologie ist zu erkennen, dass Menschen generell "Assis" sind (überspitzt gesagt), wenn es drauf ankommt (z.B. Geld). Das ist halt so



Es gibt wohl kaum einen beliebteren Satz, um jeglichen Fortschritt im Keim zu zerstören, als "Das ist halt so". Könnte es nicht auch anders sein?
Natürlich könnte es das. Man muss es nur wollen. "Einfach" nur jeder für sich. Wenn niemand mehr darauf bestehen würde, die Fehler von heute zu erhalten, dann wären sie morgen weg.




> Wieso stecken wir unsere Kinder nicht von Anfang an in Anrbeitsheime? Wenn sie nie Freizeit hatten, werden sie die ja auch nicht vermissen? Wieso gestehen wir ihnen überhaupt noch Rechte zu? Wenn sie von Anfang an keine haben, werden sie die auch nicht vermissen und alles ist gut? Nur weil sich  die ehemaligen Jugoslawen ähnlich wie beim Stockholm-Syndrom mit ihrer Unfreiheit und ihren Unterdrückern abgefunden haben und ihnen jegliche Perspektive fehlte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Kommunismus da gut war. Vielmehr hat sich doch gezeigt, dass der Kaptialismus sich durchgesetzt hat, weil die Menschen ihn wollen.



Ist nicht genau dass der Grundgedanke moderner kapitalistischer Erziehung?
Wieso sollte das Kind im Kindergarten rumtoben, wenn es doch seine Karrierechancen mit einem Chinesichkurs für Vorschulkinder verbessern kann?
Sport? Prima geeignet, um Kontakte zu knüpfen und Karrierenetzwerke aufzubauen.
Ganztagsschulen? Toll, heutzutage muss man jede Minute "Kindheit" zum lernen nutzen, sonst hat man "später keine Chance" (gegen...)

Und der Witz ist: Diesemal handelt es sich um kein Stockholmsyndrom. Wer später eine real 50+ Stundenwoche durchzieht und zum Wohle der Firma auf 1-2 Wochen Urlaub verzichtet, der weiß womöglich, was ihm entgeht.
Aber im Kapitalismus gibt es keinen bösen Staat, der ihm das aufzwingt und gegen den man Rebellieren könnte. Es gibt nur "die anderen". Und die setzen sich durch, solange bis überall japanische Arbeitsmoral herrscht. Denn im gegenseitigen Vernichtungskampf gibt es nur Platz für einen, nicht für eine Gemeinschaft Gleichberechtiger.

(übrigens fand ich den Absatz nicht wesentlich polemischer, als den Rest deiner Äußerungen)




MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Natürlich dürfen Mods mitreden  Aber ich komme mit dem Lesen nicht hinterher. Das politische Themen immer so ausschweifend sind



Der "Thread schließen" Button hilft 




A3000T schrieb:


> Ich bin aus anderen Gründen dagegen. Wenn ich denn wirklich mal mein kleines Lädle aufmache um dort Hardware zu verkaufen und mir dann noch einen Angestellten einstelle (wir sind mal größenwahnsinnig), warum sollte ich dann das gleiche verdienen wie dieser. ICH trage das Risiko mit meiner ganzen persönlichen Habe (Geld wird wohl nicht für ne GmbH reichen, von einer AG fangen wir gar nicht erst an zu sprechen) und nicht er. Wenn ichs mir nicht mehr leisten kann ihn zu bezahlen kann er zum Arbeitsgericht laufen und mir Haus und Hof wegklagen. Wenn ich kein Geld zu sehen bekomme, bin ich im großen und ganzen der Gelackmeierte. So ist das nunmal. Wer Verantwortung übernimmt, der sollte auch entsprechend entlohnt werden.



Ergebniss:
Du machst keinen Laden auf, du beschäftigst niemanden (sondern belegst im Gegenzug einen anderen Arbeitsplatz) und die Leute in der Umgebung deines Nicht-Ladens müssen weiterhin ohne Service auskommen.
Da hätte ein System, dass auf der Gesellschaft und nicht auf dem Individuum basiert und in dem geringe Chancen auf Verdienststeigerung ein ebenso geringes persönliches Risiko gegenübersteht, doch durchaus seine Vorteile. Da wäre es möglich, einfach den benötigten Laden zu öffnen, anstatt sich große Gedanken über potentiell existenzbedrohende Konkurrenzkämpfe zu machen.


----------



## theLamer (3. Mai 2010)

> übrigens fand ich den Absatz nicht wesentlich polemischer, als den Rest deiner Äußerungen


OKay ruyven, mag sein, dass ich gerne zuspitze aber es bleibt festzustellen, dass du mich auch nur kritisierst, aber keine Alternativen aufzeigst, richtig?

Ich bin ja selber kein Ultra-Kapitalist, aber Kapitalismus ist immer noch besser als Kommunismus. Auch wenn es letztendlich auf eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera rausläuft.



> Es gibt wohl kaum einen beliebteren Satz, um jeglichen Fortschritt im Keim zu zerstören, als "Das ist halt so". Könnte es nicht auch anders sein?
> Natürlich könnte es das. Man muss es nur wollen. "Einfach" nur jeder für sich. Wenn niemand mehr darauf bestehen würde, die Fehler von heute zu erhalten, dann wären sie morgen weg.


Könnte es nicht... weil die Triebe wie Konkurrenzkampf usw,, die den Handlungsweisen zu Grunde liegen im Menschen verankert sind und nich einfach so rauszukriegen sind... Das ist doch der Witz. Auch wenn er schlecht ist.



> Und der Witz ist: Diesemal handelt es sich um kein Stockholmsyndrom. Wer später eine real 50+ Stundenwoche durchzieht und zum Wohle der Firma auf 1-2 Wochen Urlaub verzichtet, der weiß womöglich, was ihm entgeht.
> Aber im Kapitalismus gibt es keinen bösen Staat, der ihm das aufzwingt und gegen den man Rebellieren könnte. Es gibt nur "die anderen". Und die setzen sich durch, solange bis überall japanische Arbeitsmoral herrscht. Denn im gegenseitigen Vernichtungskampf gibt es nur Platz für einen, nicht für eine Gemeinschaft Gleichberechtiger.


Im Kapitalismus ist eher Steuerhinterziehung die Folge aber nicht japanische Arbeitsmoral, siehe Griechenland 

Immerhin zeugt dein Post von politischer Bildung, auch wenn wir verschiedener Meinung sind. Solche Beiträge wie du sie schreibst, finde ich nett - die bereichern nämlich die Diskussion ganz im Gegensatz zu anderen.


----------



## EinarN (3. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Da ich derzeitig kein Referat usw dazu schreiben muss würde mich mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren.
> 
> So gesehen ist es ja eine Schuld der Deutschen, dass dieser "Aberglaube" sich so weit verbreitet hat



1 - Komunismus ist kein Aberglaube sondern traurige realität
2 - dafür trift detschland KEINE SCHULD. Die Chinesen, Cubaner sind auch Kommunistische Diktatoriele Ländern und haben mit den Weltkriegen nichts zutun.

Der Kommunismuss stamt aus eine gleichberechtigung UTOPIE von Marx u. Engels

ZITAT AUS WIKIPEDIA:

Karl Marx gilt als einflussreichster Theoretiker des Kommunismus, dessen Schriften die Arbeiterbewegung des 19. Jahrhundert und 20. Jahrhunderts weltweit, von der SPD bis zur KPD, von den sozialistisch-kommunistischen Bewegungen Lateinamerikas, Russlands bis nach Ostasien, entscheidend, wenngleich auf sehr unterschiedliche Weise, geprägt haben. In der modernen Volkswirtschaftslehre wird er den Nationalökonomen zugeordnet. Auch die Philosophie und andere Geisteswissenschaften sowie die Sozialwissenschaften beeinflusste Marx, wobei die Anhänger seiner Theorie in verschiedenen Disziplinen oft unter dem Begriff des Marxismus zusammengefasst werden.
*Kommunismus und klassenlose Gesellschaft*

 → _Hauptartikel: Kommunismus (Marxismus)_
 Zusammen mit seinem lebenslangen Freund und Mitstreiter Friedrich Engels bemühte sich Marx um die Entwicklung eines „wissenschaftlichen Sozialismus“, den er vor allem gegen die idealistischen Utopien des Frühsozialismus abgrenzt. Marx versucht nicht, eine fertige Utopie des Kommunismus zu entwerfen,[9] sondern begreift die kommunistische Bewegung als _„die selbständige Bewegung der ungeheuren Mehrzahl im Interesse der ungeheuren Mehrzahl“_ (_Manifest der Kommunistischen Partei_, MEW 4:472) deren genauer Charakter sich durch die historischen Bedingungen bestimmt, in denen diese Bewegung agiert. Die Konturen einer kommunistischen, klassenlosen Gesellschaft werden oft nur vage umrissen; eine berühmte Formel lautet:„An die Stelle der alten bürgerlichen Gesellschaft mit ihren Klassen und Klassengegensätzen tritt eine Assoziation, worin die freie Entwicklung eines jeden die Bedingung für die freie Entwicklung aller ist.“
 – MEW 4:482​Eindeutig ist, dass Marx die Bedingung für eine kommunistische Gesellschaft in der Aufhebung des Privateigentums an Produktionsmitteln (Boden, Fabriken, Maschinen etc.) sieht, die nur durch eine grundlegende Änderung der Gesellschaft, die kommunistische Revolution des Proletariats, verwirklicht werden kann.


ZITAT ENDE


Ich habe diesen DRECK gut 28 Jahre in Rumänien Erlebt und diesen Dreck wünsche ich nicht mal meinen Grösten feind.

Es war einfach nur GRAUENHAFT. Kommunismus Bedeutet nicht nur eine gleichberechtigung der Masse, keine Reichen und keine Armen, alle Haben die gleichen Wohnkonditionen, fahren das gleiche auto, essen das geiche essen und haben die gleichen klamotten sondern kommunismus bedeutet auch BESPITZELUNG um zu Vermeiden das einer aus der reie tanzt, kommunismus bedeutet auch RASSEN DISKRIMINIERUNG bzw. RASSEN HASS der Übelsten art mit Psihische u. Moralishe Unterdrückung.

Zum Rassen hass, Hab ich da so einiges Erlebt. Nur aus den Grund das meine Großeltern und Eltern Gebürdige Dortmunder sind was da unten als deutsche aussendienstler gearbeitet haben bis diese schweine die grenzen dicht machten und 600.000 deutsche aussendienstler famillien nicht mehr nachhause könnten, ICH der einzige in der famillie bin was in 1962 am Rumänischen boden geboren binn, könnte Ich in Rumänien bei der Musterung es dulden müssen BESPUKT zu werden und als NAZI DEUTSCHER Betitelt und Anschliesend anstat wie jeder anderer Junge in mein Alter mein Währdienst unter Waffe zu machen, Müste ich 2 Jahre ZWANGSARBEIT BEIM EISENBAHNBAU machen, 18 STUNDEN TÄGLICH mit 2 x essen am tag, Müsste die Mäuse Fäkalien aus den Mittagessen Heraus zu Fischen um was zu essen haben, Im Sommer Hies es Arbeit bei Fast 40°C in der Sonne bis der schweiss auf mich in Salzkhristalle Verwandelte und in Winter nach 18 Stunden Arbeit bei fast - 21°C hatten wir (Ich war nicht der einzige aus der Deutschen, Ungarischen Serbo-Kroaten Minderheiten in dieser Situation) in der Kaserne Kaum - 9°C im Zimmer.

Lebensmitteln  (Grundnahrung wie Zucker, Kohöl, Mehl usw) gab es auf RATION COUPONS genau wie Spritt für den Auto (wen man ein Auto hatte), Täglich wurde die Stromversorgung Mehrfach Unterbrochen da es Hies SPARREN FÜR DEN FÜHRER, Man hatte Strom Täglich nur zwischen von 5 bis 6:30 Uhr, von 12 bis 13:30 Uhr und Abends von 19 bis 22 Uhr. TV nur 2 Stunden ABENDS zwischen 19 und 21 Uhr am Wovhenende 4 Sunden (davon 2 im vormittag) Alles nur Sendungen über den GROßEN FÜHRER und so ein mist. Heizung im Winter........... wen man eine zimmer temp. von 16°C alls Wärme Bezeicnen kann dan war es warm.

Das wäe nur so kurz Gefasst.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> 1 - Komunismus ist kein Aberglaube sondern traurige realität
> 2 - dafür trift detschland KEINE SCHULD. Die Chinesen, Cubaner sind auch Kommunistische Diktatoriele Ländern und haben mit den Weltkriegen nichts .



Cuba ist sozialistisch und China auch! Desweiteren wurde China von den Japanern während 2. WK angegriffen und zwar schon vor dem eigentlichen Beginn des Weltkrieges nämlich am 7. Juli 1937! (nennt sich auch 2. Japanischer-Chinesischer-Krieg)


----------



## EinarN (3. Mai 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Cuba ist sozialistisch und China auch! Desweiteren wurde China von den Japanern während 2. WK angegriffen und zwar schon vor dem eigentlichen Beginn des Weltkrieges nämlich am 7. Juli 1937! (nennt sich auch 2. Japanischer-Chinesischer-Krieg)



rumänien Nannte sich Vor 1989 in den Diktator tscheauschesku zeit auch Sotzialistisch und Nämlich R.S.R. REPUBLICA SOCIALISTA ROMANIA = Sotzialistische Rumänische Republik und war trotzdem eine Erbermliche Kommunistische Diktaturder Übelsten Art.

LESE HIER !

ZITAT AUS WIKIPEDIA (wen du mir als Gebürdiger Rumäne nicht Glaubst)

*Am 21. August 1965 wurde unter der Führung der sich nun Partidul Comunist Român (PCR) nennenden Rumänischen Kommunistischen Partei die Sozialistische Republik RumänienNicolae Ceauşescu, der nach dem Tod von Gheorghiu-Dej das Amt des Generalsekretärs der Kommunistischen Partei übernommen hatte. Ceauşescu unternahm mehrere radikale Einschnitte in die rumänische Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft: Gesetze zur Förderung des Kinderreichtums und ein Abtreibungsverbot sollten die Bevölkerungszahl Rumäniens steigern.[21] Mittels ausländischer Kredite und durch die Umsiedlung von Teilen der Landbevölkerung in die Städte sollte das agrarisch geprägte Land industrialisiert werden.* ausgerufen. Führender Mann des Landes wurde


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

Ich habe nichts von Rumänien gesagt erst lesen dann schreiben!


----------



## herethic (3. Mai 2010)

1.Intressanter Post
2.





EinarN schrieb:


> dafür trift detschland KEINE SCHULD. Die Chinesen, Cubaner sind auch Kommunistische Diktatoriele Ländern und haben mit den Weltkriegen nichts zutun.


Marx kommt aus Deutschland,Engels auch...nur dieser eine Franzose nicht.
Also haben deutsche schonmal den Kommunismus erschaffen,vielleicht ist der Staat Deutschland nicht "schuld",aber deutsche schon.


EinarN schrieb:


> Die Chinesen, Cubaner sind auch Kommunistische Diktatoriele Ländern und  haben mit den Weltkriegen nichts zutun.


Ich glaube nicht das das auf die Weltkriege bezogen war.
China ist nicht mehr Kommunistisch bzw. nicht emhr richtig und unter dem Kommunistischen Diktatorium in KUba ging es den Kubaner besser als unter Baptista und diese "böse Regierung"hat viel für andere Länder getan.



EinarN schrieb:


> kommunismus bedeutet auch RASSEN DISKRIMINIERUNG bzw. RASSEN HASS der Übelsten art mit Psihische u. Moralishe Unterdrückung.


Woher willst du wissen,dass der Grund dafür der Kommunismus ist und nicht der Diktator?





EinarN schrieb:


> Zum Rassen hass, Hab ich da so einiges Erlebt. Nur aus den Grund das meine Großeltern und Eltern Gebürdige Dortmunder sind was da unten als deutsche aussendienstler gearbeitet haben bis diese schweine die grenzen dicht machten und 600.000 deutsche aussendienstler famillien nicht mehr nachhause könnten, ICH der einzige in der famillie bin was in 1962 am Rumänischen boden geboren binn, könnte Ich in Rumänien bei der Musterung es dulden müssen BESPUKT zu werden und *als NAZI DEUTSCHER Betitelt* und Anschliesend anstat wie jeder anderer Junge in mein Alter mein Währdienst unter Waffe zu machen, Müste ich 2 Jahre ZWANGSARBEIT BEIM EISENBAHNBAU machen, 18 STUNDEN TÄGLICH mit 2 x essen am tag, Müsste die Mäuse Fäkalien aus den Mittagessen Heraus zu Fischen um was zu essen haben, Im Sommer Hies es Arbeit bei Fast 40°C in der Sonne bis der schweiss auf mich in Salzkhristalle Verwandelte und in Winter nach 18 Stunden Arbeit bei fast - 21°C hatten wir (Ich war nicht der einzige aus der Deutschen, Ungarischen Serbo-Kroaten Minderheiten in dieser Situation) in der Kaserne Kaum - 9°C im Zimmer.


Gab es afaik in vielen andern Ländern auch,und Rumänein war unter sowjetischen Einfluss und wir wissen ja alle das sie was gegen die deutschen haben.Hat das nicht vielleicht eher was mit rumänischen Nationalismus zu tun!?
Oder das Rumänien von Deutschalnd gezwungen wurde Siebenbürgen an Ungarn abzugeben!?
Oder das man mit den deutschen verloren hat und sie als schuldige bezeichnet hat?

Wobei das meinem Vater in Oberschlesien auch passiert ist.


----------



## Wendigo (3. Mai 2010)

Also falls es manchen noch nicht aufgefallen ist. Ich muss KEIN Referat darüber schreiben. Falls das manche überlesen haben sollte.

Aso, das mit der Schuld war zu dem Zeitpunkt so gemeint. Dank deutscher Hilfe kam Lenin ja aus em Exil nach Russland zurück. Der Rest ist ja bekannt.


----------



## A3000T (3. Mai 2010)

> Marx kommt aus Deutschland,Engels auch...nur dieser eine Franzose nicht.
> Also haben deutsche schonmal den Kommunismus erschaffen,vielleicht ist der Staat Deutschland nicht "schuld",aber deutsche schon.



Wobei man Marx und Engels auch unterstellen könnte, sich von der französischen Revolution begeistert lassen zu haben, was eindeutig zeigt, wer eigentlich schuld ist.


----------



## EinarN (4. Mai 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts von Rumänien gesagt erst lesen dann schreiben!


Doch, Ich hab gelesen. Ich hab Rumäien Alls Beispiel Genommen weil es vom Name Ausging, SOZIALISMUS und fast alle kommunistische Ländern Nannten (nenen) sich SOZIALISTISCH, die regierenden Parteien sind jedoch KOMMUNISTEN und das wolte ich hervor heben. Das Betrifft China genau so wie auch Cuba. Sogar DDR was Kommunistisch aber wohl auch die einezge was sich DEMOKRATISCH Nannte.

@ thrian

Mit was sind ab 80 milionen deutsche schuld wen sich aus diese ein pahr idioten hervorheben wie Marx, Engels, hitler?

Was das Rumänische Nationalismus u. Rassenhass Betrifft, da haste recht. Die sind tatsächlich so auch ohne kommunismus aber damals war es noch schlimmer da es hervor gehoben wurde. Das da der diktator auch ein einfluss hate ist sicher. Da kam eins zum anderen wie die ringe einer kette und es schaukelte sich unkontroliert hoch in der masse.

Dazu kam es noch das in kommunismus religion nichts verloren hat. Da wurde Zwang ateismus angesagt und in den Kirchen wuden die Bagger mit der Abrissbirne geparkt. Das zeigt auch der Momentane Nachholbedarf z.B. in Rumänien. Die waren im stande in den zeitraum 1990 bis 2005 gut 4000 (Fier Tausend) Kirchen zu Bauen Landesweit.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. Mai 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Cuba ist sozialistisch und China auch! Desweiteren wurde China von den Japanern während 2. WK angegriffen und zwar schon vor dem eigentlichen Beginn des Weltkrieges nämlich am 7. Juli 1937! (nennt sich auch 2. Japanischer-Chinesischer-Krieg)


 
China *war* eventuell einmal ansatzweise sozialistisch. Und zwar in der Zeit vor dem 2. WK, danach war es eine autokratische Diktatur mit volkswirtschaftlichem Charakter, die sich in den letzten Jahren in eine kapitalorientierte Autokratie zu wandeln im Begriff ist.

Hab da mal ein gutes Sachbuch zu gelesen:
Der falsche Glanz der Diktatur: Mehr Autokratie wagen?


----------



## herethic (4. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Dazu kam es noch das in kommunismus religion nichts verloren hat. Da wurde Zwang ateismus angesagt und in den Kirchen wuden die Bagger mit der Abrissbirne geparkt. Das zeigt auch der Momentane Nachholbedarf z.B. in Rumänien. Die waren im stande in den zeitraum 1990 bis 2005 gut 4000 (Fier Tausend) Kirchen zu Bauen Landesweit.


Jup hab ich auch schon gelesen.Das ist wie mit Polen.

Und wie sagte schon Stalin:
"Den Kommunismus nach Polen zu bringen ist wie eine Kuh zu satteln."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> OKay ruyven, mag sein, dass ich gerne zuspitze aber es bleibt festzustellen, dass du mich auch nur kritisierst, aber keine Alternativen aufzeigst, richtig?



Jein.
Ich sage, dass Kommunismus mit der heutigen Menschheit nicht praktikabel ist, weil diese seine Vorzüge und die Nachteile des Kapitalismus in der Mehrheit nicht einsieht. Sobald man aber die Nachteile am Kapitalismus realisiert hat -und das scheinst du zumindest in Ansätzen  - ist er eine Alternative. (Man muss "nur" noch den Rest überzeugen)
Auf dritte Alternativen gehe ich in der Tat nicht ein, imho ist aber die Grenze zwischen z.B. einem voll entwickelten Kommunismus ohne Planwirtschaft/Zentralismus/Hierarchie und einer gewaltfreien Anarchie fließend. Der Idealzustand läuft letztlich darauf hinaus, dass jeder von sich aus das tut, was für alle am besten ist - wie man das nun nennt und wie man dahin kommt ist eigentlich egal. (Nur Kapitalismus ist eben der Weg in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, weil ganz gezielt das Wohl des einzelnen über alle andere stellt)




> Könnte es nicht... weil die Triebe wie Konkurrenzkampf usw,, die den Handlungsweisen zu Grunde liegen im Menschen verankert sind und nich einfach so rauszukriegen sind... Das ist doch der Witz. Auch wenn er schlecht ist.



Der Mensch bzw. der Mann hat auch den Trieb, sich mit möglichst vielen Weibchen zu paaren, sein Konkurrenztrieb sollte eigentlich im Erschlagen von Konkurrenten enden,...
Homo sapiens ist aber ein hochentwickeltetes Tier und kann seine Triebe durch bewusstes Denken in hohem Maße kontrollieren. Das Ergebniss nennt man z.B. Zivilisation und man ist noch lange nicht am Ende des Potentials angelangt. Vor einem halben Jahrhundert war es noch vollkommen normal, dass man seine Aggression im Kampf auf Leben und Tod zwischen Großgruppen ("Volk") aulassen wollte. Heute sind wir weiter. Morgen könnten wir soweit sein, dass man seinem Nachbarn auch die Butter aufm Brot gönnt.



> Im Kapitalismus ist eher Steuerhinterziehung die Folge aber nicht japanische Arbeitsmoral, siehe Griechenland



Das griechische System ist gerade dabei, sich aufzulösen. Das japanische breitet sich aus.




EinarN schrieb:


> Doch, Ich hab gelesen. Ich hab Rumäien Alls Beispiel Genommen weil es vom Name Ausging, SOZIALISMUS und fast alle kommunistische Ländern Nannten (nenen) sich SOZIALISTISCH, die regierenden Parteien sind jedoch KOMMUNISTEN und das wolte ich hervor heben. Das Betrifft China genau so wie auch Cuba. Sogar DDR was Kommunistisch aber wohl auch die einezge was sich DEMOKRATISCH Nannte.



Im Rahmen deiner Staatsindoktrination solltest du eigentlich mit den Texten von Marx, Engels & Co vertraut gemacht worden sein und dir sollte somit bekannt sein, dass der Sozialismus die offizielle Vorstufe zum Kommunismus ist und dir sollte auch die Merkmale bekannt sein, die im gesamten Ostblock bestenfalls für einen vollentwickelten Sozialismus und an keiner Stelle für einen Kommunismus gerreicht hätten. Man mag sich darüber streiten, ob das "sozialistisch" in diversen Staatsnamen angemessen war, wenn man den hohen Grad an autokraten Elementen bedenkt ("demokratisch" in unserem Sinne war definitiv falsch), aber es war in jedem Fall zutreffender, als "kommunistisch".


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Mai 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Doch, Ich hab gelesen. Ich hab Rumäien Alls Beispiel Genommen weil es vom Name Ausging, SOZIALISMUS und fast alle kommunistische Ländern Nannten (nenen) sich SOZIALISTISCH, die regierenden Parteien sind jedoch KOMMUNISTEN und das wolte ich hervor heben. Das Betrifft China genau so wie auch Cuba. Sogar DDR was Kommunistisch aber wohl auch die einezge was sich DEMOKRATISCH Nannte.



Scheinbar nicht ich bin nämlich nur auf deine geschichtliche Unkenntniss bezüglich China und den 2. Weltkrieg eingegangen! Desweiteren habe dich berichtigt in Sachen Kuba und China, denn diese Länder sind sozialistisch! 

Auch deine Aussage das alle sozialistischen Länder von einer kommunistischen Regierung regiert werden ist totaler Humbug oder warum hieß die regierende Partei in der DDR SED (Sozialistische Einheitspartei Deutschlands)? Selbst Erich Honecker hat das Wort Kommunismus in seinen Reden nie in den Mund genommen und ich habe viele Reden von ihm in meinem Leben gehört, nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

"Den Kommunismus in seinem Lauf, hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf." Erich Honecker


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein.
> Ich sage, dass Kommunismus mit der heutigen Menschheit nicht praktikabel ist, weil diese seine Vorzüge und die Nachteile des Kapitalismus in der Mehrheit nicht einsieht.


Eine Ideologie des Kollektivismus hat keinerlei Vorzüge gegenüber einem (bewährten) System des Individualismus, in seinen verschiedenen Auslegungen. Aber es beruhigt mich ungemein, das die Mehrheit der Menschen nicht diese angeblichen "Vorzüge" des Kommunismus gegenüber den Kapitalismus sehen.



> (Nur Kapitalismus ist eben der Weg in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, weil ganz gezielt das Wohl des einzelnen über alle andere stellt)


Um dazu Milton Friedman zu zitieren: "_Niemand gibt das Geld anderer Leute so sorgsam aus wie das eigene. Niemand geht mit den Ressourcen anderer so sorgsam um wie mit den eigenen. Wer also Effektivität und Effizienz möchte, wer sorgsame Verwendung gewährleisten will, der muss dies mittels Privateigentum tun._"
An der Stelle sei aber auch Ayn Rand und der von ihr geprägte Objektivismus so manchen Kollektivismusfanatiker ans Herzen gelegt.
€:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1RxKW-P5V8


----------



## Icejester (5. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich läßt sich das ganz schnell klären: Es gibt keine einzige andere politische Idee, die auch nur ansatzweise so viele Menschenleben auf ihrem Gewissen hat, wie der Sozialismus/Kommunismus und seine diversen Spielarten. Was jeder klar denkende Mensch von einem politischen Konzept halten sollte, das immer nur in grausamen Diktaturen gipfelt und auf nichts anderes als die eigene Macht Rücksicht nimmt, liegt auf der Hand.

Außerdem ist eine Gesellschaft, in der das (Über)Leben eines jeden in relativem Komfort ohne individuelle Anstrengung gesichert wird, zu wirtschaftlichem und technologischem Stillstand verdammt. Wofür soll sich jemand anstrengen, wenn er für ein gutes Leben nicht arbeiten muß? Das wäre ja in höchstem Maße irrational.


----------



## Gast XXXX (5. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> "Den Kommunismus in seinem Lauf, hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf." Erich Honecker




Falsch! Original Zitat : "Den *Sozialismus* ..." 

Man soll es nicht glauben, aber dieses Zitat stand an manchen Werken auf riesigen Plakaten.


----------



## Icejester (5. Mai 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Man soll es nicht glauben, aber dieses Zitat stand an manchen Werken auf riesigen Plakaten.



Eigentlich ist das ja wieder ganz charmant. Es spricht für die Naivität der Zeit.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. Mai 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ja wieder ganz charmant. Es spricht für die Naivität der Zeit.



Das wird man später über die Claqueure der ach so "bewährten" privatisierten Individualisierung vielleicht auch zu berichten haben .... (falls es dann noch jemanden gibt, der darüber nachdenkt) Ich kenne da auch noch andere tolle Plakate in loser zeitlicher Verwürfelung: "... die Renten sind sicher!", "sozial ist, was Arbeit schafft..." 


Gemeinwohl, Gemeinnutz, Solidarität, Sozialgedanke stehen der Individualisierung konträr gegenüber. Aber wenn jeder immer schön an sich selbst denkt, naja ihr wisst schon.


----------



## A3000T (5. Mai 2010)

> Das wird man später über die Claqueure der ach so "bewährten" privatisierten Individualisierung vielleicht auch zu berichten haben .... (falls es dann noch jemanden gibt, der darüber nachdenkt) Ich kenne da auch noch andere tolle Plakate in loser zeitlicher Verwürfelung: "... die Renten sind sicher!", "sozial ist, was Arbeit schafft..."



Nunja, ich hab Arbeit, zahle Steuern, lümmel mich nicht wie so mancher dieser Rotfaschisten auf Kosten anderer aufm Sofa und hab dadurch Geld genug, auch mal was ans Rote Kreuz zu spenden.  Ja, ich halte mich für eine soziale Person. 



> Gemeinwohl, Gemeinnutz, Solidarität, Sozialgedanke stehen der Individualisierung konträr gegenüber. Aber wenn jeder immer schön an sich selbst denkt, naja ihr wisst schon.



Was es an diesem Motto auszusetzen gibt versteh ich nicht. Vielleicht kannst du es mir ja näherbringen indem du mir deinen Rechner und dein (natürlich reichlich gedecktes) Konto überlässt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> .... Ja, ich halte mich für eine soziale Person.
> Was es an diesem Motto auszusetzen gibt versteh ich nicht. Vielleicht kannst du es mir ja näherbringen indem du mir deinen Rechner und dein (natürlich reichlich gedecktes) Konto überlässt.


 
Tja, da haste was falsch verstanden. Es geht ums teilen und beteiligen. Zu verschenken hab ich nix - zumindest nicht an jemanden, der nach eigener Aussage genug hat...  .... wenn dieser jemand jedoch nicht nur nimmt, sondern auch proportional äquivalent gibt, ist das Thema allerdings ausbaufähig. 


Christen als Rotfaschisten zu bezeichnen, ist außerdem sehr gewagt  ....


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Gemeinwohl, Gemeinnutz, Solidarität, Sozialgedanke stehen der Individualisierung konträr gegenüber. Aber wenn jeder immer schön an sich selbst denkt, naja ihr wisst schon.


Hauptsache mit schönen Begriffen hausieren, hinter der man jede Schweinerei verbergen kann. Natürlich alles im Namen eines (fehlgeleiteten) "Sozialgedanken". Denn was der angerichtet hat, sehen wir ja: Entmündigung und Bevormundung des Bürgers an allen Ecken und Enden, das sich der Staat in immer mehr Bereiche unseres Lebens einmischt, die Ihm eigentlich gar nichts angehen sowie Ineffizenz und Bürokratenwirtschaft.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> .... *"Sozialgedanken"*. Denn *was der angerichtet hat*, sehen wir ja: Entmündigung und Bevormundung des Bürgers an allen Ecken und Enden, das sich der Staat in immer mehr Bereiche unseres Lebens einmischt, die Ihm eigentlich gar nichts angehen sowie Ineffizenz und Bürokratenwirtschaft.


 

Sprichst du von der Entwicklung der Bundesrepublik? Irgendwie verkennst du die Ursachen für die von dir genannten Mißstände total. In welcher Parallelwelt lebst du eigentlich?


----------



## JePe (6. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...).... wenn dieser jemand jedoch nicht nur nimmt, sondern auch proportional äquivalent gibt, ist das Thema allerdings ausbaufähig.



Aha. Wenn also, um mal ein Beispiel zu konstruieren, der Transferleistungsempfaenger einen Kinderspielplatz reinigt, weil es am ersten Arbeitsmarkt fuer ihn keine Arbeit gibt und es mit 54 keinen Sinn mehr macht, von Germanistikprofessor auf IT-Kaufmann umzuschulen, dann waere das O.K.?

Nein?

Dachte ich´s mir doch.


----------



## A3000T (6. Mai 2010)

> Tja, da haste was falsch verstanden. Es geht ums teilen und beteiligen. Zu verschenken hab ich nix - zumindest nicht an jemanden, der nach eigener Aussage genug hat... .... wenn dieser jemand jedoch nicht nur nimmt, sondern auch proportional äquivalent gibt, ist das Thema allerdings ausbaufähig.


Ich gebe dir dadurch Seelenfrieden und den warmen Gedanken, etwas gutes getan zu haben. Reicht das nicht?



> Christen als Rotfaschisten zu bezeichnen, ist außerdem sehr gewagt  ....



Wer sprach den von Christen?


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Irgendwie verkennst du die Ursachen für die von dir genannten Mißstände total.


Nö. Das von mir genannte geht *immer* mit einem Wohlfahrtsstaat (und Kollektivismus) einher. 
Und ja: Zwischen einen Wohlfahrtsstaat und einem Staat, der nur eine Grundsicherung(was ich auch weiterhin bevorzuge) garantiert gibt es einen meilenweiten Unterschied.



> In welcher Parallelwelt lebst du eigentlich?


*Hering zuwerf*


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Mai 2010)

Der Kommunismus ist klar die erstrebenswerteste Gesellschaftsform, scheitert aber daran, dass die menschliche Natur nicht darauf ausgelegt ist, und die kann man nun mal nicht ändern. Zum einen wollen alle gleich behandelt werden, zum anderen möchte jeder seine individuelle Freiheit genießen, und das kann der Kommunismus nicht garantieren bzw. spricht gegen seinen Grundgedanken.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> ....
> Wer sprach den von Christen?


 
Dein Wortgebrauch "Rotfaschisten" bezog sich doch auf Kommunisten, oder? Das schließt nun mal alle kommunistischen Strömungen mit ein. Und wenn nicht, hoffe ich, du bist nicht im Besitz einer Couch. 


Kommunismus ? Wikipedia



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die beherrschende Produktionsweise der europäisch-vorderasiatischen Antike war die Sklavenhaltergesellschaft, die meist religiös begründet wurde. Ausnahme war im Vorderen Orient nur das frühe, als loser Zwölfstämmebund organisierte Israel. Dessen Tora verlangt die regelmäßige Umverteilung des Bodenbesitzes zugunsten der Besitzlosen als Konsequenz des Glaubens an JHWH, den Sklavenbefreier (Lev 25). An dieses Recht erinnerten sozialkritische Propheten Israels bis hin zu Jesus von Nazaret (Lk 4,16 ff.), so dass die Jerusalemer Urgemeinde in Anknüpfung an jüdische Armenfürsorge eine Urchristliche Gütergemeinschaft für ihre Mitglieder praktizierte.
> Diese Lebensweise wurde bereits in der zweiten Christengeneration, der durch die Mission auch sozial besser gestellte Bevölkerungsschichten angehörten, *zu einem vergangenen Ideal stilisiert* und seit der Konstantinischen Wende *von den Großkirchen verdrängt*.


 
Die Kirche als der Heilsbringer? In ihrerer Abkehr vom ursprünglichen christlich-sozialen Glauben innerhalb der frühchristlichen Kommunen wohl eher das Gegenteil. 
Jaja, die Gier nach Macht und Reichtum. Die eigene Kirche hat Jesus verraten und stellt sich noch heute als die moralische Instanz in Reinstform dar. 
Aber dazu gibt es ja noch einige Nachbarthreads, weswegen ich das hier nicht thematisieren will. 

Warum sollte dein Ansinnen für mich etwas Gutes darstellen, was mir zum Seelenfrieden gereicht. Du weißt nix über meine Seele ... 

@ jepe: Doch! Und nu?
@ 17+4: Was hat das mit dem Überwachungsstaat, Entmündigung, Ineffizienz, etc., speziell auf das soziale Gefüge gemünzt, zu tun? 
Nüscht!


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @ 17+4: Was hat das mit dem Überwachungsstaat, Entmündigung, Ineffizienz, etc., speziell auf das soziale Gefüge gemünzt, zu tun?


Sobald sich ein Staat anmaßt, in alle Lebensverhältnisse hineinregieren und kontrollieren zu wollen(genau das tut unser ach so tolles Sozialsystem, von Freiwilligkeit kann hier keine Rede sein), wenn es keine Eigenverantwortung sondern nur noch Bevormundung gibt, dann kann man nicht mehr von einer Gemeinschaft reden, wo die Leute sich (im Ernst bzw. Härtefall) gerne und freiwillig gegenseitig helfen, sondern nur noch von einem Zwangskorsett.
oder wie schrieb der Rechtsphilosoph Helmut Coing:


> _„Die Gemeinschaft beruht in ihrem Prototyp, der Familie, auf engem persönlichem Zusammenleben. Die Ordnung, die sich in ihr herstellt, ist persönlich. Die Gesinnungen, die sie beherrschen, sind gegenseitige Achtung, Zuneigung und Liebe. Diese, nicht gesetzliche Schranken, bewahren vor Ausnutzung von Überlegenheit, wie sie andererseits Ungleichheiten und Unterordnung willig ertragen, ja gar nicht als solche ins Bewusstsein treten lassen. Das Recht dagegen ist eine schematische Ordnung, abstrakt und unpersönlich. Sein oberstes Prinzip ist die kühle Tugend der Gerechtigkeit, über welche die Wärme der Liebe und Zuneigung weit hinweggeht; sein Hauptanliegen ist Sicherheit, aber dafür ist in der echten Gemeinschaft gar kein Raum. Schließlich: Das Recht zwingt, die Gemeinschaft ist freiwillig.“ ... „Ja, das Recht kann Gemeinschaft zerstören. Sein Vordringen ist ein Zeichen für den Verfall der Gemeinschaft. Da, wo das Recht in die Gemeinschaft eindringt, wo es die Befugnisse des einzelnen genau abzugrenzen und festzulegen beginnt, da wird die Gemeinschaft entweder zum Vertrag oder zu einem rechtlich beschränkten Machtverhältnis denaturiert.“_


Interessant dazu auch: *eigentümlich frei *- Make love not law: Der Nationalstaat als Eigentumswohnung


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Sobald sich ein Staat anmaßt, ..........http://ef-magazin.de/2010/04/29/2055-make-love-not-law-der-nationalstaat-als-eigentumswohnung


 
Eine wirklich interessante Position.


Aber die wirklich glanzvolle Meisterleistung einer falschen Verknüpfung hat dein Verstand dadurch erbracht, dass er in dem Zusammenhang das Wörtchen sozial und Staat scheinbar untrennbar vereint...

Allerdings ist deine Schilderung aber auf wirklich *jeden *Staat (egal welcher Ausrichtung) anzuwenden, und zwar noch dazu vollkommen unabhängig von der soziale Komponente. (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staat)

Wenn das also eine Staatskritik im Allgemeinen werden soll, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich einer anarchistischen Gemeinde anzuschließen... Schaffen wir doch einfach den Staat ab. Mal sehen, wie lange dein kleiner Familienverband innerhalb der großen Masse an Familienverbänden koexistenziell überlebt ...


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Aber die wirklich glanzvolle Meisterleistung einer falschen Verknüpfung hat dein Verstand dadurch erbracht, dass er in dem Zusammenhang das Wörtchen sozial und Staat scheinbar untrennbar vereint...


Wie schoneinmal: Lern lesen.
Denn wie ich schrieb, verwechselst du Sozial mit Bevormundung, Bemuterung und Verhätschelung und damit einhergehend ein Staat der Bürokraten und Überregulierung. 
Die jahrelange Politik von Bevormundung statt Eigenverantwortung, scheint bei dir die fauligsten Früchte abzuwerfen.



> Wenn das also eine Staatskritik im Allgemeinen werden soll, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich einer anarchistischen Gemeinde anzuschließen


Wenn schon Anarchistisch, dann bitte Anarcho-Kapitalistisch 
Ganz abgesehen davon, scheint es bei dir mir dem Wissen auch nicht weit her zu sein, dass du Liberale und Libertarismus als Anarchistisch bezeichnest, obwohl diese ja den Staat komplett ablehnen, wohingegen die ersteren genannten einen Minimalstaat wollen und Liberale dem Staat sogar noch mehr zugestehen. 


> Soziales Handeln und Solidarität entstehen nicht mit juristischem Druck, sondern durch ethische Erwägungen. Libertäre halten staatlich erzeugte soziale Maßnahmen für kontraproduktiv und daher letztlich für unsozial.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> ....
> Die jahrelange Politik von Bevormundung statt Eigenverantwortung, scheint bei dir die fauligsten Früchte abzuwerfen.....


 

Das "stimmt", nicht umsonst bin ich zugleich Angestellter, Unternehmer (nein, nicht mit HartzIV-Scheinselbstständigkeit), Investor sowie Gesellschafter und auch sonst ein selten fauler Strunk... 
So viele Schubladen hat dein kleiner Schrank nicht?
Dass man sich an ein System anpasst, um für sich selbst und seine Familie (gut) zu sorgen, hat nix damit zu tun, dass man dieses System für unabänderlich toll hält. Man kann immer daran herumschrauben und es auch für andere optimieren, die sonst auf der Strecke bleiben. Natürlich nicht, wenn man nur an seinen eigenen Hintern denkt. Aber, das ist eben auch das einzige Grundübel am Sozialgedanken: es gibt *auf beiden Seiten* solche "...", die Sozialisierung ausnutzen und missbrauchen.




17&4 schrieb:


> ....Wenn schon Anarchistisch, dann bitte Anarcho-Kapitalistisch
> Ganz abgesehen davon, scheint es bei dir mir dem Wissen auch nicht weit her zu sein, dass du Liberale und Libertarismus als Anarchistisch bezeichnest, obwohl diese ja den Staat komplett ablehnen, wohingegen die ersteren genannten einen Minimalstaat wollen und Liberale dem Staat sogar noch mehr zugestehen.


 
Ach, auf einmal wird Wert auf Differnzierung gelegt? 

Warum sollte ich mir diese Mühe machen, wenn im Gegenzug alle Linken als rot angstrichene Faschisten dargestellt, soziale Ideen und Konzepte mit Bevormundung und Überwachung gleichgestellt sowie jedwede sozialistische oder von der kapitalistischen Norm abweichende Idee als DDR-Spinnerei und Unrechtsansinnen diffamiert werden kann?


----------



## JePe (6. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @ jepe: Doch! Und nu?



... wuesste ich gerne, ob Du konsequenterweise auch dafuer waerst, solchen Transferleistungsbeziehern, die sich einem solchen Geben und Nehmen-Sozialstaat verweigern, die Gewaehr der Leistung zu verweigern?


----------



## EinarN (6. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Rahmen deiner Staatsindoktrination solltest du eigentlich mit den Texten von Marx, Engels & Co vertraut gemacht worden sein und dir sollte somit bekannt sein, dass der Sozialismus die offizielle Vorstufe zum Kommunismus ist und dir sollte auch die Merkmale bekannt sein, die im gesamten Ostblock bestenfalls für einen vollentwickelten Sozialismus und an keiner Stelle für einen Kommunismus gerreicht hätten. Man mag sich darüber streiten, ob das "sozialistisch" in diversen Staatsnamen angemessen war, wenn man den hohen Grad an autokraten Elementen bedenkt ("demokratisch" in unserem Sinne war definitiv falsch), aber es war in jedem Fall zutreffender, als "kommunistisch".


Sicher. Jedoch Sprechen wir nebeneinander Vorbei und ich machte mich nicht Verständlich. Die Ländern NANNTEN sich SOZIALISTEN jedoch die Regierenden Diktatorielen Parteien waren Kommunisten und Versuchten die Kommunistische Doktrine durch zu Setzen, Doktrine was weit entfernt von der Realität ist, eine  Nicht nachvolzibare UTOPIE (oder nenne es meinetwegen SciFi).
Die Soziale Infrastruktur war da sogar vom Perfekten Sozialismus weit entfert. Geschweige vom Komunismus. Den Marx & Engels seine theorien wurden hier FEHLERHAFTER WEISE Angewendet und auf der Stalinistische Diktaur Umgeleitet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Eine Ideologie des Kollektivismus hat keinerlei Vorzüge gegenüber einem (bewährten) System des Individualismus, in seinen verschiedenen Auslegungen.



"Effizienz".
Aber eigentlich auch egal, schließlich haben wir nur den Vergleich zu einem scheiternden System des Individualismus.
(Anmerkung in diesem Zusammenhang: Sinn machen diese Begriffe in diesem Zusammenhang übringes nur, wenn man sie ausschließlich über die gesetzten Ziele definiert, die entweder ego- oder pluralistisch sind. Nicht bei Anwendung der wesentlich gebräuchlicheren Definition über den Lebenswandel)



> Um dazu Milton Friedman zu zitieren: "_Niemand gibt das Geld anderer Leute so sorgsam aus wie das eigene. Niemand geht mit den Ressourcen anderer so sorgsam um wie mit den eigenen._


_

_Schön beobachtet._




			Wer also Effektivität und Effizienz möchte, wer sorgsame Verwendung gewährleisten will, der muss dies mittels Privateigentum tun."
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Einigermaßen schlau geschlussfolgert.

Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch jemand, der die eigentliche Arbeit erledigen kann:

1. Faire Aufteilung der Ressourcen unter allen Beteiligten.
Denn solange wir das Öl unserer Kinder zu Lasten des CO2-Regenerationsbudgets der dritten Welt verbrauchen, solange kann man wunderbar beobachten, wie fremde Ressourcen in unglaublichem Umfange verschwendet werden.
2. Kontrolle über eigene Ressourcen. Eine generationengerechte Verteilung nützt in einem egoistischen Konkurrenzsystem nur, wenn künftige Generationen diese auch verteidigen können.
3. Faire Verteilung von Macht. Solange Reichtum jemandem zusätzliche Möglichkeiten gibt, ehemals fremde Dinge unter seine Kontrolle zu bringen und dadurch noch reicher zu werden (repeat until end of mankind), solange wird sich der unter 1. mühsam erreichte Zustand auch für die jetzige Generation in 0,nix auflösen.
4. Mache jedem einzelnen den Wert von Kooperation bewusst. Schaffe eine Infrastruktur, in der sie für jedem in gewünschtem Umfange realisiert werden kann. Denn in 99,999% der Fälle der sparsamste Weg zum Umgang mit Ressourcen (egal wem sie gehören), aber in den seltensten Fällen wird sie auch praktiziert - sei es aus Unwissenheit, Misstrauen oder Problemen der Praktikabilität, wenn jeder individuell unter 6,5 Milliarden Menschen den einen finden soll, der bereits die Antwort auf das anstehenden Problem kennt.


----------



## mattinator (7. Mai 2010)

Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, fast alles im Thread zu lesen. Sind wirklich sehr konträre Meinungen, von Argumenten und Diskussion kann man leider nur teilweise sprechen. Vielen Dank vor allem an *ruyven_macaran*, der wirklich mit sehr sachlichen Argumenten viele Aspekte sehr gut erläutert hat. Mir ist anhand der Meinungen und einiger Blicke in die Profile aufgefallen, dass viele von denen, die sich hier geäußert haben, wahrscheinlich die originalen Werke von Marx und Engels zum Kommunismus (Materialismus und Kapitalismus) gar nicht gelesen haben und durch ihr Alter sicher auch keine wirklich bewusste praktische Erfahrung mit dem (versuchten) Sozialismus haben. Deshalb sollte man in der Diskussion schon zwischen einem gesellschaftlichen "Fehlversuch" und der Idee des Kommunismus unterscheiden. Nach meinem Wissen über den Kommunismus, dessen Erwerb zugegebenermaßen schon einige Jahre zurückliegt, ist es *nicht das Ziel* des Kommunismus, alles "gleichzumachen" und keine Individualität zuzulassen. Vielmehr geht es darum, die Leistungen der Menschen gerecht entsprechend ihren Möglichkeiten zu honorieren. Gerade angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Menschen sehr unterschiedlich sind, worauf sie auf Grund der genetischen Anlagen nur zum Teil einen Einfluss haben. Wenn mich also jemand fragt, ob ich lieber in einer Gesellschaft lebe, in der die Menschen miteinander zum Vorteil aller (die mitwirken !) und damit auch zum eigenen schaffen, ist meine Antwort ja. Und das ist in meinen Augen die Theorie des Kommunismus. Das System, welches wir jetzt haben und das im Prinzip auf der Erlangung des persönlichen Vorteils in Konkurrenz zu anderen Menschen beruht ist zumindest (auch) nicht in der Lage die Probleme der menschlichen Gesellschaft zu lösen. Wie wir gerade in letzter Zeit häufiger gesehen haben, ist es eher die Grundlage dafür, permanent neue Probleme zu schaffen. Ein Wirtschaftssystem, welches zunehmend darauf beruht, sich mittels seines immer mehr beherrschenden Kredit-Systems Geld für noch nicht geschaffene (Mehr)Werte aus der Zukunft zu leihen, ist eigentlich zum Scheitern verurteilt. Die Krisen sind der beste Beweis dafür.

Übrigens: Einen sicher nicht unerheblichen Teil der Entwicklung des Menschen zu dem, was er als bewusst denkendes gesellschaftliches (!) Wesen geworden ist, hat er auch dem Mit- und nicht nur Gegeneinander zu verdanken.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. Mai 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> ... wuesste ich gerne, ob Du konsequenterweise auch dafuer waerst, solchen Transferleistungsbeziehern, die sich einem solchen Geben und Nehmen-Sozialstaat verweigern, die Gewaehr der Leistung zu verweigern?


 
Auch wenn mich deine Fragestellung (schon durch die Suggestion dass es inkonsequent wäre der Tendenz nicht zuzustimmen) in eine Richtung zu drücken versucht, ist meine Meinung dennoch: 

Nein!
Erstens widerspräche das meiner humanistischen Vorstellung. 
Zweitens widerspräche das unserem Grundgesetz.
Drittens verweigern sich Transferbezieher zumeist nicht komplett dem Sozialstaat, sondern lediglich der willkürlichen und verfehlten Arbeitsverteilungs"politik"

Wenn der Arbeitsmarkt (<- begrifflicher Nonsens), für über 10 Millionen Menschen die an Transferleistungen gebunden sind, keine Arbeit liefert, mit der ein den gesellschaftlichen Umständen angepasstes Leben möglich ist, kann ich nicht die Menschen dafür bestrafen. Das ist doch Schwachsinn.
Die gesellschaftlichen Umstände sind es, die ich dieser Situation anpassen muss ... Änderungsbedürftig: Minimallöhne bei Maximalarbeitszeit (was Zweit- oder Drittjobs effektiv verhindert), Ein-Euro-Jobs mit dem gleichen negativen Effekt, Leiharbeit (moderne Sklavenhaltung), kein ges. Mindestlohn (und deshalb wiederum mehr staatl.Transferleistungen)


----------



## JePe (7. Mai 2010)

Bla bla.

Genau deshalb funktioniert "Kommunismus" nicht und sind alle auf ihn gerichteten Experimente mit mal mehr, mal weniger (meistens mehr) Kollateralschaden gescheitert - man kann nicht humanistisch* motiviert geben und dafuer fordern, aber eben auch dann noch weiter geben, wenn der Forderung (zur Teilhabe am gebenden Gemeinwesen - das gaenzlich unhumanistisch keine Wahlmoeglichkeit hat, sondern eben zahlen muss) nicht nachgekommen wird. Alle schwurbeligen Begruendungen werden daran nichts aendern: weil wir kein Volk von gluecklichen Aktzeichnern sein koennen, dass sich selbst verwirklicht. Irgendwer muss die Kotze im Bahnhofsklo wegwischen, irgendwer muss morgens um drei den Schnee von der Autobahn schieben und irgendwer muss eben den Spielplatz sauber machen, auf dem das Kind des Vaters spielt, der das Geld erarbeitet, von dem der bezahlt wird, der den Spielplatz reinigt. Irgendwann muss man sich deshalb entscheiden: entweder die Forderung zur Teilhabe mit Zwang durchsetzen (Nordkorea) oder pleite (DDR).

Das es nicht (mehr) in dem Mass (qualifizierte und hochbezahlte) Arbeit gibt wie Menschen, mag stimmen (obwohl es durchaus Vakanzen gibt, fuer die sich aber keine Arbeitskraefte finden). Aber daraus nun zu folgern, man muesse die wenige vorhandene Arbeit nun auch noch moeglichst verteuern um so sukzessive weitere Arbeitslose zu produzieren, die in die Transfersicherungsnetze fallen, die von den dummerweise sukzessive weniger werdenden Steuer- und Abgabenzahlern finanziert werden, ist so offensichtlich abwegig, dass Du es vermutlich durchaus erkennst, aber eben nicht wahrhaben willst (ein Blick nach Griechenland koennte immerhin helfen). Genau so funktioniert linke Rhetorik aber - man hangelt sich von einer Maximalforderung zur naechsten. Nicht _obwohl_, sondern _gerade weil_ sie unerfuellbar sind und man so auf absehbare Zeit einen Vorrat an Standardparolen hat ohne fuerchten zu muessen, ihnen je Taten folgen lassen zu muessen.

*Anmerkung: wie "humanistisch" kann es sein, etwas zu fordern, was gegen die Natur des Menschen ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2010)

Man kann statt mit Strafen auch mit locken arbeiten. Genau das dürfte mattinator meinen, wenn er schreibt


> Vielmehr geht es darum, die Leistungen der Menschen gerecht entsprechend ihren Möglichkeiten zu honorieren.




Solange wir eine Gesellschaft haben, in der man verhungert, wenn die einzige Einkommensquelle tag-tägliches Spielplatzreinigen auch bei übelstem Wetter ist, solange werden die Leute a) auf Sozialleistungen angewiesen sein und b) einige Jobs nicht machen wollen. Würde es für Spielplatzmüllsammeln einen Lohn geben, der pro Aufwand, pro Entbehrung, etc. mit dem von Leuten vergleichbar ist, die den ganzen Tag in einem gemütlichen Büro ein paar Tasten drücken, dann hätte man auch keine Probleme, Leute für diesen Job zu finden.
Aber im Kapitalismus wird nicht nach Aufwand entlohnt, sondern es wird das minimal möglich gezahlt - in dem Fall definiert durch die Macht (Gegeneinander, nicht Miteinander), die der Arbeitnehmer ausüben kann. (In der Praxis definiert durch die Seltenheit seiner Qualifikation. Dass Qualifikationen ausreichend selten sind, stellt das System im Gegenzug auch gleich sicher, in dem es zum Erlangen einer Qualifikation eine Invesition vorraussetzt. Wer nichts hat, kann also auch nichts werden. Wer einmal ganz unten ist, der bleibt da.)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. Mai 2010)

@ jepe:


Dafür, dass du es wieder nicht verstanden hast, war dein "Blabla" aber recht vorschnell.
Bleiben wir einfach beim Arbeits"markt", vielleicht wird es dann...
Es gibt durchaus genug Arbeit. Die will durchaus erledigt werden und viel "Humankapital" würden das auch gern übernehmen. Allerdings wird die Arbeit nur entweder gar nicht erst angeboten und dafür lieber falsch verteilt (s. nächster Abschnitt), oder aber zu falschen Konditionen (im Vorpost benannt) angeboten. Die zu diesen falschen Konditionen angebotene Arbeit wird jedoch zu dem Preis (Lohn) nicht nachgefragt. Wie das mit dem Angebot und der Nachfrage funktioniert, muss ich dir ja wohl aber nicht erklären...

Da sich also (berechtigt) niemand mehr findet, der für Hungerlöhne, oder unter sklavischen Bedingungen arbeitet, erwartet man heutzutage, dass die verbliebenen Arbeitnehmer die weiterhin anfallende Arbeit ihrer aufgrund von Personaleinsparungen zur Gewinnmaximierung weggefallenen Kollegen mit erledigen, indem sie bis zum Umfallen Überstunden schieben, Wochenenden ohne Lohnausgleich schrubben, auf Urlaubstage verzichten, sich bei Krankheit nicht zum Arzt trauen und dafür mit im Vergleich zu den Lebenshaltungskosten immer weniger Lohn nach hause gehen.

Das funktioniert aber auch nicht auf ewig --- sehr gut erkennbar an den deutlich vermehrt auftretenden psychologischen Ausfallerscheinungen...
Gegenzusteuern wäre in dem Zusammenhang mit den im Vorpost benannten Maßnahmen möglich. Was das wieder mit DDR und Nordkorea zu tun hat, bleibt das Geheimnis deiner persönlichen Fantasie, denn sowohl das eine als auch das andere Beispiel geht in deiner Darstellung komplett an der Realität vorbei.

Ja, und das mit dem Humanismus ist schon eine fatale Sache, da hast du irgendwie Recht. Es wäre natürlich nur zu schön, wenn wir alle ohne die tagtäglichen Zwänge unseren Trieben vollkommen haltlos nachgehen könnten. Ja, es wäre vermutlich das reinste Paradies auf Erden. Wieder ein Punkt, wo du scheinbar den Bezug zur Realität verloren hast, denn ich habe nicht vor, dir die Sch... die du auf dem Hof einfach hast fallen lassen, hinterherzuräumen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich dir eher, vom Gestank belästigt, mit der Keule die Platte massieren...


----------



## A3000T (7. Mai 2010)

> Die Kirche als der Heilsbringer? In ihrerer Abkehr vom ursprünglichen christlich-sozialen Glauben innerhalb der frühchristlichen Kommunen wohl eher das Gegenteil.


Interessant was du in meinen Text alles reininterpretierst. Was auch immer du dir da zu Gemuete gezogen hast, ich nehm auch ne Spritze voll.



> Warum sollte dein Ansinnen für mich etwas Gutes darstellen, was mir zum Seelenfrieden gereicht. Du weißt nix über meine Seele ...



Weil mein Ansinnen jedem Menschen zum Seelenfrieden gereicht. Im Vergleich mit mir war Jesus selbst der Antichrist und ein egomanischer Arsch erster Guete. Es heisst auch nicht umsonst: 

"An A3000 Wesen, 
kann mein Seelenheil genesen."

Ich plappere wirr? Hier gehts um Kommunismus, da ist wirres Plappern doch normal.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Interessant was du in meinen Text alles reininterpretierst. ....


Ich interpretiere nix rein. Ich assoziiere. Deine Aussage steht noch immer da: Kommunisten=Rotfaschisten. 
Meine Aussage dazu: Frühchristliche Kommunen mit sozialem Leitbild sind via Definition ebenso dem Kommunismus zugehörig. Ergo dein Statement: Christen=Rotfaschisten



A3000T schrieb:


> Ich plappere wirr? Hier gehts um Kommunismus, da ist wirres Plappern doch normal.


Die Forenregeln kennste aber auch? Wer bloß wirr plappern will, muss evtl. Konsequenzen erwarten. Also überlegs dir noch mal.


----------



## A3000T (8. Mai 2010)

> Ich interpretiere nix rein. Ich assoziiere. Deine Aussage steht noch immer da: Kommunisten=Rotfaschisten.
> Meine Aussage dazu: Frühchristliche Kommunen mit sozialem Leitbild sind via Definition ebenso dem Kommunismus zugehörig. Ergo dein Statement: Christen=Rotfaschisten


Kommunisten brauchen Nahrung - Nazis brauchen Nahrung. Kommunist=Nazi?



> Die Forenregeln kennste aber auch? Wer bloß wirr plappern will, muss evtl. Konsequenzen erwarten. Also überlegs dir noch mal.


Na ja, wenns danach ginge, wäre zumindest dieser Thread hier von einer erstaunlichen Leere, die selbst ein Vakuum vor Neid erblassen ließe.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Kommunisten brauchen Nahrung - Nazis brauchen Nahrung. Kommunist=Nazi?
> 
> ...




So einfach kommste da nich wieder raus... völlig anders gelagerter Vergleich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2010)

Ja, der Kommunismus ist schon was tolles, weil man damit nicht nur biologisch (wie es zur Zeit praktiziert wird), sondern auch gleich wirtschaftlich die Evolution ausschalten kann.

Meine restlichen Aussagen spare ich mir dieses mal.
Muß mir ja nicht auch noch in mein zweites Knie schießen. 

@Shi
Sorry, wenn ich das so sage, aber in deinen Aussagen lese ich nur Neid (ich will dich damit nicht beleidigen).
Vielleicht ist das auch das Problem bei der ganzen Sache, weil manche einfach nicht einsehen wollen, dass man Leistung bringen muß, wenn man etwas haben will.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ja, der Kommunismus ist schon was tolles, weil man damit nicht nur biologisch (wie es zur Zeit praktiziert wird), sondern auch gleich wirtschaftlich die Evolution ausschalten kann.



Habe ich da etwas verpasst,  wo wird denn jetzt der Kommunismus schon praktiziert ?
Andererseits willst Du doch wohl das, was die freie (soziale ?) Marktwirtschaft praktiziert, nicht wirklich als Evolution bezeichnen ?


----------



## A3000T (8. Mai 2010)

> So einfach kommste da nich wieder raus... völlig anders gelagerter Vergleich.



Nachdem ich mein Gewissen lang und gründlich verhört habe, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, das mich das soweit am Gesäß vorbeigeht, dass es dem Mond ausweichen muss.


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

@ A3000T

Ich sehe du bist aus "Leiptsch". 
Vermist du den Honny und die DDR ? 

Wen Sozialismus u. Kommunismus ein vorteil hat dann nur im bereich *VORDERUNG DER ALGEMEINEN NATIONALEN FAULHEIT*! 

1 - Es gibt keine Arbeitslosen
2 - Jeder ist Verpflichtet ein arbeitsplatz zu haben
3 - Ob er arbeitet oder nicht, ist scheissegal, den gehalt bekommt er egal wie
4 - Jeder Analphabetischer Dorftrottel kann politik machen, hauptsache er hat eine große klappe.

Der slogan des Arbeitnehmers:

*Die zeit leuft, der gehalt kommt, wir schwätzen mit vorliebe!

*(In Rumänien bin ich zur Arbeit gegangen um mich aus zu Schlafen nach den nächtlichen party orgien *  * )


----------



## A3000T (8. Mai 2010)

> Ich sehe du bist aus "Leiptsch".
> Vermist du den Honny und die DDR ?



Wie ich Horny fand? Na ja, eigentlich vermiss ich eher Mielke, wenn er sich nach einem harten Tag zu mir ins Bett kuschelte und mir ins Ohr hauchte: "„Ich liebe — Ich liebe doch alle — alle Menschen..." 



> 3 - Ob er arbeitet oder nicht, ist scheissegal, den gehalt bekommt er egal wie


Ja, das erinnert mich an die Gisag (Chemielabor) wo meine Mutter gearbeitet hat. Dort waren immer vier Leute anwesend, von denen aber nur zwei wirklich gearbeitet haben. 



> 4 - Jeder Analphabetischer Dorftrottel kann politik machen, hauptsache er hat eine große klappe.


Ja, Ernst Thälmann ist ein Musterbeispiel dafür.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Habe ich da etwas verpasst,  wo wird denn jetzt der Kommunismus schon praktiziert ?
> Andererseits willst Du doch wohl das, was die freie (soziale ?) Marktwirtschaft praktiziert, nicht wirklich als Evolution bezeichnen ?


1. Nirgends, hab ich ja auch nicht anders behauptet.
2. Jep, aber leider nur wirtschaftlich, weil wir die biologische Evolution schon längst abgeschafft haben.

Und was gibt es bitte am japanischen System auszusetzen???
Außer der 80h Woche...

Edit:
Zumindest gäbe es im Kommunismus keine Fanboy-Kriege mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Andererseits willst Du doch wohl das, was die freie (soziale ?) Marktwirtschaft praktiziert, nicht wirklich als Evolution bezeichnen ?



Evolution ist das Grundprinzip der freien Marktwirtschaft und wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, dann waren Smiths Werke zu dem Thema auch die ersten, in der sie überhaupt beschrieben wurden.
In der sozialen Marktwirtschaft sieht das ganze anders aus, da versucht man das wortwörtliche (Aus)Sterben des wirtschaftlich unterlegenen aus Gründen des Humanismus oder Selbsterhaltung (Arbeiteraufstände, Revolutionen) zu verhindern. Dummerweise funktioniert damit das Grundprinzip des Marktes nicht mehr und bisherigen ansetzen der sozialen Marktwirtschaft fehlt es auch an einem schlüssigen Konzept, wie die hierfür nötigen Anstrengungen systematisch erbracht werden sollen. Das Ergebniss ist ein Flickwerk, das meist eher schlecht denn recht funktioniert und sich zumindest in Deutschland znehmend auf Schulden stützt.


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Evolution ist das Grundprinzip der freien Marktwirtschaft


Was hat ein flugzeugträger mit ein Fahrad Gemeinsam? 
(Beide sind aus Stahl) 

EVOLUTION ist die Entwicklung einer Spezies. Marktwirtschaft ist HANDELN.

Handeln dient bis zu ein punkt zum ÜBERLEBEN (Ernehren) aber hat mit der EVOLUTION im Sinne nichts Gemeinsam da Evolution Bedeutet Entwicklung und die GRAUEN ZELLEN der Spezies Entwickeln sich auch ohne HANDELN dabei ist die Spezies GEZWUNGEN zu Handeln (bis zu ein Punkt) um sich zu ernehren aber auch das geht im Grundprinzip auf Überlebensbasis Ohne Handeln und Ohne Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. Mai 2010)

jetzt muss ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazuschmeißen  ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber in etwa die Hälfte und das war sehr erheiternd  

Ich persönlich denke, dass der Kommunismus, würde er funktionieren sicher eine ganz wunderbare "Wolke 7" wäre. Sone Art Himmel sozusagen .
Leider kann der Kommunismus nicht funktionieren und es ist auch besser so.
Er öffnet der Dikatur alle Türen und auch wenn unsere noch-kapitalistische Demokratie nicht das Wahre ist, ist der Kommunismus mit seiner unter Garantie diktatorischen Herrschaft einfach nicht besser.
Das Problem ist, dass derzeit vorallem Linke Gewalt verharmlost und vorallem von politischer Seite mehr oder weniger unterstützt wird. Selbst in der Schule wird uns das alles schön geredet und merkwürdiger Weise oft versäumt auch die Negativaspekte zu nennen. 
Nunja was am meisten aufgefallen ist in letzter Zeit ist, dass vorallem Linke Politiker oft dazu neigen alles zu verteufeln was nicht selbst Links ist.
Ich erlebe es oft genug in der Schule...sobald man eine Liberale Meinung vertritt und gegen Kommunismus und andere merkwürdige Aktionen (Demonstrationen blockieren & andere Meinungen unterdrücken) argumentiert bekommt man sofort Ärger mit den Lehrern...wenn man allerdings direkt sagt, dass linksradikale Gewalt GUT UND RICHTIG ist dann wird man gelobt...
dies musste ich LEIDER erleben...
naja...
Also alles in allem empfinde ich den Kommunismus als nette Idee, die leider nicht zur Umsetzung taugt und die Politiker die in dieses Spektrum gehören beziehungsweise diese Meinung vertreten fallen auch nicht selten durch anti-demokratische Aktionen auf, allerdings ist sowas in Deutschland ja nun eher ein Kavaliersdelikt.

MFG ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

@prince:
Vielleicht solltest du das mit dem lesen nachholen. Ein Teil der von dir hier angebrachten Punkte wurde bereits diskutiert und wenn du eine alte Diskussion wieder aufnehmen willst, solltest du das mit Zitaten tun. Einfach frei nach Schnautze in Diskussionen zu posten, deren Verlauf man nicht kennt und die einem eigentlich egal sind, ist wenig mehr als Spam.


@einarn:
Du scheinst weder das eine noch das andere verstanden zu haben.
Biologische Evolution basiert auf Veränderung und Selektion. Es findet keine direkte Entwicklung ein und desselben Lebewesens geschweige denn seiner "grauen Zellen" statt, sondern eine zufällige Veränderung in den Nachkommen. Durch Selektion, d.h. dem Sterben der weniger fitten, werden die vorteilhaften z.B. Mutationen angereichert. Es gibt werder einen Zwang noch ein Ziel.
Ähnliches findet sich in der Entwicklung eines freien Marktes. Ähnlich wie Lebewesen mag der sich den lieben langen Tag mit Handlungen beschäftigen, aber Fortschritt entsteht durch den Markteintritt neuer, besserer Produkte/Firmen/Personen (Maßstab kann man sich aussichen), die die schlechtere Konkurrenz aus dem Markt verdrängen (funktional gleichbedeutend mit dem biologischen Aussterben). Dazwischen liegt ein vom Konsumenten gesteuerter Selektionsprozess, da dieser sein Geld nur dem fitteren Angebot zukommen lässt. ("besser" verwende ich absichtlich nicht, da z.B. auch Werbung&Bekanntheitsgrad eine Eigenschaft sind, die die Marktchancen eines Produktes stark beeinflussen, so dass sich der Konsument durchaus für ein für seine zwecke schlechteres Produkt entscheiden kann. Dieses ist dann nach den Gesetzen des Marktes aber das überlegene Angebot, genauso wie eine neue Morphe das überlegene und damit länger überlebende Tier ist und sich unter Verdrängung/Vernichtung der Konkurrenz durchsetzt.)


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

@ Prince_of_Darkness

Warum Vernüpfst du den Kommunismus mit der Diktatur?
Kommunismus hat mit diktatur nichts zutun. Diktatur kann auch in nicht Kommunistische Ländern zur stande kommen (beispiele findest du genug in den Islamischen Ländern was nicht komunistisch / sozialistisch sind), diktatur kann auch in kapitalistische ländern zur stande kommen.

Ein "hauch" von diktatur kann ich dir auch aus Deutschland im Jahre 2010 als Beispiel zitieren:
Während die dieten nicht nachvolzibar steigen, die "arbeiterklasse" muss paralel zum gehalt hartz 4 beantragen um zu überleben, dabei hat die bundeskanzlerin ein utopischen nettogehalt von 16000 EURO monatlich, steuergeldern werden nicht nachvolzihbar abgezokt, gehoben, erfunden und das volk muss schweigen und zahlen, das volk wird in stassy manier heimlich überwacht / bespitzelt, jede bewegung wird heimlich aufgezeichnet und gelogt sei es im internet sei es sonst wo, der statsaparat versucht den volk jeden atemzug vor zu schreiben und bevolmunden wie wen alle idioten - dumm und dämlich währen usw. aldas war in der von mir in 28 jahre erlebte kommunistische diktatur, alltag und deutschland, wen man nicht aufpasst, ist am besten wege dahin zu eine kapitalistischen diktatur. Der anfang ist bereitz gemacht (traurigerweise)

Kommunismus ist eine super sache wen man sie auch ordentlich anwendet da in kommunismus die diskrepanz zwischen arm und reich so wie sie wir kennen in der demokratischen kapitalistischen welt nicht existiert und bietet zu 90% mehr sicherheit. In kommunismus haste keine obdachlose, schnorrer, penner was auf der strasse hausieren und nich anschnautzen beim betteln, arbeitslose Hartz 4 empfänger was am rande der gesellschaft leben und hast auch keine millionär proler was denken das sie jeden atemzug kaufen können und das sie was beseres u. besonderes sind als der rest der welt in was sie leben, so wie wir es tag täglich erleben.

Kommunismus ist eine vertrauensache, der vertrauen der masse in den führenden kräften was traurigerweise bis heute überall misbraucht wurde und umgestaltet um eine diktatur zu vaworisieren / ermöglichen wo sich zu 99,9% der diktatoren eine eigenbereicherung am rücken des volkes als hintergrund hatten bzw. heute noch hat.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Biologische Evolution basiert auf Veränderung und Selektion.  ...
> *Ähnliches* findet sich in der Entwicklung eines freien Marktes.



Wobei ich jedoch die Betonung auf *Ähnliches* legen würde. Es gibt ein paar gravierende Unterschiede zwischen der biologischen Evolution und der eines freien Marktes:


die biologische Evolution vollzieht sich mehr oder weniger zufällig, Evolution in der menschlichen Gesellschaft ist immer an das bewusste (nicht zu verwechseln mit vernünftige !) Handeln der Menschen gebunden; in gewissem Grade ist letzteres zwar auch ein zufälliger Prozess, wenn man die Gesellschaft als statistisches System betrachtet, allerdings wird in Argumentationen sowieso oft gern das Bewusstsein ignoriert und menschliches Handeln auf biologische Triebe reduziert
in der biologischen Evolution entstehen Lebewesen, welche besser an die sich ändernden Bedingungen angepasst sind, in der menschlichen Gesellschaft werden die Bedingungen den sich ändernden Menschen mit Ihren Wünschen, Interessen und Einstellungen oder zur Not die Menschen an die Erfordernisse des Marktes angepasst
der freie Markt funktioniert in sich vielleicht evolutionär, hat sogar noch eine weitere Fähigkeit, welche der Natur abgeht: er "manipuliert" seine eigene Evolution durch gezieltes Erzeugen von Bedürfnissen, deren Sinnhaftigkeit man oft in Frage stellen sollte
der freie Markt funktioniert nur solange frei, wie es eine genügende Anzahl von Konsumenten gibt, die sich (mit ihrer Arbeit ?) das erforderliche Geld verdienen (!) können, um an ihm teilzuhaben
wenn man einige Nebeneffekte des freien Marktes (Überproduktion, extensive Nutzung der begrenzten !!! Resourcen, Ausbeutung und Ausgrenzung der Schwächeren) berücksichtigt, entsteht im Ergebnis eine menschliche Gesellschaft, die mit den sich ändernden Bedingungen nicht mehr klarkommt oder umgekehrt: es entstehen Bedingungen, die mit dem "Übel" Mensch nicht mehr zurechtkommen
Was übrigens in der ganzen Diskussion etwas untergegangen ist: ein wesentliches Grundprinzip des Kommunismus nach Marx und Engels ist das gesellschaftliche Eigentum an Produktionsmitteln. Und da sehe ich echt ein Problem für die Realisierbarkeit. Allerdings sind Marx und Engels in ihrer Theorie der kommunistischen Gesellschaft auch von einem weltweit einheitlichen Stand der Entwicklung der Produktivkräfte und ursprünglich weltweiten Übergang zum Kommunismus ausgegangen. Den Versuch der Anpassung der Theorie an die geänderten Bedingungen hat dann unter anderem Lenin unternommen. Über den Fehlversuch Sozialismus brauchen wir sicher nicht mehr zu diskutieren.

@EinarN

Sehr gute Anmerkung, Diktaturen sind nicht zwangsweise mit Philosopien verknüpft. Sie entstehen überall da, wo es Gruppen von Menschen oder sogar einzelnen Personen gelingt, übermäßig viel Macht in ihren Händen zu konzentrieren. Natürlich bietet auch eine parlamentarische Demokratie wie bei uns mit einer am Markt orientierten Wirtschaft (kapitalistischer) die Voraussetzung dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wobei ich jedoch die Betonung auf *Ähnliches* legen würde. Es gibt ein paar gravierende Unterschiede zwischen der biologischen Evolution und der eines freien Marktes:
> 
> die biologische Evolution vollzieht sich mehr oder weniger zufällig, Evolution in der menschlichen Gesellschaft ist immer an das bewusste (nicht zu verwechseln mit vernünftige !) Handeln der Menschen gebunden; in gewissem Grade ist letzteres zwar auch ein zufälliger Prozess, wenn man die Gesellschaft als statistisches System betrachtet, allerdings wird in Argumentationen sowieso oft gern das Bewusstsein ignoriert und menschliches Handeln auf biologische Triebe reduziert



Ersteres stimmt, mittleres imho nicht so ganz, letzteres nur in schlechten Argumentationen (und hat so oder so nichts mit ersterem zu tun  )
Der Grundmechanismus der Selektion bleibt jedoch vorhanden.



> in der biologischen Evolution entstehen Lebewesen, welche besser an die sich ändernden Bedingungen angepasst sind, in der menschlichen Gesellschaft werden die Bedingungen den sich ändernden Menschen mit Ihren Wünschen, Interessen und Einstellungen oder zur Not die Menschen an die Erfordernisse des Marktes angepasst
> der freie Markt funktioniert in sich vielleicht evolutionär, hat sogar noch eine weitere Fähigkeit, welche der Natur abgeht: er "manipuliert" seine eigene Evolution durch gezieltes Erzeugen von Bedürfnissen, deren Sinnhaftigkeit man oft in Frage stellen sollte



Das sind beides keine Unterschiede zur biologischen Evolution. Deren Triebkraft geht in den meisten Fällen auch von anderen Lebewesen aus, der Selektionsdruck durch Konkurrenten, Jäger und insbesondere Krankheiten bzw. Mikroorganismen ist in den meisten Lebensräumen um ein Vielfaches höher, als der durch abiotische Faktoren. Das ist durchaus vergleichbar mit einem Markt, an dem der Selektionsdruck primär durch Marktteilnehmer ausgeübt wird (und z.B. nur in geringerem Maße -bezogen auf den Gesamtmarkt- durch die Verfügbarkeit von Ressourcen außerhalb des Marktes, z.B. Bodenschätze)



> der freie Markt funktioniert nur solange frei, wie es eine genügende Anzahl von Konsumenten gibt, die sich (mit ihrer Arbeit ?) das erforderliche Geld verdienen (!) können, um an ihm teilzuhaben



Natürlich funktioniert ein Markt nur, solange es Teilnehmer gibt, die einigermaßen ihre Rolle wahrnehmen. Das gilt aber auch für die biologische Evolution, die ohne lebende Organismen nicht existiert.



> wenn man einige Nebeneffekte des freien Marktes (Überproduktion, extensive Nutzung der begrenzten !!! Resourcen, Ausbeutung und Ausgrenzung der Schwächeren) berücksichtigt, entsteht im Ergebnis eine menschliche Gesellschaft, die mit den sich ändernden Bedingungen nicht mehr klarkommt oder umgekehrt: es entstehen Bedingungen, die mit dem "Übel" Mensch nicht mehr zurechtkommen



Das betrifft wiederum nicht die Funktionsweise.
Im übrigen gab es im Verlaufe der Erdgeschichte auch Fälle, in denen die biologische Evolution Situationen geschaffen hat, mit denen die größere Teile der Teilnehmer dann nicht klarkamen. Zugegebenermaßen kann sich die biologische Evolution kaum selbst beenden, da ihre Teilnehmer quasi keine Möglichkeit zum Austritt haben. Selbst sterben ist ja Teil des Funktionsprinzipes. Der freie Markt kann das, z.B. in dem er Umstände schafft, unter denen seine Teilnehmer aussterben.



> Was übrigens in der ganzen Diskussion etwas untergegangen ist: ein wesentliches Grundprinzip des Kommunismus nach Marx und Engels ist das gesellschaftliche Eigentum an Produktionsmitteln. Und da sehe ich echt ein Problem für die Realisierbarkeit.



Das ist eigentlich nur ein Problem für den Transitionsprozess. Diejenigen, die bislang die Produktionsmittel besitzen, also die Gewinner des Kapitalismus, werden naturgemäß besonders schwer davon zu überzeugen sein, einen Wechsel zum Kommunismus zu unterstützen. (bisherige Versuche durch gewaltsame Umstütze waren -wie quasi alle gewaltsamen Umstürze- nicht der richtige Ansatz)
Sobald der Kommunismus erstmal etabliert ist, sollten Produktionsmittel im Allgemeineigentum oder schlichtweg ohne Eigentumsverhältniss kein Problem sein. Ein Eigentümer hat schließlich keine Aufgaben wahrzunehmen, als auf die verantwortungsvolle und sinnvolle Nutzung zu achten. Diese ist Menschen i.d.R. aber um ein vielfaches leichter beizubringen, als z.B. der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit Ressourcen. Da man das schaffen muss, bevor man den Kommunismus einführen kann, sollte die Sache mit den Produktionsmitteln eine Kleinigkeit sein.


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

@ *ruyven_macaran*

Die Marktwirtschaft bietet nicht immer in alle Umständen auch ene positive Entwiklung ( positive Biologische Evolution) der Spezies sondern auch eine Degradierende Regression. Man muss auch die Kehrseite der Mediale sehen.

Man Lebt zwar Länger, man behauptet das es zu eine biologische positive evolution führt, aber man wird blöder da man verlernt zu Denken da wir das Denken, die Beweglichkeit, die körperliche Herausforderung mit Maschinen Ersetzen was auf keinen fahl evolution Bedeutet.

Zum Vergleichen die Gestaltung des Menschlichen körper nur ende des 19ten jahrhundert mit heute. Währen damals noch körperliche arbeit stat fand, zu 90% alles noch handgefertigt war von der stahindustrie angefangen bis zum haushalt, wo jede sein vorat an kohle in säcke am rücken schlepte um in winter zu heitzen und nicht im schwitzen kam.
Heute ist man müde danach man 2 aldi tüten schleppte ein mal in der woche für 500 meter und man muss schwachsinigerweise joggen gehen um nicht komplett zu versteifen.

Das denkvermögen ist dank computer technic schon längst in den klo gespült da heute nicht mal mehr das 1 x 1 ohne taschenrechner zu beweltigen ist.

Wen man so was giologische evolution nennt, dann bin ich priester.

Es sagt auch keiner das man wie im 19ten jahrhundert leben soll aber man muss grenzen setzen und wissen wo die positive biologische evolution endet und die beschädigung anfangt. Das wird leider nicht berücksichtigt.

Da ich aus Rumänien komme, kann ich dir ein klaren beispiel von meine eigene person nennen. Heute im Jahr 2010 habe ich fast ein zeitlichen gleichgewicht ereicht. 20 Jahre Rumänien vs. 20 Jahre Deutschland.

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber da unten obwohl ich eine kommunistische diktatur live erlebte war ich gesundheitlicher besser drann und fitter alls hier. Warum.

Rumänien:

1 - Essen nur Naturprodukte
2 - Fast Permanent nur in Freie natur (Arbeitmäsig so wie freizeit)
3 - Keine medienelektronik
4 - Körperliche Arbeit
5 - Keine Mobilität ausser fahrad
6 - Keine übertriebenen temperaturschwankungen ausser die von der natur gegeben
7 - dauerbewegung

Deutschland:

1 - Essen überwiegend Chemisch Gezüchtete produkte
2 - Dauernd in geschlossene Räume
3 - Eine flut von medienelektronik
4 - Keine körprliche arbeit
5 - Mobilität zwang
6 - Dauernd perfekt optimierte temperatur
7 - Dauersitzen

Fazit, enderungen nach 20 Jahre Deutschland:

Körperlich Eingeschränkt, Körperlich nicht mehr Belastbar, Dauermüdigkeit, Schlafstörungen, Konzentrationsmangel, Empfindlichkeit bei Temperaturschwankungen, krankheit Anfällig, Einseitige Ernährung was zu Stoffwechsel Problemen führt, kreislauf problemen, sehschwäche, reaktionszeit einschränkungen usw., usw., usw.

Das sind keine Altersbedingte Problemen da gleichgesinnte in mein Alter was nicht hier her umgesiedelt wie ich, haben derartige problemen nicht.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2010)

@*ruyven_macaran*



> Natürlich funktioniert ein Markt nur, solange es Teilnehmer gibt, die  einigermaßen ihre Rolle wahrnehmen.
> ...
> Der freie Markt kann das, z.B. in dem er Umstände  schafft, unter denen seine Teilnehmer aussterben.


Genau das ist ja das Problem: im Prinzip ist der freie Markt vllt. ein evolutionäres System (wenn man Begriffe aus der nicht bewussten biologischen Natur überhaupt auf die menschliche Gesellschaft übertragen sollte), auf jeden Fall ist der freie Markt ein System, das permanent selbst "an dem Ast sägt, auf dem es sitzt" Der freie Markt führt zwangsweise dazu, dass ein großer (immer größerer ! Teil der Menschen) nicht wirklich an ihm teilnehmen kann. D.h. die Evolution des Systems führt zur Zerstörung desselben, das ist schon ein gravierender Unterschied zur biologischen Evolution.



> Das ist eigentlich nur ein Problem  für den Transitionsprozess.  Diejenigen, die bislang die  Produktionsmittel besitzen, also die  Gewinner des Kapitalismus, werden  naturgemäß besonders schwer davon zu  überzeugen sein, einen Wechsel zum  Kommunismus zu unterstützen


Genau dieses Problem meinte ich ja. Wie sollen in einem kapitalistischen Wirtschaftssystem (und das ist es auch mit anderem Namen immer noch) die Grundlagen für eine kommunistische Gesellschaft geschaffen werden ? Um mal mit einem (vllt. abgelatschtem, aber nach meiner Meinung nach wie vor gültigem) Zitat von Marx zu antworten:


> Das gesellschaftliche Sein bestimmt das Bewusstsein


Wie soll sich also ein kommunistisches Bewusstsein unter kapitalistischen Verhältnissen entwickeln ?

Der Vergleich zwischen biologischer Evolution und freiem Markt ist schon etwas abstrakt. Vllt. aus gesellschaftswissenschaftlicher oder philosophischer Sicht korrekt aber so tiefgreifend ist meine Bildung in diesem Bereich nun doch nicht.
In Deinem Profil hältst Du Dich ja ganz schön bedeckt. Darf man fragen, was Du beruflich machst ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

Ooch, der Markt lässt schon die meisten Leute an ihm teilnehmen. Nicht so, wie diese gerne möchten oder wie es humanistischen Idealen entspräche - aber teilnehmen tun die meisten, ob sie wollen oder nicht. Auch wenn theoretisch anderes möglich ist, führt die Evolution des Marktes bis auf weiteres nicht zu seiner Zerstörung. (Eher zur Zerstörung dieses Planeten. Aber das ist außerhalb des Systems "Markt" -gerade deswegen so leicht möglich- und macht somit keine Aussage über seine Funktion)


Ein kommunistisches Bewußtsein kann sich ausschließlich aus Reflektion über die Gesellschaft aus eigener Motivation heraus entwickeln. Mehr als ein Denkanstoß durch andere ist imho in keinem anderen System möglich, denn jedes andere System belohnt Macht, so dass diejenigen, die Impulse geben könnten, i.d.R. auch gleichzeitig diejenigen sind, die keine Impulse in Richtung Kommunismus geben wollen. Eine z.B. Monarchie hätte allenfalls den Vorteil, dass dieser Personenkreis wesentlich kleiner ist, was die Chance auf zufällige Einsicht in humanitäre Ideale unter einem Großteil der Mächtigen steigert. (von 0,000001 auf 0,000002  )


Beruflich sitze ich zur Zeit an meiner Diplomarbeit (Biologie)



@EinarN:
Zu den Fehlern dieser Argumentation gab es in anderen Threads schon genug Spam, hier kann man sich wohl auf die Feststellung beschränken, dass sie nichts mit Kommunismus, nichts mit Kapitalismus, nichts mit Evolution im biologischen Sinne und auch nichts mit Evolution im Sinne von Marktentwicklung zu tun hat.
Weiteren Offtopic-Spam bitte vermeiden.


----------



## mattinator (8. Mai 2010)

@*ruyven_macaran

*


> Ooch, der Markt lässt schon die meisten Leute an ihm teilnehmen. Nicht  so, wie diese gerne möchten oder wie es humanistischen Idealen  entspräche - aber teilnehmen tun die meisten, ob sie wollen oder nicht.


Das hängt natürlich von der Definition des Begriffes "teilnehmen" sowie "Existenzminimum" ab. Ich meine, dass immer mehr Menschen immer weniger konsumieren (können), was nun mal Grundvoraussetzung des Marktes ist. Das können die immer weniger Menschen, welche immer mehr konsumieren könnten (!) gar nicht kompensieren. Dieser Proozess ist nach meiner Meinung elementar mit den freien (!) Markt verknüpft, permanent und (scheinbar) auch nicht umkehrbar.



> Auch wenn theoretisch anderes möglich ist, führt die Evolution des  Marktes bis auf weiteres nicht zu seiner Zerstörung. (Eher zur  Zerstörung dieses Planeten. Aber das ist außerhalb des Systems "Markt"  -gerade deswegen so leicht möglich- und macht somit keine Aussage über  seine Funktion)


Du schreibst selbst, dass die Evolution des Marktes zur Zerstörung des Planeten führen kann. Da er damit selbst elementare Grundlagen seiner Existenz zerstört, zerstört er zwangsläufig sich selbst. Inhalt, Funktion und Ziel des freien Marktes ist die Erzeugung und Befriedigung von immer neuen Bedürfnissen, um etwas verkaufen zu können. Wenn man keine anderen Regulierungsmechanismen schafft, wird es wahrscheinlich zur Zerstörung des Planeten führen, da das evolutionäre System "freier Markt" sich nicht selbst  Fesseln anlegt.
Der Vorschlag in Deinem Benutzerbild ist gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## EinarN (8. Mai 2010)

@ *ruyven_macaran*

Ich dachte wir sprechen hier von KOMMUNISMUS und nicht von Markt u. Evolution was wiederum nocht mehr OFF TOPIC ist als die von mir zitierte beispiele aus den realen aber na... gut........ wen du meinst das der OFF TOPC Markt u. Evolution zum topic KOMMUNISMUS Gehört, so soll es sein.

Anscheint merkst es bereitz nicht mal du als Moderator das mit den gefasell MARKT u. EVOLUTION, euch immer mehr entfernt vom tatsächlichen topic und eher eine kritische BEWEIS PHILOSOPHIE zur Markt u. Evolution der Westlichen welt macht als um den Tatsächlichen Thema zu diskutieren.

Na dann........... fiel spass damit.

Wen ihr endlich ON TOPIC diskutiert, könnt ihr es mich per PM wissewn lassen 

Gute nacht !


----------



## mattinator (9. Mai 2010)

@EinarN



> Ich dachte wir sprechen hier von KOMMUNISMUS und nicht von Markt u.  Evolution was wiederum nocht mehr OFF TOPIC ist



Hast schon irgendwie Recht. Allerdings hat der freie Markt (Kapitalismus) und seine Funktion / Nicht-Funktion als konkurrierendes und momentan wohl auch vorherrschendes Wirtschaftssystem schon etwas mit dem Kommunismus als Gesellschaftsordnung zu tun. Wenn der freie Markt ordentlich (mit der gerechten Berücksichtung der Interessen aller) funktionieren würde, bräuchte man nicht über alternative Gesellschaftsordnungen diskutieren.


----------



## EinarN (9. Mai 2010)

Auch in Sozialismus / Kommunismus funktioniert das wunderbar unter der Voraussetzung das nicht irgend ein Ghirnamputierter Diktator es Abbremst.

Dazu wieder ein Beispiel aus Rumänien!

Bis mitte  / ende der 70er jahre Funktionierte das wunderbar. Wir hatten die Verhältnisse u. Lebenstandard fast so wie sie in Deutschland JETZT in 2010 sind.
damit ist gemeint nicht nur der Lebenstandard aber auch die Kaufkraft.

Ein allgemeiner Vergleich aus den Spritt preisen. Bei ein durchnitlichen Nettogehalt von 1000 EURO, kostet heute 1 Liter Spritt, 1,50 EURO.
In Rumänien der 70ern, bei ein gehalt von 1000 LEI (Sprich LEY), 1 Liter Spritt kostete 1,50 LEI.

Das problem in Rumänien kam anfang / mitte der 80er wie den Diktator Tscheauschesku die Idee kam die schulden des Landes zu Begleichen am Rücken der Befölkerung mit drastische Masnahmen was in eine Katastophe führte was nicht nur den Lebensstandard negativ Beeinflüste sondern die Gesamte industrie, das Brutto inlandprodukt, kaufkraft, gesundheitswesen usw.

Trotzdem, in 1989 wie der politische Umbruch kam, hatte Rumänien nicht mal 1 Dollar Schulden. Alle schulden waren Beglichen bis am Letzten Cent und bitte nicht Übersehen das Derartige Drackonische Masnahmen grundsäzlich nur mit der Regierung was zutun haben und nicht mit den Sozialistischen / Kommunistischen Regim bzw. politische Einstellung.

Ich bin kein Sozialist oder Kommunist aber ich will auch nicht aber ich bin für gerechtigkeit und will nicht das ein politisches Regim, egal welches es ist in ein falsches licht voller Vorurteile geschoben wird wegen irgendwelche Beklopte Diktatoren.
traurigerweise, genau das passiert hier in den Topic.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das hängt natürlich von der Definition des Begriffes "teilnehmen" sowie "Existenzminimum" ab. Ich meine, dass immer mehr Menschen immer weniger konsumieren (können), was nun mal Grundvoraussetzung des Marktes ist. Das können die immer weniger Menschen, welche immer mehr konsumieren könnten (!) gar nicht kompensieren. Dieser Proozess ist nach meiner Meinung elementar mit den freien (!) Markt verknüpft, permanent und (scheinbar) auch nicht umkehrbar.



Meines Wissens nach ist der Markt weiterhin am wachsen, was deiner "Beobachtung" wiederspricht. Es findet übergelagert eine gewisse Verlagerung der Marktschwerpunkte statt. Derzeit vor allem aus Europa weg, was lokal zu einer Einschränkung führen könnte (meiner Meinung tut es das nicht, im Schnitt haben die Deutschen heute mehr, als vor 10-20 Jahren. Sie haben nur nicht soviel mehr, wie es mehr Möglichkeiten gibt, weswegen sie mehr vermissen). Global betrachtet wird diese durch das Wachstum in anderen Regionen aber weit mehr als ausgeglichen. (was auch dem Konzept des freien Marktes entspricht: Das Kapital fließt dahin, wo es am meisten erreichen kann. Derzeit vor allem in Asien)



> Du schreibst selbst, dass die Evolution des Marktes zur Zerstörung des Planeten führen kann. Da er damit selbst elementare Grundlagen seiner Existenz zerstört, zerstört er zwangsläufig sich selbst. Inhalt, Funktion und Ziel des freien Marktes ist die Erzeugung und Befriedigung von immer neuen Bedürfnissen, um etwas verkaufen zu können. Wenn man keine anderen Regulierungsmechanismen schafft, wird es wahrscheinlich zur Zerstörung des Planeten führen, da das evolutionäre System "freier Markt" sich nicht selbst  Fesseln anlegt.
> Der Vorschlag in Deinem Benutzerbild ist gar nicht so schlecht.



Tjo - nur weil ich den Kommunismus als inkompatibel zu den heutigen Menschen bezeichne, heißt das ja nicht, dass ich den Kapitalismus besser finde 
Der ist imho nämlich inkompatibel zu einigen Grundgesetzen dieses Universums.




mattinator schrieb:


> Hast schon irgendwie Recht. Allerdings hat der freie Markt (Kapitalismus) und seine Funktion / Nicht-Funktion als konkurrierendes und momentan wohl auch vorherrschendes Wirtschaftssystem schon etwas mit dem Kommunismus als Gesellschaftsordnung zu tun. Wenn der freie Markt ordentlich (mit der gerechten Berücksichtung der Interessen aller) funktionieren würde, bräuchte man nicht über alternative Gesellschaftsordnungen diskutieren.



Das Konzept "Gerechtigkeit" ist kein Bestandteil des freien Marktes - und die Erkenntniss eben dieses grundlegenden Fehlers ist eine der Kernmotiviationen für die Suche nach anderen Gesellschaftssystemen, z.B. dem Kommunismus. (im Gegensatz zur Ernährung oder körperlicher Ertüchtigung in Rumänien, bei denen ich weiterhin nicht so ganz sehe, wie sie Gesellschaftssysteme generieren, beschreiben oder in Frage stellen)


----------



## thysol (22. Mai 2010)

Ich bin grundsaetzlich gegen Komunissmus. Die Idee ist zwar ist nicht schlecht aber es ist unmoeglich dass dass Prinzip funktioniert weil zu viele Menschen auf ihr eigenes Vorteil bedacht sind. Ausserdem waere dass sehr langweilig. Die meisten Menschen waeren fast gleich. Jeder verdient ja dass gleiche Geld und so. Da wuerden sich die Konsolen doch ganz durchsetzen. Nein Danke.


----------



## Bruce112 (1. Juni 2010)

Dann redet mal mit jemanden der früher in Komunismus gelebt hatt ,

er wird sagen das Kommunismus 1000 mal besser ist als Demokratie .


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (1. Juni 2010)

wen soll ich fragen

denjenigen der unter lenin, stalin , mao, honecker, oder kim jon il ins konzentrationslager, arbeitslager, gulag, gefängnis  kam weil er bolchewik, intellektueller, gefolgsmann, freiheitskämpfer oder andersdenkender war ?

schwachsinn ey .. kommunismus funktioniert nur in der theorie .. er scheitert am egoismus der menschen

@einar
das is naiv. letzendlich hast du in deutsch. die höhere lebenserwartung. gründe sind vielfältig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Dann redet mal mit jemanden der früher in Komunismus gelebt hatt ,
> 
> er wird sagen das Kommunismus 1000 mal besser ist als Demokratie .




Wo findet man jemandem, der in einem Kommunismus gelebt hat?
Unter denjenigen, die den real existierenden "Sozialismus" mitmachen mussten, findet man bestenfalls welche, die einen leichten Vorteil sehen - aber selbst die sind keine Mehrheit und klar an wirtschaftlichen Faktoren zu finden.
(= diejenigen, um die sich auch jetzt keine Regierung kümmert und die mangels Geld nichtmal die Region geschweige denn die Nation verlassen können, die sehen auch keine Vorteil in der Wiedervereinigung)


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Juni 2010)

Kommunismus ist halt wie Demokratie auch eine künstliche, utopische Gesellschaftsform. Beides hat es real noch nicht gegeben, und beides ist auch nicht natürlich. In der Natur gibt es bei höher entwickelten Lebewesen immer eine Hackordnung, das Recht des Stärkeren in der Gruppe bzw. im Rudel. Das ist genetisch und so auch beim Menschen vorhanden. Sperre 10 Leute in einen Raum, und nach ein paar stunden hast du einen männlichen oder weiblichen Anführer, der den Ton angibt. Warum? Ist am effizientesten.
Eben so natürlich ist es eben, dass der Anführer immer die meisten Vorteile hat. Er hat die beste Nahrung, den besten Schlafplatz, bekommt als Männchen die besten Weibchen usw. Ist bei Tieren so, lässt sich auch gut auf uns übertragen.

Bienenstöcke und Ameisenkolonien fallen vielleicht etwas aus dem Schema, aber auch da ist es so, dass die Königin und die Larven wichtiger sind als das Leben des einzelnen Arbeiters. Einige sind eben gleicher als andere. 

Damit es in einer Demokratie oder in einem Kommunismus allen gleich gut geht und alle dasselbe haben, müssten die Mächtigen, Fleißigen, Klugen und Erfolgreichen auf einen guten Teil ihrer Macht und ihres Besitzes verzichten, um an die Schwachen, Faulen, Dummen und Erfolglosen etwas abzugeben.
Und des widerspricht eben der menschlichen Natur.

Sozialismus und westliche Demokratie sind ja praktisch gesehen nur Parteidiktaturen, bei denen meist 1-3 Parteien ständig oder abwechselnd an der Macht sind und Mehrheitsentscheidungen treffen, ohne das man als Bürger darauf Einfluss nehmen kann. Das war in der DDR so, war in der Sovjetunion so, ist in Russland so, in China, in den USA, der Bundesrepublik, Großbritannien usw. Da gibt es immer eine, zwei oder drei Parteien die meist ständig regieren, vor einer Wahl Versprechen geben, die sie danach sofort für nichtig erklären. Es gibt Reiche und Arme, die Reichen genießen Privilegien, das Rechtsystem misst teilweise mit zweierlei Maß usw.

Im Idealfall würde die gewählte Regierung und das oberste Gericht immer im Sinne des Bürgers handeln, in der Realität ist es halt komplizierter, da geht es um Sicherung der eigenen Macht, des privaten Vermögens, Durchsetzung der Forderungen von Hintermännern und Geldgebern etc.

Im Grunde ging es ja den westlichen Staaten vor allem wegen des liberalen Wirtschaftssystems, welches Konkurrenzkampf belohnte anstatt ihn zu sanktionieren wie in den sozialistischen Staaten, gut. Dass das Pokern mit dem Kapital, das Tricksen mit Krediten und das Wetten auf Erfolg und Misserfolg die Kehrseite der allzu liberalen Marktwirtschaft ist, wissen wir nun.

In einer wirklichen Demokratie hätte es wohl nicht soweit kommen dürfen. Insofern ist es vielleicht naiv, pauschal zu sagen, der Sozialismus sei da  gescheitert, wo der Liberalismus gesiegt hat. Bei uns hat es vielleicht einfach nur länger gedauert.

Die nächsten Jahre werden es zeigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Kommunismus ist halt wie Demokratie auch eine künstliche, utopische Gesellschaftsform. Beides hat es real noch nicht gegeben, und beides ist auch nicht natürlich. In der Natur gibt es bei höher entwickelten Lebewesen immer eine Hackordnung, das Recht des Stärkeren in der Gruppe bzw. im Rudel. Das ist genetisch und so auch beim Menschen vorhanden. Sperre 10 Leute in einen Raum, und nach ein paar stunden hast du einen männlichen oder weiblichen Anführer, der den Ton angibt. Warum? Ist am effizientesten.



Effizienter ist das mit nichten und mit genetischer Begründung wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig. Es ist schlichtweg am primitivsten und robustesten. "Der Stärkste setzt sich durch" braucht keine weitere Regelungen, um zu funktionieren, es ist unanfällig gegenüber Störungen. Aber der ständige (Wett)Kampf um die Position des Stärksten ist eine enorme Verschwendung von Ressourcen, die man wesentlich sinnvoller für produktive Aufgaben nutzen sollte, die allen etwas bringen.



> Bienenstöcke und Ameisenkolonien fallen vielleicht etwas aus dem Schema, aber auch da ist es so, dass die Königin und die Larven wichtiger sind als das Leben des einzelnen Arbeiters. Einige sind eben gleicher als andere.



Wichtiger: Jein. Die Königin hat eine zentrale Position - aber das ist als "wichtig" zu definieren, wäre eine Umkehrung der Wettkampfsmaßstäbe. Laut denen gibt es nämlich einen Anführer und viele, weniger wichtige Gefolgsleute. Z.B. "Königin" und "Arbeiter". In der Praxis ist aber die Bienenkönigin nichts weiter als eine Produktionsmaschiene für Eier. Hochspezialisiert - aber in relativ kurzer Zeit abgesetzt und ersetzt, wenn sie nachlässt. Genetische Untersuchungen deuten auch daraufhin, dass nichtmal eine evolutionäre Führungsrolle im Sinne der Genweitergabe gegeben ist. (statt dessen scheint das Töten einzelner Larven durch die Pflegerinnen systematisch zu erfolgen, so dass die resultierenden Genverhältnisse in der Nachkommenschaft eher den maximalen Fortpflanzungserfolg für selbige repräsentieren - nicht die Verhältnisse, die maximalen Erfolg für die Konigin bringen)
Im Rest des Systems hat sie gar nichts zu sagen und die gesamte Organisation erfolgt in hocheffizienter Weise untereinander, nicht hierarchisch - und damit ohne Machtkampf. Vergleicht man das Ergebniss mit ähnlichen, aber nicht-sozialen Insekten (Termiten gegen Käfer, Bienen gegen Hummeln), sollte deutlich werden, wieviel effizienter das ganze ist.



> Und des widerspricht eben der menschlichen Natur.



Tut es das? Hat die "menschliche Natur" überhaupt einen Eigentumsbegriff?
Oder ist diese Einstellung erlernt/anerzogen und kann bewusst übergangen werden?




> Im Grunde ging es ja den westlichen Staaten vor allem wegen des liberalen Wirtschaftssystems, welches Konkurrenzkampf belohnte anstatt ihn zu sanktionieren wie in den sozialistischen Staaten, gut. Dass das Pokern mit dem Kapital, das Tricksen mit Krediten und das Wetten auf Erfolg und Misserfolg die Kehrseite der allzu liberalen Marktwirtschaft ist, wissen wir nun.



Ist der erste Satz nicht genau das Gegenteil vom zweiten?
Oder liegt die Betonung auf dem "ging"?



> In einer wirklichen Demokratie hätte es wohl nicht soweit kommen dürfen. Insofern ist es vielleicht naiv, pauschal zu sagen, der Sozialismus sei da  gescheitert, wo der Liberalismus gesiegt hat. Bei uns hat es vielleicht einfach nur länger gedauert.



Gescheitert ist der Sozialismus definitiv. Von einem Sieg des Kapitalismus/Liberalismus zu sprechen ist imho schon deswegen nicht möglich, weil ein Sieg etwas andauerndes sein sollte. Die derzeitigen Errungenschaften des Kapitalismus beruhen aber allesamt auf der Konzentrion und dem Verbrauch von Ressourcen aus immer mehr Regionen - also auf endlichen, nicht regenerativen Grundlagen. Wenn er es nicht schafft, das umzustellen (und trotz zunemden Handlungsbedarfes stellt es sich extrem unfähig an), wird er unweigerlich zugrunde gehen.
Das er dafür etwas länger gebraucht hat, liegt schlichtweg daran, dass er geschätzt 80%-90% der Welt verunstalten konnte/musste, ehe er am Ende war. Das dauert halt.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (3. Juni 2010)

> die allen etwas bringen


 dieser gedanke ist vorbildlich, existiert aber nicht in der natur. er entzieht der evolutionstheorie ihre grundlage, und ich denke, diese ist allgemeingültig.

ein "wir" gefühl existiert nicht in der natur. wenn sich lebewesen zusammenschließen, um zB gemeinsam zu jagen dient dies immer nur dem überleben, dem vorteil, des einzelnen. er "erkennt", gemeinsam jagen ist für mich produktiver, als allein. lebewesen die dies nicht "erkennen", hilft die evolution -> sie sterben aus. 
denn solange der einzelne überlebt, kann er seine genetische information weitergeben. und darum geht es. dein gedanke von oben ist zwar aus philo. gesichtpunkten wertvoll, aber das du ihn denken kannst, verdankst du millionen von jahren harten daseinskampf. hierzu auch eine kurze definiton von leben -> 





> Wesentliche Merkmale für Leben sind: Es ist in der Lage sich fortzupflanzen  (in einer über eine bloße Kopie hinausgehenden Form der Evolution), es hat einen Stoffwechsel und es bildet nach außen abgeschlossene Gebilde



darum gehts. die angesprochene "hackordung" ist nichts weiter als der daseinkampf der in unseren genen verankert ist. evolution ist das gerüst auf dem unsere welt, bzw das leben aufbaut. es gibt nichts, was neben der evolution existiert, somit kann man sie def. nicht als primitiv oder ineffizient bezeichnen. ( jetzt kommt der mensch ^^ )
leider ist ein sinnvoller vergleich mit dem mensch nicht immer möglich. sicher ist nur, dass auch wir der evolution unterworfen sind. ein weitergeben der genetischen information ist der sinn unseren leben. ein "die allen etwas bringen" steht dazu im genauen gegenteil und wird nie mehr als philo. betrachtung sein.



> Damit es in einer Demokratie oder in einem Kommunismus allen gleich gut geht und alle dasselbe haben, müssten die Mächtigen, Fleißigen, Klugen und Erfolgreichen auf einen guten Teil ihrer Macht und ihres Besitzes verzichten, um an die Schwachen, Faulen, Dummen und Erfolglosen etwas abzugeben.
> Und des widerspricht eben der menschlichen Natur.



nenn es evolution aber richtig.
ich denke zwar, dass es hier einen ausweg geben wird und auch muss, allerdings ist die frage wann und wie. theo. müsste der verstand sich über die kontrolle der gene / evolution erheben. wie soll das funkt. ?

einzelne, wie zb ruyven_macaran schaffen zwar bereits theo. überlegungen hierzu, aber es sind einzelne, insgesmt betrachtet zuwenige. hinzu kommt, du (ruyven_macaran) kannst dir solche gedanken machen da du bereits mehr, als viele andere besitzt ( wanderarbeiter in china ). wie willst du sie überzeugen, ihren beginnenden wohlstand aufzugeben, damit es allen besser geht, denn zwangsläufig muss ja etwas in der richtung passieren. das wirtschaftswachstum und der damit einhergehende wohlstandsanstieg gerade in china und indien ist der beginnende kollaps für unsere welt.

auf der anderen seite würde das auch bedeuten, wir müssten hier viel von unserem wohlstand aufgeben. bist du dazubereit ? sind es die anderen ?

und hier sind wir wieder am anfang. selbst wenn du aufgrund deines verstandes hierzu bereits bist, werden es die anderen nicht sein, eben weil sie genetisch beginnen zudenken. 

übrigens, wenn es allen gut geht, geht es auch dir gut ergo kannst auch du dich weiterfortpflanzen  die macht der gene oder auch der evolution sollte man nie in den hintergrund stellen  mit oder ohne verstand !


----------



## padme (3. Juni 2010)

logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> evolution ist das gerüst auf dem unsere welt, bzw das leben aufbaut. es gibt nichts, was neben der evolution existiert..



Evolution und Mutation

Vorteilhafte MUTATIONEN verschaffen ihrem Träger einen leichten Vorteil  gegenüber seinen Artgenossen. Ein Tier kann zum Beispiel schneller vor  Angreifern flüchten, weil es etwas stärkere Laufmuskeln hat, oder es  bemerkt einen Feind eher, weil sein Gehör etwas besser entwickelt ist,  oder es ist besser getarnt, weil seine Fellfarbe noch besser mit der  Umgebung verschmilzt.

Ein sehr bekanntes und gut dokumentiertes Beispiel für eine solche  vorteilhafte Mutation ist der Birkenspanner, ein Schmetterling, der  gerne auf der Rinde von Birken lebt: Normalerweise ist der Birkenspanner  weiß wie dier Birkenrinde; gelegentlich auftretende dunkle Formen haben  zwar keinen unmittelbaren Nachteil, weil sie mit dunklen Flügeln  genausogut Nahrung suchen können wie mit hellen Flügeln, allerdings  werden sie von Vögeln auf den hellen Birken leichter entdeckt als die  hellen Birkenspanner. Dies führt dazu, dass es nur sehr wenige dunkle  Birkenspanner in einer Population gibt, weniger als 10%.
Im 19. Jahrhundert allerdings, mit zunehmender Industrialisierung,  wurden in England in manchen Gebieten die Birkenstämme immer dunkler.  Und tatsächlich, hier stieg der Anteil der dunklen Birkenspanner  ebenfalls an. Als dann im späteren 20. Jahrhundert Umweltschutzmaßnahmen  griffen, wurden viele Birken wieder heller. Und tatsächlich - der  Anteil der dunklen Birkenspanner wurde wieder geringer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2010)

logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> dieser gedanke ist vorbildlich, existiert aber nicht in der natur. er entzieht der evolutionstheorie ihre grundlage, und ich denke, diese ist allgemeingültig.



Sie ist ähnlich primitiv und robust und somit überall zu finden, ja.
Aber so ziemlich alle Definition von "Menschlichkeit" laufen darauf hinaus, dass man etwas (vermeintlich  ) besser macht, als die Natur. Das wäre in dem Fall mal angebracht.



> ein "wir" gefühl existiert nicht in der natur. wenn sich lebewesen zusammenschließen, um zB gemeinsam zu jagen dient dies immer nur dem überleben, dem vorteil, des einzelnen. er "erkennt", gemeinsam jagen ist für mich produktiver, als allein. lebewesen die dies nicht "erkennen", hilft die evolution -> sie sterben aus.
> denn solange der einzelne überlebt, kann er seine genetische information weitergeben. und darum geht es. dein gedanke von oben ist zwar aus philo. gesichtpunkten wertvoll, aber das du ihn denken kannst, verdankst du millionen von jahren harten daseinskampf.



'türlich. Und den Teil mit dem Denken verdanke ich den letzten 3-4 millionen. Die sind ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, dass Verwandten-Selektion zu kooperativen, konkurrenzarmen Verhalten führen kann. Insbesondere sind sie ein gutes Beispiel dafür, welche extreme Überlegenheit eine Spezies erlangen kann, wenn es ihr gelingt, die "monkeysphere" auf 1-2 hundert Individuen auszudehnen und in größeren Gruppen kooperativ zu arbeiten.
Das enorme Potential, dass freigesetzt würde, wenn man die selben Prinzipien unter Nutzung unserer Fähigkeit zum rationalen und abstrakten Denken auf 1-2 Milliarden Individuen auszudehnt, dürfte kaum abzuschätzen sein.



> somit kann man sie def. nicht als primitiv oder ineffizient bezeichnen.



Etwas grundlegendes, ursprüngliches kann man mit fug und recht "primitiv" nennen  Das muss ja nicht unbedingt abwärtend gemeint sein. Und effizient ist ein System, zu dessen Kernbestandteil eine enorme Überproduktion und deren Vernichtung gehört, definitiv.



> ein weitergeben der genetischen information ist der sinn unseren leben. ein "die allen etwas bringen" steht dazu im genauen gegenteil und wird nie mehr als philo. betrachtung sein.



In einer Zeit, in der die Menschheit ihre eigene Überlebensgrundlage unwiederbringlich vernichtet, ist das keineswegs ein Gegenteil und es gibt einige Beispiele aus der Geschichte, die sehr klar zeigen, dass der Mensch in der Lage ist, zum Wohle aller zu handeln. Die Frage ist nur, wie groß wir dieses "alle" machen können.
Unsere genetischen Limitationen können wir aber auf alle Fälle überwinden, der Mensch ist in der Lage, sehr große Teile seines Handelns bewusst durchzuführen. Und damit geht es nicht mehr um Gene, sondern um Meme - und da ist gerade eine kooperative, erfolgreiche Gruppe der beste Nährboden/größte "Fortpflanzungserfolg".




> wie willst du sie überzeugen, ihren beginnenden wohlstand aufzugeben, damit es allen besser geht, denn zwangsläufig muss ja etwas in der richtung passieren. das wirtschaftswachstum und der damit einhergehende wohlstandsanstieg gerade in china und indien ist der beginnende kollaps für unsere welt.
> 
> auf der anderen seite würde das auch bedeuten, wir müssten hier viel von unserem wohlstand aufgeben. bist du dazubereit ? sind es die anderen ?
> 
> und hier sind wir wieder am anfang. selbst wenn du aufgrund deines verstandes hierzu bereits bist, werden es die anderen nicht sein, eben weil sie genetisch beginnen zudenken.



Die Grundüberlegung ist folgende:
- es ging Menschen schon wesentlich schlechter und sie fühlten sich gut dabei. Veringerter Wohlstand für sich ist also nicht das Problem
- altruistisches Handeln ist dem Menschen möglich.
- gerechtes Handeln sowieso

Was bleibt, ist eine sehr hartnäckige Prägung im Rahmen der Sozialisation, die mitlerweile Weltweit Wohlstand und Triumph über andere als höchstes zu erstrebendes Gut anstrebt. Wie von mir beschrieben ist dieses Mem des Kapitalismus (zumindest da in seiner Höchstenwickelten Form) eines der durchsetzungstärksten. Aber es hat Schwachstellen:
- Es kann nur die Kraft eines Einzelnen nutzen. Es verliert damit im direkten Wettbewerb mit kooperativen Systemen (aktuell genannt "Networking")
- Es produziert primär verlierer - diese sind offen für neues (siehe Linke-Wähler)
- Eben gerade weil es sich um theoretische Dinge handelt, lassen sie sich direkt von Mensch zu Mensch weitergeben (quasi infektiös), was eine im Vergleich zu Genen enorme Dynamik ermöglicht. Man nennt es "überzeugen" oder "zum Denken anregen" und in Zeiten des Internets kann man das auf gigantischem Maßstab.




padme schrieb:


> Evolution und Mutation



Evolution im Sinne von Darwin&Wallace beinhaltet Mutation (und Selektion und Überproduktion).



> Ein sehr bekanntes und gut dokumentiertes Beispiel für eine solche  vorteilhafte Mutation ist der Birkenspanner, ein Schmetterling, der  gerne auf der Rinde von Birken lebt: Normalerweise ist der Birkenspanner  weiß wie dier Birkenrinde; gelegentlich auftretende dunkle Formen haben  zwar keinen unmittelbaren Nachteil, weil sie mit dunklen Flügeln  genausogut Nahrung suchen können wie mit hellen Flügeln, allerdings  werden sie von Vögeln auf den hellen Birken leichter entdeckt als die  hellen Birkenspanner. Dies führt dazu, dass es nur sehr wenige dunkle  Birkenspanner in einer Population gibt, weniger als 10%.
> Im 19. Jahrhundert allerdings, mit zunehmender Industrialisierung,  wurden in England in manchen Gebieten die Birkenstämme immer dunkler.  Und tatsächlich, hier stieg der Anteil der dunklen Birkenspanner  ebenfalls an. Als dann im späteren 20. Jahrhundert Umweltschutzmaßnahmen  griffen, wurden viele Birken wieder heller. Und tatsächlich - der  Anteil der dunklen Birkenspanner wurde wieder geringer.



Industriemelanismus hat nichts mit einer Mutation zu tun. Dunkle und helle Morphen sind schon seit langer Zeit bekannt, die Verschiebung der Häufigkeiten ist nur ein Beispiel für natürliche Selektion. Das weicht jetzt aber ein bißchen weit vom Thema ab.


----------



## esszett (10. Juni 2010)

"es ging Menschen schon wesentlich schlechter und sie fühlten sich gut dabei. Veringerter Wohlstand für sich ist also nicht das Problem"

aber das gras des nachbarn ist gruener... solange es nicht allen gleich geht, ist verringerter wohlstand sozialer zuendstoff...



"altruistisches Handeln ist dem Menschen möglich."

sicher? m.e. folgt der mensch einem direkten oder indirekten belohnungssystem...




"gerechtes Handeln sowieso"

was gerecht und ungerecht ist, wird durch soziale normen und/oder  gesetze bestimmt und daher wuerde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass der  mensch per se gerecht ist (ist es gerecht, einen moerder zu toeten?)...


gruSZ


----------



## Ordeal (11. Juni 2010)

Der Kommunismus WÄRE die beste Gesellschaftsform, wenn er funktionieren würde.

Tut er aber nicht.

Die Menschen sind nicht alle gleich, wollen nicht alle das gleiche arbeiten und schon gar nicht das gleiche erreichen.  Stichwort: Individualismus! 
Die Formen des Sozialismus haben dies hinreichend bewiesen. Kommunismus hat noch kein Land auf die Beine stellen können!

Selbst bei sinnvoll gedachten Modellen wird die gemeinsame Meinung im  Voraus bestimmt, in der Demokratie offen diskutiert (also im  "Nachhinein"). Das ist der große Unterschied. Ich finds besser theoretisch die Meinung beeinflussen zu können.



Ergo: Demokratie ist nicht die beste Staatsform, aber eine bessere Lösung haben wir  noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## takan (11. Juni 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> ...
> Der Kommunismus scheitert daran, dass gegen die Natur des Menschen ist...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EinarN (11. Juni 2010)

Kommunismus hat mit der Menschengleichheit nichts zutun sondern mit ganz was anderes.
Kommunismus wird nicht im geringsten verstanden aber trotzdem gehast, weil die geschite zeigt, das in 99,9% der kommunistischen ländern es zu eine großenwahnsinige diktatur kam. Sei es Russland, Rumänien, Chile, Cuba..... was auch immer.

Man übersehet aber das auch in eine Demokratische Kapitalistische Marktwirtschaft zu eine Diktatur kommen kann und das Verdammt Schnell, besonders wen egal wen man wählt sämtliche parteien koalieren und immer die gleichen am zug sind seit jahrzehnte, wo sich auch ein überwachunstaat in stassy methode aufbaut unter den vorwand des therorismus bekämpfung, wo peinlich jeder atemzug per gesetz vorgschrieben wird usw.

Was z.B. in Deutschland in den Letzten 15 Jahre passiert ist weit entfernt von Demokratie u. Freiheit sondern eher eine überwachungstaat Diktatur im Aufbau. 
Sogar USA ist auf den Gleichen weg.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2010)

Ähm, in der USA ist der Überwachungsstaat schon die längste Zeit am laufen.


----------



## böser Wolf (11. Juni 2010)

Zwei gute Bücher wurden anfangs ja schon genannt. (Farm der Tiere, 1984 - beide von Orwell)
Sehr empfehlen kann ich allen Anhängern des Kommunismus (und von Väterchen Stalin) das Buch "Archipel Gulag" von Solschynizin.
Da es letztendlich bisher immer auf eine Diktatur im Kommunismus rauslief, ist dieser für mich nur eine nette Theorie. Übrigens gab es in der DDR offiziell den Sozialismus mit einer Diktatur des Proletariats (wurde offiziell so gelehrt). Das sagt doch schon alles. Und nein, es war nicht alles schlecht in der DDR, es wäre aber auf lange Sicht mit Sicherheit auch nicht besser geworden


----------



## herethic (11. Juni 2010)

Der Stalinismus/Maoismus ist nicht mit dem Kommunismus zu vergeleichen.


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Der Stalinismus/Maoismus ist nicht mit dem Kommunismus zu vergeleichen.


Genau. Das sind DIKTATUREN und nicht Kommunismus.
Das ist auch der punkt was ich erwähnte.
Wegen mangel an kentnissen wird das immer wieder Verwechselt bzw. in ein und den selben topf geschmissen.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Wegen mangel an kentnissen wird das immer wieder Verwechselt bzw. in ein und den selben topf geschmissen.


Wie ich schon sagte, Kommunismus und Demokratie sind idealisierte utopische Staatsformen für eine perfekte Welt. In der Realität gabs bisher nur Diktaturen, sei es durch eine Partei oder durch eine einzelne Führunsperson + Staab.

Den demokratischen oder sozialistischen Staat, in dem nicht Wenige über viele bestimmen und die Mächtigen sich an den Machtlosen bereichern, muss mir erst noch jemand zeigen.


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

Dabei wird nicht nur die FREIHEIT u. MENSCHENRECHTEN Ignoriert sondern sogar MISBRAUCHT.

Man Bespitzelt, Vervolgt, unterdrückt, Vorschreibt unter irgend ein Vorwand im Name der FREIHEIT u. MENSCHENRECHTE.

Durch Freiheit u. Menschenrechte verstehe ich am jeden fahl ganz was anderes und mit sicherheit nicht IP Bespizelung um mein internet verhalten speichern u. zu prüffen (könnte ja sein das ich mir auf kiddy bilder eine runter hole) und auch nicht bei einreise (in USA) das man mir sofort eine DNA speichelprobe abnimmt + Fingerabdrücke und auch noch ein strichkode S/W Bild macht wie bei ein Schwerstverbrecher und das nur für ein 3 wochen Urlaub (weil könnte ja sein das ich eine Boeing Miete anstat Mustang und es im Empire State Building Parke).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

esszett schrieb:


> "es ging Menschen schon wesentlich schlechter und sie fühlten sich gut dabei. Veringerter Wohlstand für sich ist also nicht das Problem"
> 
> aber das gras des nachbarn ist gruener... solange es nicht allen gleich geht, ist verringerter wohlstand sozialer zuendstoff...



Na dann ist Kommunismus ja die optimale Lösung 
(eigentlich wollte ich an der Stelle aber auf Punkt 2 überleiten  )



> "altruistisches Handeln ist dem Menschen möglich."
> 
> sicher? m.e. folgt der mensch einem direkten oder indirekten belohnungssystem...



Sicher. Beispiele in Reinform sind zwar sehr selten, aber vorhanden. Es sollte somit keine genetischen/unüberwindbaren Hindernisse geben, es fehlt "nur" an einer entsprechenden Sozialisation. (genau die will man aber ja ändern, wenn man ein grundlegend anderes Gesellschaftsmodell vorschlägt)




> "gerechtes Handeln sowieso"
> 
> was gerecht und ungerecht ist, wird durch soziale normen und/oder  gesetze bestimmt und daher wuerde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass der  mensch per se gerecht ist (ist es gerecht, einen moerder zu toeten?)...



Angemessene Strafen wäre ein anderes Thema und bei der Detailausarbeitung der Verhaltensregln gibt es persönliche Präferenzen, dass stimmt. Aber Grundregeln wie "niemand sollte jemand anderem zufügen, was er selbst nicht von anderen zugefügt haben möchte" finden sich in sämtlichen, z.T. auch sehr ursprünglichen Gesellschaftsformen weltweit.
Ich würde soweit gehen, dass es dem Naturzustand des Menschen entspricht, dass er anderen Mitgliedern seiner Sippe nicht wegnimmt, was diese dringender/genauso dringend brauchen, dass er ihre Lebensgrundlage nicht zerstört,...
Das Problem ist nur allen Überaffen klar zu machen, das die am anderen Ende der Welt zur gleichen globalen Sippe gehören.





Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, Kommunismus und Demokratie sind idealisierte utopische Staatsformen für eine perfekte Welt. In der Realität gabs bisher nur Diktaturen, sei es durch eine Partei oder durch eine einzelne Führunsperson + Staab.



Ich würde vorschlagen, den Begriff "Diktatur" etwas weniger inflationär zu verwenden. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von weiteren Staatsformen und alles, was nicht der perfekten demokratischen oder kommunistischen Gesellschaft entspricht, als "Diktatur" zu bezeichnen, ist nicht nur eine unangemessene Verallgemeinerung, sondern verharmlost auch einen Begriff, der eigentlich für eine der übelsten und gefährlichsten Strukturen geprägt wurde.





EinarN schrieb:


> Durch Freiheit u. Menschenrechte verstehe ich am jeden fahl ganz was anderes



Ich möchte daraufhinweisen, dass dies hier ein Thread zum Thema "Kommunismus" ist. Thema ist ausdrücklich nicht "EinarNs persönliche Erklärung/Interpretation der/von Menschrechte(n) und Freiheit".


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, den Begriff "Diktatur" etwas weniger inflationär zu verwenden. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von weiteren Staatsformen und alles, was nicht der perfekten demokratischen oder kommunistischen Gesellschaft entspricht, als "Diktatur" zu bezeichnen, ist nicht nur eine unangemessene Verallgemeinerung, *sondern verharmlost auch einen Begriff, der eigentlich für eine der übelsten und gefährlichsten Strukturen geprägt wurde.*


Findest du es harmlos, wenn die Weltwirtschaft mal eben von ein paar Mächtigen gegen die Wand gefahren wird und andere Mächtige es dann dem Volk auferlegen für den Schaden aufzukommen, ohne dass man in irgendeiner Form ein Mitspracherecht hätte? Oder dass Wahlversprechen keine 24h nach Bekanntgabe des Wahlergebnisses für nichtig erklärt werden?

Natürlich hast du recht, eine Diktatur ist im strengen Sinne ja definiert als illegitime Staatsform begründet ohne freie Wahlen irgendeiner Art.

Daher nenne ich es gern "Parteiendiktatur". Weil man ja erst wählt unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen und Versprechen, und danach erst nach Belieben regiert wird. Vielleicht wäre der Begriff konstitutionelle Parteienmonarchie angebrachter, hat ja was von gewählten Regenten und Hofnarren. Passt bei Westerwave vielleicht sogar ganz gut.


----------



## herethic (12. Juni 2010)

Im Stalinismus gibt es ein Einparteiensystem.Im Kommunismus allgemein nicht.
Einparteiensystem=Diktatur.


----------



## EinarN (12. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich möchte daraufhinweisen, dass dies hier ein Thread zum Thema "Kommunismus" ist.


Ist Bekant und geradedeswegen gibt es Vergleiche. Falls Vergleiche Verboten sind, bitte mitteilen 





> Thema ist ausdrücklich nicht "EinarNs persönliche Erklärung/Interpretation der/von Menschrechte(n) und Freiheit".


Thema NICHT. Mein posting jedoch schon und mein posting weist darauf hin ALLS BEISPIEL das auch eine Demokratie kann den umständen Entsprechend MUTIEREN in eine Art diktatur und nicht nur der Kommunismus, Auch wen in eine Demokratie MEHRPARTEIEN am zug sind und keine EINPARTEI.

@ thrian

Das Summieren mehreren Parteien durch Koalitionen = wie EINPARTEI.
Es kann auch eine EINPARTEI Regieren (Die Gewählte nach DEMOKRATISCHE REGELN) Ohne das es gleich Diktatur Bedeutet oder zur Diktatur kommt.

Eine Diktatur kommt grunsäzlich durch Manipulationen, Unterdrückungen, Gewalt, Erpressungen zur stande und hat mit der Anzahl der Parteien nichts zutun ob eine Existiert oder Mehere. durch eine Diktatorielle Manipulation der Masse kommt selbstverständlich immer die Partei am zug was zum Entsprechenden Diktator Gehört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2010)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Findest du es harmlos, wenn die Weltwirtschaft mal eben von ein paar Mächtigen gegen die Wand gefahren wird und andere Mächtige es dann dem Volk auferlegen für den Schaden aufzukommen, ohne dass man in irgendeiner Form ein Mitspracherecht hätte? Oder dass Wahlversprechen keine 24h nach Bekanntgabe des Wahlergebnisses für nichtig erklärt werden?



Harmlos finde ich das keineswegs. Aber genausowenig ist es diktatorisch.
Das erste wird gemeinhin "Kapitalismus" genannt, das zweite kannst du meinetwegen als "BILDatur" bezeichnen 
Aber es hat wenig mit einem z.B. Hitler zu tun, der ja eben genau das Gegenteil gemacht hat: Weltwirtschaft mächtig angekurbelt (in schrecklicher Weise zulasten anderer) und Wahlversprechen eingehalten (selbst die, von denen einige heute behaupten, dass sie nie geglaubt hätten, dass er sowas ernst meint). Auch Mussolini hat afaik nur bei seiner Behauptung, dass er Italien zum Ruhm führen würde, daneben gelegen. (was er aber selbst auch nicht mehr als nichtig erklärt hat, sondern erst die Alliierten. Und das auch nach mehr als 24h)



> Daher nenne ich es gern "Parteiendiktatur". Weil man ja erst wählt unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen und Versprechen, und danach erst nach Belieben regiert wird.



Den Begriff könnte man verwenden, ist aber imho leicht zu verwechseln mit der "Einparteiendiktatur" nach DDR-, UdSSR- oder VRC-Vorbild.
Außerdem sind deine Bedingungen gar nicht so stark gegeben, wie viele meinen. Z.B. die FDP hatte -soweit ichs seinerzeit gelesen habe- jede einzelne ihrer imho inakzeptablen Entscheidungen in ihrem Wahlprogramm stehen. Sie waren sogar alle als "die FDP wird" oder "die FDP setzt sich dafür ein" gekennzeichnet. Die sogenannten nicht erfüllten Wahlversprechen waren dagegen allesamt/größtenteils "die FDP ist der Meinung, dass ... sollte" oder "die FDP hält für richtig ..." - man beachte den Unterschied zwischen "machen wir" und "finden wir gut, soll aber wer anders hinbekommen". Nur bei Steuerleichterungen und die Gesundheitsreform läuft es klar gegen ihren Kurs - aber da ist dann auch wirklich die Union die Ursache, das lässt sich in einer Demokratie eben nicht ganz vermeiden. Versucht hat man es auf alle Fälle.



> Vielleicht wäre der Begriff konstitutionelle Parteienmonarchie angebrachter, hat ja was von gewählten Regenten und Hofnarren. Passt bei Westerwave vielleicht sogar ganz gut.



Monarchie hat eine Erbfolge 
Ich würde schlichtweg von "manipulierter Demokratie" oder "Demokratie mit Informationsdefiziten" sprechen (je nach dem, wieviel Planung man unterstellt. Imho braucht es gar keine langfristigen, bösen Absichten für dieses Ergebniss. Das grundlegende Verhalten der Bevölkerung reicht als alleiniger Antrieb vollkommen aus)




EinarN schrieb:


> Ist Bekant und geradedeswegen gibt es Vergleiche. Falls Vergleiche Verboten sind, bitte mitteilen Thema NICHT. Mein posting jedoch schon und mein posting weist darauf hin ALLS BEISPIEL das auch eine Demokratie kann den umständen Entsprechend MUTIEREN in eine Art diktatur und nicht nur der Kommunismus, Auch wen in eine Demokratie MEHRPARTEIEN am zug sind und keine EINPARTEI.



Dein Posting thematisiert ausdrücklich dein Verständniss der Menschenrechte. Dieses weist offensichtlich sehr stark von sämtlichen gängigen Erklärungen der Menschenrechte ab. Damit wird es als Diskussionsargument unbrauchbar - selbst dann, wenn "missachtet die Menschenrechte" die einzige Definitionsgrundlage für "Diktatur" wäre, was keineswegs der Fall ist. De facto ist es gar kein Kriterium in dieser Frage.

(auch sinnvoll so. Schließlich gibt es durchaus Diktaturen -z.B. Kuba-, in denen die Menschenrechte nach Definition der UN eher erfüllt werden, als in heutigen Monarchien -z.B. Saudi-Arabien- oder Demokratien -z.B. USA in der ersten Hälfte des 20.Jhd.- der Vergangenheit)


----------



## böser Wolf (13. Juni 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Das Summieren mehreren Parteien durch Koalitionen = wie EINPARTEI.
> Es kann auch eine EINPARTEI Regieren (Die Gewählte nach DEMOKRATISCHE REGELN) Ohne das es gleich Diktatur Bedeutet oder zur Diktatur kommt.
> 
> Eine Diktatur kommt grunsäzlich durch Manipulationen, Unterdrückungen, Gewalt, Erpressungen zur stande und hat mit der Anzahl der Parteien nichts zutun ob eine Existiert oder Mehere. durch eine Diktatorielle Manipulation der Masse kommt selbstverständlich immer die Partei am zug was zum Entsprechenden Diktator Gehört.



Wenn nur eine Partei existiert, mit absolutem Machtanspruch und immer Recht hat, ist doch die Entstehung einer Diktatur regelrecht vorprogrammiert. Üblicherweise setzen sich in der Politik ja nicht die Menschen mit den edelsten Zielen durch, sondern die gerissensten und intrigantesten. 
Die Angst vor einer Abwahl im Mehrparteiensystem führt glücklicherweise dazu, dass die Meinung der Bevölkerung berücksichtigt werden muss.
Lenin (der auch kein "Guter" war) hatte ja selbst ausdrücklich vor Stalin als seinem Nachfolger gewarnt - den Rest kennen wir. Mit Abwählen war da nichts mehr. Ein 1-Parteien-System bringt  immer irgenwann solche Menschen an die Macht.


----------



## Biosman (13. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich weiss gab es mal eine große Umfrage die ähnlich wie dies hier war:

1. Alle deine Nachbarn Verdienen 6000 Euro Monatlich du aber als einzieger 8000 Euro.
2. Alle deine Nachbarn Verdienen 12000 Euro Monatlich du aber als einzieger 10000 Euro.

Lustig war das ein Großteil (Trotz 2000 Euro Verlust gegenüber 2) die Teilnehmer 1 Gewählt haben.

D.h man möchte immer ÜBER den anderen stehen. Von daher ist der Kommunismus etwas was sie nie lange hält (was sich ja oft gezeigt hat) zumal der Staat selbst dadruch unmenschlich viele Schulden aufbaut.


----------



## schub97 (18. Juni 2010)

Der Kapitalismus hat die Chance auf Kommunismus zerstört.Die Grenzen zwischen "reich" und "arm" werden größer.Die Reichen werden weniger,aber reicher,die armen mehr und zu dem ärmer.Irgendwann endet das noch in einem Bürgerkrieg,zumindest wenn wir noch in der Antike oder dem Mittelalter wären. 

Lg schub97


----------



## Shi (18. Juni 2010)

Ja und das ist dann die sozialistische Revolution


----------



## Pagz (22. Juli 2010)

schub97 schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus hat die Chance auf Kommunismus zerstört.Die Grenzen zwischen "reich" und "arm" werden größer.Die Reichen werden weniger,aber reicher,die armen mehr und zu dem ärmer.Irgendwann endet das noch in einem Bürgerkrieg,zumindest wenn wir noch in der Antike oder dem Mittelalter wären.
> 
> Lg schub97


ich glaube nicht, dass der Kaptialismus die Chance auf den Kommunismus zerstört hat. Ich glaube das das Wesen des Menschens einfach nicht zusammenpasst mit der Idee des Kommunismus. DEswegen wird er auch nie funktionieren ohne davor einen neuen Menschen erschaffen zu haben.


----------



## schub97 (22. Juli 2010)

Der Kapitalismus bestimmt die Welt und hat die Chance auf völlige Gleichberechtigung und somit die Chance auf Kommunismus zerstört.Es gab auch nie Kommunismus(außer vllt bei den Steinzeitmenschen,aber die hatte keine Währung) und wird es nie geben.Was Menschen für Geld tun:

-töten Unschuldige oder ein reiches Familienmitglied
-zerstören Umwelt
-nutzen Menschen aus
-Menschen etwas von einer heilen Welt erzählen(Nur Politiker)
-Steuerhinterziehung/Unterschlagung.

MfG schub97

P.S.Deine Aussage ist eigentlich auch richtig,denn das Wesen des menschen ist auf reichtum und Macht aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich wurde das Konzept des Kommunismus aus einem noch wesentlich absoluteren Kapitalismus heraus entwickelt, als wir ihn heute haben - und die Transition wurde von vorneherein als gewalttätige Reaktion auf die Fehler letzterens postuliert.

In so fern ist ein Wechsel in den Kommunismus heutzutage nicht unwahrscheinlicher, als früher. Die Chancen für einen neuen Versuch steigen imho stetig. (dass dessen Erfolgschancen weiterhin bei 0 sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt  )


----------



## svppb (24. Juli 2010)

Kommunismus funktioniert schon bei 2 Menschen nicht mehr. Ausser in Einzelfällen. Und selbst da gibt es schon Probleme. Siehe Beziehungen und Ehescheidungen. Je größer die Gruppe desto schlechter, weil immer einer meint rumspinnen zu müssen.

Was haltet ihr von dem System. Jeder bekommt vom Staat eine gewisse Grundlage. Eine Grundlage mit der man "Leben kann" ohne etwas zu tun. Wer mehr möchte, muss arbeiten gehen oder sonst etwas dafür tun.


----------



## faibel (24. Juli 2010)

Ein solches System haben wir doch schon durch H4.

Man bekommt sein Geld und alles was man tun muss ist sich lustlos bei den von der Arge vorgeschlagenen Stellen bewerben/vorstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2010)

Zu HartzIV haben wir (mehr als) einen Thread, zum bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen könnt ihr gerne einen aufmachen. Hier ist das Offtopic.


----------



## svppb (25. Juli 2010)

So war das nicht gemeint. Das sollte dann so aussehen das jeder einen Grundbesitz und eine Grundlage bekommt. Jeder das gleiche. So eine Art Basis Kommunismus. Und dann kann man sich zusätzlich noch was erwirtschaften wenn man will. Die Basis bleibt aber bestehen. So eine Art Kommunismus mit Kapitalismus kombiniert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Juli 2010)

Nur wird das nicht funktionieren, wenn plötzlich geschätzte 50% der Steuerzahler auf einmal zu einer 20h Woche wechseln, weil sie mit dem Geld auskommen.

Wer zahlt dann bitte für das Grundeinkommen??


----------



## Nuklon (25. Juli 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Nur wird das nicht funktionieren, wenn plötzlich geschätzte 50% der Steuerzahler auf einmal zu einer 20h Woche wechseln, weil sie mit dem Geld auskommen.
> 
> Wer zahlt dann bitte für das Grundeinkommen??



Geldkreislauf? 

Wohin fließt das Einkommen? In die Unternehmen, die schütten es wieder aus oder zahlen höhere Gehälter, was wiederum mehr zum BGE beiträgt.

Nur die Sparquote ist ein Killer auf lange Sicht, weil der Staat dann die Gelder der Bürger als Kredit aufnehmen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint. Das sollte dann so aussehen das jeder einen Grundbesitz und eine Grundlage bekommt. Jeder das gleiche. So eine Art Basis Kommunismus. Und dann kann man sich zusätzlich noch was erwirtschaften wenn man will. Die Basis bleibt aber bestehen. So eine Art Kommunismus mit Kapitalismus kombiniert.



Jedem eine sichere Grundlage, darüber hinaus kann jeder machen, was er noch für nötig hält - genau das ist das Grundprinzip des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens.
Das Grundprinzip des Kommunismus besteht in einer Entkopplung des Tuns und des Besitzes, im Endstadium einer weitestgehenden Abschaffung des letzteren und der von Geld sowieso. Jeder soll von sich aus aktiv werden, um etwas für die Allgemeinheit (Kommune eben) zu tun, weil er weiß, dass das richtig ist. Im Gegenzug erhält jeder aus den so gemeinschaftlich geschaffenen Gütern, dass was er braucht bzw. (wenn die persönliche Einsicht weit genug gediehen ist, um externe Regelierung überflüssig zu machen) das, was er will.

Der Unterschied sollte ebenso einleuchtend sein, wie die unmögliche Kombination des letzteren mit kapitalisitischen Elementen. Ich wiederhole meine Aufforderung, für weitere Diskussionen über ersteres einen neuen Thread anzulegen. Aufgrund verschiedener politischer Vorstöße hat das Thema zu viel Brisanz und zu viel Umfang, als dass man es mal eben Offtopic durchdiskutieren könnte.


----------



## svppb (25. Juli 2010)

Ja stimmt eigentlich. OK um dann mal einen On-Topic Beitrag zu leisten. Mein Gedanke zu dem Thema: Kommunismus ist vom Grundgedanken her Genial. Wie Ureinwohner oder Buschmänner. Jeder zieht an einem Strang und holt sich so viel zum Leben wie er braucht. Nur damit das alles in einem Staat funktioniert müsste man wie in der Steinzeit leben. Vielleicht sogar Geld abschaffen. 

Je größer die Gruppe ist desto größer ist die Gefahr das einer aus der Reihe tanzt. Auch im Kommunismus gibt es Leute die oben und unten stehen. Deswegen entsteht darin meist eine obligatorische Diktatur. Der einzige der es anährend am besten hinbekommen hat war Fidel Castro mit seinem Cuba. Ich finde den Man Genial. Letztlich wird Kommunismus nie funktionieren. Nicht mit dem Wesen "Mensch"!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

Castro genial?

Imho hat er nur Glück gehabt, sprich: Die USA und eine Insel.

"Aus der Reihe tanzen" innerhalb des Kommunismus lässt sich nämlich noch mit relativ humanen Maßen unterdrücken (relativ, im Vergleich zu dem, was Mao, Stalin oder auch nur Honecker für die vorgesehen haben, die sich dem System entziehen wollten. Unterdrückung bleibts natürlich und ein Musterland für Menschenrechte ist Kuba sicherlich nicht. Neben Israel, den USA und dem US-abhängigen Mikronesien z.B. die einzige Nation, die seinerzeit gegen eine UN-Resolution gegen Folter gestiommt hat).
Wirklich problematisch sind die Grenzen zu Gesellschaftsformen, in denen nicht Selbstbeherrschung oder der Staat, sondern die restliche Bevölkerung den Ton angeben (aka freie Systeme) und in die einem diejenigen weglaufen, die sich dort in der oberen Hälfte platzieren könn(t)en.
Das (und der Umgang damit...) hat der DDR schon nach kurzer Zeit das Genick gebrochen und die UdSSR massiv eingeschränkt. In Kuba ist die Lösung keine Mauer und keine staatliche Kontrolle, sondern Atlantik und Karabik. Nichtmal den eingeschränkten Außenhandel bzw. die fehlende Importmöglichkeit für "Luxus"güter musste man seitens der Politik rechtfertigen, im Gegenteil: Man konnte seinen Kampf gegen das US-Embargo sogar noch zur Stärkung der eigenen Position verwerten.


----------



## Lartens (4. August 2010)

Theorie und Praxis. Der Mensch ist grundsätzlich ein Egoist. Wie soll da Kommunismus funktionieren.

Es wird immer Menschen geben, die besser sein wollen oder die mehr haben wollen, als die Breite Masse.
Sämtliche kommunistischen Staatsgebilde - mal als Projekt geshene- sind gescheitert oder im scheitern begriffen.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass der Kommunis fortschrittshemmend ist und mit den aktullen Ansätzen nicht zukunftsfähig sein wird...


----------



## windows (11. August 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> Der einzige der es anährend am besten hinbekommen hat war Fidel Castro mit seinem Cuba.


Ein Mann der während der während der Kubakriese über 150 Atomraketen auf Kuba stationiert hatte, die er nach öffentlicher Bekundung auch bereit wäre abzuschießen und für die fest vorgegebene Pläne existierten wann sie abgeschossen werden sollten. Genial?

Jemand der mit Atomraketen schießt ist verrückt, nicht genial.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2010)

"Atomraketen mit klarem Befehlen zum Abschuss in Grenznähe zum Feind" ist ein Merkmal, dass er mit mit vielen westeuropäischen Staatschefs aus der Zeit des kalten Krieges teilt. Kleiner Unterschied zu den meisten: Er hat nicht stationiert, sondern stationieren lassen, er hat auf diesen Machtfaktor auch wieder verzichtet, weil der Gegner(!) etwas dagegen hatte und dieser Gegener hatte sich diese Rolle sogar selbst ausgesucht (unmittelbar nach der Revolution wollte Castro die guten Beziehungen zwischen Kuba und USA aufrecht erhalten. Die wollten bekanntermaßen nicht, die UdSSR sprang in die Bresche).
Man vergleiche, wieviel Beachtung sowjetische Proteste gegen die PershingII bei NATO-Führern fanden...


----------



## Lexx (12. August 2010)

windows schrieb:


> über 150 Atomraketen auf Kuba stationiert hatte


ähm.. haben die nicht umgedreht und sind wieder retourgeschippert?


----------



## windows (14. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...





Lexx schrieb:


> ...


Meine Informationen stammen aus einer arte Doku über den Verteidigungsminister von Kennedy und Johnson (Robert McNamara) und zwei Dokus die auf dem ZDF oder Phoenix liefen.

MFG
windows


----------



## Lartens (19. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Atomraketen mit klarem Befehlen zum Abschuss in Grenznähe zum Feind" ist ein Merkmal, dass er mit mit vielen westeuropäischen Staatschefs aus der Zeit des kalten Krieges teilt. Kleiner Unterschied zu den meisten: Er hat nicht stationiert, sondern stationieren lassen, er hat auf diesen Machtfaktor auch wieder verzichtet, weil der Gegner(!) etwas dagegen hatte und dieser Gegener hatte sich diese Rolle sogar selbst ausgesucht (unmittelbar nach der Revolution wollte Castro die guten Beziehungen zwischen Kuba und USA aufrecht erhalten. Die wollten bekanntermaßen nicht, die UdSSR sprang in die Bresche).
> Man vergleiche, wieviel Beachtung sowjetische Proteste gegen die PershingII bei NATO-Führern fanden...



Das ist leider nur dne wenigsten bekannt. Die USA haben Kuba doch der UdSSR in die Arme getrieben. Aber NEIN unser Weltsheriff ist ja immer der reine weiße Ritter. Selbstlos bis zur Opferbereitschaft....

----------
Davon ab ohne die SUA gäb es Deutschland wie es kennen nicht

back2topic


----------



## Erzbaron (19. August 2010)

Ich brings kurz auf den Punkt, der Kommunismus kann nicht funktionieren, hat nie funktioniert und wird auch nie funktionieren ...

Warum ist das so? Ganz einfach ...

Der Mensch strebt von Natur aus nach Verbesserungen und das wird im Kommunismus bei der breiten Masse einfach "ausgeschaltet", man arbeitet also gegen menschliche Grundzüge ... außerdem ist der Mensch ein selbstdarsteller, man versucht immer besser zu sein als der Nachbar, der Kollege usw. ...

Außerdem funktioniert der Kommunismus ohne Planwirtschaft nicht, denn wenn die Menschen einen Marktkonformen Lohn für ihre Arbeit bekommen haben wir ja keinen Kommunismus mehr, denn so würden manche besser bezahlt werden als andere, sozusagen eine Ungleichheit in der Basis des Kommunismus ... Also muss der Staat regelmentierend eingreifen, der Staat diktiert die Produktion und die Löhne ... was aber auch nicht funktionieren kann ...

Mal ein Beispiel, wer von euch kauft am Wochenende mit einem Einkaufszettel ein? Und wem ist es noch nicht passiert das man doch mal das ein oder andere Teil und sei es noch so klein zusätzlich gekauft hat ...

Nun stellt euch vor, ihr müsstet am Jahresanfang eure Einkaufszettel für das ganze Jahr beim Staat abgeben damit dieser entsprechend die Produktion planen kann ... "Extras" sind dann nicht drin ... damit könnte man wahrscheinlich noch leben ... aber nun stellt euch weiter vor ihr habt im Dezember eure Bedarfslisten für das kommende Jahr abgegeben, nun wird eure Frau schwanger und bekommt im September das Kind, der zusätzliche Bedarf war nicht geplant, weder von euch noch vom Staat also wird der Plan verfehlt oder der Nachwuchs verhungert 

In einer klassischen Marktwirtschaft geht ihr einfach in den nächsten Laden und kauft was ihr braucht ... in einer Planwirtschaft kippt der gesamte Plan ...

Wir leben jetzt und heute in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft, das heisst der Staat greift kaum bis garnicht in den Markt ein, sichert aber seine Bürger gegen gewisse Risiken (Arbeitslosigkeit, Krankheit usw.) ab ... wir haben quasi die Vorteile der Planwirtschaft (soziale Sicherheit) mit den Vorteilen des freien Marktes kombiniert ... das mag nach Sozialkunde 5te Klasse klingen stimmt aber absolut ... jeder kann sich frei nach eignen Wünschen und Vorstellungen entfalten ...

Natürlich ist auch dieses System nicht perfekt, die "Unterschichten" und gerade deren Kinder werden zu sehr ausgegrenzt und benachteiligt aber wir sind alle nur Menschen und kein Gesellschaftssystem ist wirklich perfekt ... aber unseres ist für die breite Masse gut, aber der normale deutsche meckert halt für sein Leben gern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> Das ist leider nur dne wenigsten bekannt. Die USA haben Kuba doch der UdSSR in die Arme getrieben. Aber NEIN unser Weltsheriff ist ja immer der reine weiße Ritter. Selbstlos bis zur Opferbereitschaft....



Nunja - in der Zeit wurde auf beiden Seiten massive Propaganda betrieben und wie viele Leute arbeiten schon eine Vergangenheit auf, die ihnen klar erscheint?



> Davon ab ohne die SUA gäb es Deutschland wie es kennen nicht



In diesen Satz kannst du an Stelle von "Deutschland" einsetzen, die bedeutenste Macht des letzten Jahrhunderts hat nunmal auf quasi alles einen gewissen Einfluss ausgeübt 
(ob positiv oder negativ ist meist ein langes Thema...)




Erzbaron schrieb:


> Der Mensch strebt von Natur aus nach Verbesserungen und das wird im Kommunismus bei der breiten Masse einfach "ausgeschaltet", man arbeitet also gegen menschliche Grundzüge ...



Nö. Verbesserung gibt es im Kommunismus genauso, genaugenommen erlaubt sogar im Schnitt mehr Verbesserung.
Was entfällt ist die Verbesserung auf Kosten anderer - "auf Kosten anderer" ist aber etwas, was der Mensch überwinden kann. Genaugenommen ist es für Primaten inkl. Mensch sogar typisch, dass sie innerhalb ihrer Gruppe nicht/kaum Bereicherung zu Lasten anderer betreiben, wenn das die Gruppe als ganzes schädigt.
Die Schwierigkeit besteht nur darin, dass unsere "monkey sphere" kaum ins dreistellige reicht - wir aber idealerweise mit knapp 7 Milliarden eine Gruppe bilden müssten.



> Außerdem funktioniert der Kommunismus ohne Planwirtschaft nicht, denn wenn die Menschen einen Marktkonformen Lohn für ihre Arbeit bekommen haben wir ja keinen Kommunismus mehr, denn so würden manche besser bezahlt werden als andere, sozusagen eine Ungleichheit in der Basis des Kommunismus



Wieso?
Die Frage ist, nach was sich der Lohn berechnet. Wenn man den Lohn z.B. einfach nach Arbeitszeit auszahlt, wiederspricht das nicht dem Kommunismus. Ein Markt kann sehr wohl verwendet werden, Nachfrage und Angebot gibt es auch im Kommunismus. Der Unterschied liegt in der Motivation: Im Kapitalismus passt sich das Angebot an die Nachfrage an, weil Unternehmer die Kunden ausnehmen wollen.
In einem kommunistischem Markt müsste der Produzent seine Tätigkeit an die Nachfrage anpassen, weil das sinnvoll und Richtung für die Gemeinschaft ist.

Das der real existierende Sozialismus immer mit Planwirtschaft einherging, liegt nicht daran, dass das unverzichtbares Bestandteil des Konzeptes ist - sondern an der mangelnden Bereitschaft der Menschen, freiwillig mitzumachen und an der Bereitschaft der Politiker, dies mit Zwang zu kompensieren. Denn ein Kontrollstaat, der jedes einzelne Element überwachen und vorgeben möchte, der landet automatisch bei einer Planwirtschaft. (auch wenn er nicht kommunistisch ist. Ein Beispiel wäre z.B. Kriegsproduktion, die sich durchaus auch in kapitalistischen Ländern durch starke Kontrolle und klare Pläne auszeichnete)



> Wir leben jetzt und heute in einer sozialen Marktwirtschaft, das heisst der Staat greift kaum bis garnicht in den Markt ein, sichert aber seine Bürger gegen gewisse Risiken (Arbeitslosigkeit, Krankheit usw.) ab ... wir haben quasi die Vorteile der Planwirtschaft (soziale Sicherheit) mit den Vorteilen des freien Marktes kombiniert ... das mag nach Sozialkunde 5te Klasse klingen stimmt aber absolut ... jeder kann sich frei nach eignen Wünschen und Vorstellungen entfalten ...



Der Haken:
Wir haben die staatlichen Kosten eines staatlich-sozialen Systems mit den fehlenden staatlichen Einnahmen eines freien System kombiniert. Die Differenz kann man an der Schuldenuhr ablesen. Im Kapitalismus werden neue Werte am Markt generiert bzw. über diesen verteilt, in den marktfernen Sozialsystemen dagegen werden sie nur verbraucht. Ein Staat, der sich aus dem einen raushält kann nicht auf Dauer letzteres am Leben erhalten.


----------



## TheNik (28. August 2010)

Allein die Idee des Kommunismus beruht auf falschen Annahmen. 
Das System würde nur funktionieren, wenn alle Menschen komplett gleich sind, die gleichen Bedürfnisse und die gleichen Interessen haben. Außerdem kann ein kommunistisches System nach Lenin nur funktionieren, wenn der letzte Kapitalist im Gefängnis steckt oder ausgelöscht ist, und das ist bezeichnend für die Intoleranz des Systems wie ich finde.
Deswegen funktioniert die Idee, die im ersten Augenblick natürlich total toll scheint, einfach nicht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Allein die Idee des Kommunismus beruht auf falschen Annahmen.
> Das System würde nur funktionieren, wenn alle Menschen komplett gleich sind, die gleichen Bedürfnisse und die gleichen Interessen haben. Außerdem kann ein kommunistisches System nach Lenin nur funktionieren, wenn der letzte Kapitalist im Gefängnis steckt oder ausgelöscht ist, und das ist bezeichnend für die Intoleranz des Systems wie ich finde.
> Deswegen funktioniert die Idee, die im ersten Augenblick natürlich total toll scheint, einfach nicht.



Ditto. 

Die Idee des Kommunismus scheint auf totaler Kontrolle und Auschlöschung einer freiheitlichen Ordnung zu beruhen. 

Man hat es ja bisher in allen Kommunistischen und (dem Kommunismus mehr als nahen*) (National)-Sozialistischen Ländern gesehen. 

Der Feind -- sei es der Jude, der Kulag (reicher Bauer im Sowjetischen Russland), der Kaufmann oder andere "Parasiten" -- wird systematisch ausgelöscht, die Bevölkerung soweit unterdrückt bis sie an einer Abart des Stockholm Syndroms leidet und das eigenständige Denken fast zur Gänze verlernt. Sich -- wie es Kommunisten und (National)Sozialisten so fein ausdrücken -- zum Neuen Menschen "weiterentwickeln". 

Das ganze System ist eine Fantasterei und wer es fortführen will, nimmt in Kauf noch mehr Blut für eine falsche Wahrheit und erfundene Gerechtigkeit zu vergießen. 

*Siehe Ribbentrop-Molotow Pakt, Ausbildung der SS Soldaten durch  den NKWD und Hitler's eigene Gedanken über den Marxismus, nachzulesen in "Mein Kampf".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du Ideen anhand der Idee beurteilen und nicht anhand von offensichtlich (real existierender Sozialismus) oder sogar offiziell (Nationalsozialismus: Gezielte Verfolgung und Tötung von Kommunisten) nicht davon geprägten Verhätlnissen 

Das einzige klassische Feindbild, dass bekämpft wurde, ist Besitz, d.h. Industrielle und Großgrundbesitzer werden enteignet. Alles weitere hat wenig mit Kommunismus und viel mit Diktatur zu tun.


----------



## TheNik (12. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das einzige klassische Feindbild, dass bekämpft wurde, ist Besitz, d.h. Industrielle und Großgrundbesitzer werden enteignet. Alles weitere hat wenig mit Kommunismus und viel mit Diktatur zu tun.


Alles Interpretations- und Definitionssache. Nach Lenin geht es auch um Machtverhältnisse, nicht nur um das Materielle.

Trotzdem finde ich, es darf sich auch kein Mensch anmaßen, einen anderen zu enteignen. Dann kann man genauso die Praktiken von US-Geheimdiensten in diversen Foltergefängnissen wie (besseres Beispiel das Anzünden von "Bonzenwagen" legitimieren.
Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel. Und jegliche Gründe von Enteignungsaktionen von Selbstgerechten beruhen auf dem Egoismus des einzelnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

Wobei die Macht aber jedem in gleichem Maße zukommen soll - da unterscheidet sich der Kommunismus nicht von den idealen der westlichen Demokratie. Es ist zwar von einer "Diktatur des Proletariats" die Rede, aber de facto auch von einer Überführung der Mitglieder aller anderen Gesellschaftsschichten in das Proletariat, so dass es im (theoretischen, idealen, mit homo sapiens bis auf weiteres unmöglichen) Kommunismus keine Unterdrückung, geschweige den "des ganzen Volkes" oder gar Auslöschung von Bevölkerungsgruppen gibt.
Die Methoden der Machtausübung diverser "sozialistischer" Führer haben damit nichts zu tun.


Das Gleichsetzen von Teilenteignung Vermögender und schwerer Körperverletzung (ggf. mit Todesfolge) verbitte ich mir.
Enteignungen im Sinne des Kommunismus fallen auch nicht unter "der Zweck heiligt die Mittel". Das ist ganz offen die Durchsetzung einer gesellschaftlichen Ordnung, die sich in diesem Punkt grundsätzlich von der kapitalistischen Unterscheidet und in diesem Rahmen ein genauso "heiliges" Vorgehen, wie z.B. normale Polizeiaktivitäten oder -um bei größeren Umbrüchen zu bleiben- die Entnazifizierung nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg, zumindest dort, wo sie konsequent umgesetzt wurde.
Ob man diesen Unterschied bzw. den Wechsel auf ein neues Gesellschaftsmodell nun gut oder schlecht befindet, dass wäre dann der eigentliche Punkt.


----------



## TheNik (13. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei die Macht aber jedem in gleichem Maße zukommen soll - da unterscheidet sich der Kommunismus nicht von den idealen der westlichen Demokratie. Es ist zwar von einer "Diktatur des Proletariats" die Rede, aber de facto auch von einer Überführung der Mitglieder aller anderen Gesellschaftsschichten in das Proletariat, so dass es im (theoretischen, idealen, mit homo sapiens bis auf weiteres unmöglichen) Kommunismus keine Unterdrückung, geschweige den "des ganzen Volkes" oder gar Auslöschung von Bevölkerungsgruppen gibt.
> Die Methoden der Machtausübung diverser "sozialistischer" Führer haben damit nichts zu tun.


Das Problem ist, dass man eine Gesellschaft erstmal in diesen Zustand überführen muss. In den Zustand der völligen Gleichheit. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht anders durchzusetzen als mit Gewalt, denn Individualität und Menschlicher Egoismus und Gier und schlag mich tot was sonst noch sind von Grundauf nur in wenigen Teilen und nur für sehrsehr wenige Menschen vereinbar mit den Idealen des Kommunismus.

Eben für diese "Übergangszeit" würden die "Führer" der Bewegung das ganze System nur umdrehen, die Bourgeoisie entmachten und das Proletariat bevollmachten. Das ganze ist ziemlich paradox.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Gleichsetzen von Teilenteignung Vermögender und schwerer Körperverletzung (ggf. mit Todesfolge) verbitte ich mir.


Es ist kein Gleichsetzen, es soll zeigen, dass es meiner Meinung nach keine Legitimation dafür gibt, "vom Prinzip her" wie mit den genannten Beispielen, wobei das erste, das gebe ich zu, etwas danebengegriffen war. Es ging aber um das "Anmaßen" des Einzelnen bezogen auf Leben, Gesundheit und Eigentum des anderen.
Kein System ist perfekt, aber auch kein System kann sich anmaßen, die ultimative Gerechtigkeit für alle geltend definiert zu haben. Unser System maßt sich das genauso an, aber unser System lässt Freiraum und ist eine nach meiner Meinung gute Alternative zu jeglichen anarchischen Gedanken, die aus dem weiterdenken des "Anmaßens des Systems" resultieren.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Enteignungen im Sinne des Kommunismus fallen auch nicht unter "der Zweck heiligt die Mittel". Das ist ganz offen die Durchsetzung einer gesellschaftlichen Ordnung, die sich in diesem Punkt grundsätzlich von der kapitalistischen Unterscheidet und in diesem Rahmen ein genauso "heiliges" Vorgehen, wie z.B. normale Polizeiaktivitäten oder -um bei größeren Umbrüchen zu bleiben- die Entnazifizierung nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg, zumindest dort, wo sie konsequent umgesetzt wurde.
> Ob man diesen Unterschied bzw. den Wechsel auf ein neues Gesellschaftsmodell nun gut oder schlecht befindet, dass wäre dann der eigentliche Punkt.


Natürlich hat sich alles, was ich zur Enteignung geschrieben habe, auf meine eigene Meinung bezogen. Denn ich bin der Meinung, keiner sollte sich das anmaßen.


----------



## Lartens (13. September 2010)

hat nicht Fidel himself, erst kürzlich das Scheitern des Kommunismus " Model Kuba" gewissermaßen zugegeben?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du Ideen anhand der Idee beurteilen und nicht anhand von offensichtlich (real existierender Sozialismus) oder sogar offiziell (*Nationalsozialismus: Gezielte Verfolgung und Tötung von Kommunisten)* nicht davon geprägten Verhätlnissen
> 
> Das einzige klassische Feindbild, dass bekämpft wurde, ist Besitz, d.h. Industrielle und Großgrundbesitzer werden enteignet. Alles weitere hat wenig mit Kommunismus und viel mit Diktatur zu tun.



Erst vor wenigen Jahren gefundene Parteilisten sprechen zusehends gegen diese These. 

So wie es aussieht, fand zwischen der Kommunistischen Partei und der NSDAP eher ein reger Austausch statt.

Die Aufdeckung des Geheimprotokolls (Anlage 1 des Ribbentrop-Molotow Pakts) zwischen der Soviet Union und  dem 3. Reich trägt ebenfalls zu dieser Annahme bei.


----------



## TheNik (13. September 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> hat nicht Fidel himself, erst kürzlich das Scheitern des Kommunismus " Model Kuba" gewissermaßen zugegeben?


Wer will da auch heute schon leben?
Paradisische Verhältnisse aber Zustände wie vor 50 Jahren.


----------



## Lartens (14. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Wer will da auch heute schon leben?
> Paradisische Verhältnisse aber Zustände wie vor 50 Jahren.



In Kuba öffnet man sich langsam. Schau mal zu unseren östlichen Nachbarn, was sich dort in den letzten Jahren positives entwickelt hat!!


----------



## TheNik (14. September 2010)

Lartens schrieb:


> In Kuba öffnet man sich langsam. Schau mal zu unseren östlichen Nachbarn, was sich dort in den letzten Jahren positives entwickelt hat!!


Wird aber auch Zeit 
unsere östlichen Nachbarn haben sich weit entwickelt aber sind noch immer weit von uns entfernt. Einige Strukturen aus Sowjetzeiten sind dennoch erhalten geblieben..


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Wird aber auch Zeit
> unsere östlichen Nachbarn haben sich weit entwickelt aber sind noch immer weit von uns entfernt. *Einige Strukturen aus Sowjetzeiten sind dennoch erhalten geblieben.*.



Ja. Vorallem die diktatorische Führung (Putin) und der KGB Kern (ebenfalls Putin)


----------



## TheNik (14. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Ja. Vorallem die diktatorische Führung (Putin) und der KGB Kern (ebenfalls Putin)


der auch heute noch liberale und "sozialer" denkende und Menschenrechtler einsperren, foltern und (natürlich nur spekuliert von mir) auch gezielt töten lässt...


----------



## herethic (14. September 2010)

Haltet ihr das für realitisch?

Horst Koch - Aufklärung - Weltkommunismus

Es geht um die Liste am Ende des Artikels...also bis auf den ersten Punkt find ich es realistisch.


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2010)

Durchaus realistisch. Siehe hierzu auch: Digital Survivors - Communist Body Count


----------



## TheNik (14. September 2010)

alter wie viele das sind wenn man das zusammenrechnet. Ich will das nicht gleichsetzen mit dem Terror des Nationalsozialismus aber von den nackten Zahlen her siehts übel aus für die Commies.
Merkwürdig, dass man dieses Gedankengut grundsätzlich nicht als "faschistisch" abstempelt...


----------



## Poulton (14. September 2010)

Auch der Nationalsozialismus ist nur eine Spielart des Sozialismus/Kommunismus. Auch wenn man darüber hierzulande lieber fest die Augen verschliesst, ist man in dem Punkt in den USA schon bedeutend weiter.
YouTube - Glenn Beck - Hitler Was a Leftist (in Textform hier)
ansonsten: Vergangenheitsbewältigung am Ersten Mai: Sozialdemokrat Adolf Hitler - Josef Schüßlburner - eigentümlich frei


----------



## TheNik (14. September 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Auch der Nationalsozialismus ist nur eine Spielart des Sozialismus/Kommunismus. Auch wenn man darüber hierzulande lieber fest die Augen verschliesst, ist man in dem Punkt in den USA schon bedeutend weiter.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wLT0X5pT9E


Mit Sicherheit ist er das, aber nicht in der "kommerziellen" Art definiert nach Marx etc. Aber klar, ein Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat, ebenso durch Gleichmacherei geprägt


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit ist er das, aber nicht in der "kommerziellen" Art definiert nach Marx etc. Aber klar, ein Arbeiter- und Bauernstaat, ebenso durch Gleichmacherei geprägt



Naja. Marx hat es immerhin in "Mein Kampf" geschafft, also scheint er für Hitler eine Rolle gespielt zu haben. 

Aber stimmt schon. Irgendwie herrscht in dem Punkt in Deutschland eine absolute Verdummung. Im Geschichtsunterricht wird Hitler immer nur als "Rechter" dargestellt, obwohl er überhaupt nicht in das rechte Schema passt. Viele andere Aspekte fallen im Geschichtsunterricht sogar ganz unter den Tisch. So wird oft nur von den Grausamkeiten innerhalb Deutschlands und der gleichgestellten Nationen geredet. Nicht aber, was selbst noch außerhalb Europas insbesondere der jüdischen Bevölkerung angetan wurde. 

Auch "lustig": Als ich noch in der 9. Klasse war und wir das Thema WWII behandelt haben, waren gerade japanische Austauschschüler zu Besuch. Die mussten dann doch tatsächlich den Raum verlassen, weil das japanische Schulsystem selbst heute versucht die japanischen Kriegsverbrechen auszublenden. Soviel zur japanischen Ehre.

EDIT: Eigentlich eine rechte Ironie, dass Kommunisten seit Marx angeblich gegen die Religion ("Das Opium des Volkes") kämpfen. Letztlich ist Kommunismus doch nichts anderes als eine verschrobene Religion. Jedes kommunistische System ging letztlich auf einen Führerkult zurück.


----------



## TheNik (15. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Naja. Marx hat es immerhin in "Mein Kampf" geschafft, also scheint er für Hitler eine Rolle gespielt zu haben.
> 
> Aber stimmt schon. Irgendwie herrscht in dem Punkt in Deutschland eine absolute Verdummung. Im Geschichtsunterricht wird Hitler immer nur als "Rechter" dargestellt, obwohl er überhaupt nicht in das rechte Schema passt. Viele andere Aspekte fallen im Geschichtsunterricht sogar ganz unter den Tisch. So wird oft nur von den Grausamkeiten innerhalb Deutschlands und der gleichgestellten Nationen geredet. Nicht aber, was selbst noch außerhalb Europas insbesondere der jüdischen Bevölkerung angetan wurde.


"Rechts und Links" das stammt noch aus Zeiten von nach 1848, damals waren die rechten die Konservativen, die pro König von Preußen eingestellt waren. Links waren die Liberalen und Nationalen, die für eine gesamtdeutsche Lösung waren und das ganze etwas "sozialer", aber zB das Wahlrecht noch immer nach Einkommen staffeln wollten. Die wollten natürlich auch eine Art "Demokratie"
Dann gab es noch weiter links die Sozialisten, von denen aber nicht viele in der ersten Nationalversammlung vertreten waren. 
"Rechts" bedeutet eigentlich konservativ und patriotisch.
Somit wäre der Ursprungsbedeutung nach Hitler praktisch überall und nirgendwo einzuordnen. Nur Liberal war er bestimmt nicht.
Er war nationalistisch, bei den Veränderungen die er durchgerungen hat weder konservativ noch tolerant/liberal, er war (was zumindest die "Deutschen" angeht) sozialistisch. 
Was er auch noch war, aber das bezieht sich nicht auf die politische Richtung, er war, wie es so schön heißt, "faschistisch" (obwohl ich das angesichts der Grausamkeiten seiner Politik noch untertrieben finde). "Faschistisch" ist auch nirgendwo richtig festgelegt definiert.
Ich würde es definieren als hochgradig intolerant, andere Meinungen nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise akzeptierend, einem anderen Menschen (sei es mit Gewalt oder mit polemischen Parolen) seine Meinung aufzudrängen, weil der "Faschist" nur zwei Meinungen kennt: die eigene und die falsche.
bytheway: Ich habe keine Ahnung, was im "Mein Kampf" steht, und ich möchte es auch nicht wissen  Das Buch ist nicht ohne Grund verboten..



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> EDIT: Eigentlich eine rechte Ironie, dass Kommunisten seit Marx angeblich gegen die Religion ("Das Opium des Volkes") kämpfen. Letztlich ist Kommunismus doch nichts anderes als eine verschrobene Religion. Jedes kommunistische System ging letztlich auf einen Führerkult zurück.


Klar, das ließe sich so interpretieren. Ein weiteres Paradox am Kommunismus.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. September 2010)

Ist ja ´ne illustre Runde hier. 



TheNik schrieb:


> ............ "Faschistisch" ist auch nirgendwo richtig festgelegt definiert.
> Ich würde es definieren als *hochgradig intolerant, andere Meinungen nicht in irgendeiner Art und Weise akzeptierend, einem anderen Menschen (sei es mit Gewalt oder mit polemischen Parolen) seine Meinung aufzudrängen, weil der "Faschist" nur zwei Meinungen kennt: die eigene und die falsche.*



Naja, wenigstens zu etwas Selbstkritik ist man fähig... 
Mal weiter so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Wird aber auch Zeit
> unsere östlichen Nachbarn haben sich weit entwickelt aber sind noch immer weit von uns entfernt.



Die Frage ist, in welcher Richtung sie sich "weiter"entwickelt haben...
Sicher: Es gibt im Schnitt etwas mehr Demokratie, aber einige Staaten haben in dieser Hinsicht eher Rückschritte gemacht (was von dem Ausgangspunkt eine Leistung ist), die Sozialsysteme liegen durchgängig am Boden und selbst für die Leute, die sie nicht brauchen, sind die Lebensstandards im Schnitt gesunken. Die heimische Wirtschaft ist des öfteren zusammengebrochen. Verbessert haben sich die Bedingungen nur für einige sehr wenige - und für ausländische Firmen.

In sofern stellt sich die Frage, aus wessen Sicht es für Kuba "Zeit wird", sich zu öffnen - vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass Kuba seinen Einwohnern die ganze Zeit über deutlich bessere Bedingungen bot, als die UdSSR und vor allem auch als ettliche andere mittelamerikanische Länder.



thrian schrieb:


> Haltet ihr das für realitisch?
> 
> Horst Koch - Aufklärung - Weltkommunismus
> 
> Es geht um die Liste am Ende des Artikels...also bis auf den ersten Punkt find ich es realistisch.



Ich halte die Beschreibungen für 100% unrealistisch, denn da ist mehrfach die Rede vom "Kommunismus". Nur in der Theorie existierende Konzepte bringen aber niemanden um.
Wenn man sie durch "sozialistische Diktaturen" ersetzt, gewinnt die Liste schon ein bißchen - aber ich wäre auch ohne die klar voreingenomme Bezeichnung jeder Auflistung dieser Art gegenüber kritisch, die keine Bandbreite angibt. Denn derartige Zahlen sind schlichtweg miserabel dokumentiert und bislang kaum erforscht, wer da behauptet, eine absolute Angabe machen zu können, der verfolgt i.d.R. nicht das Ziel, zu informieren.
Soweit ich das einschätzen kann (kann ich nur schlecht), bewegen sich die Zahlen im oberen Bereich dessen, was diverse Quellen für möglich halten, z.T. darüber.



17&4 schrieb:


> Auch der Nationalsozialismus ist nur eine Spielart des Sozialismus/Kommunismus. Auch wenn man darüber hierzulande lieber fest die Augen verschliesst, ist man in dem Punkt in den USA schon bedeutend weiter.
> YouTube - Glenn Beck - Hitler Was a Leftist (in Textform hier)



 OMG


----------



## TheNik (15. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens zu etwas Selbstkritik ist man fähig...
> Mal weiter so.


Oh wow, seine Meinung kundzutun ist schon faschistisch. Was für eine selbstgerechte Welt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich halte die Beschreibungen für 100% unrealistisch, denn da ist mehrfach die Rede vom "Kommunismus". Nur in der Theorie existierende Konzepte bringen aber niemanden um.
> Wenn man sie durch "sozialistische Diktaturen" ersetzt, gewinnt die Liste schon ein bißchen - aber ich wäre auch ohne die klar voreingenomme Bezeichnung jeder Auflistung dieser Art gegenüber kritisch, die keine Bandbreite angibt. Denn derartige Zahlen sind schlichtweg miserabel dokumentiert und bislang kaum erforscht, wer da behauptet, eine absolute Angabe machen zu können, der verfolgt i.d.R. nicht das Ziel, zu informieren.


Es ist natürlich in dem Bericht falsch formuliert. Es sind sich "Kommunismus" in real anmaßende Diktaturen / Systeme gewesen. Es waren Versuche, den Kommunismus zu realisieren. Für diese "Versuche" und die "Selbstgerechtheit von einzelnen" mussten leider etliche Menschen sterben.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Oh wow, seine Meinung kundzutun ist schon faschistisch...




Nö. Du hast das doch sehr treffend beschrieben. Mach das doch jetzt nicht wieder kaputt ...
Ich finde deine Meinung dazu super.


----------



## TheNik (16. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Nö. Du hast das doch sehr treffend beschrieben.


Klar, jeder hier ist ein Faschist, du bist einer, weil du deiner Meinung nach meine Definition gutfindest. Jeder der eine Meinung hat ist ein Faschist.

Ist es Sinn einer Diskussion, einem anderen seine Meinung mit polemischen Mitteln aufzudrängen?
Da besteht meiner Meinung nach ein Unterschied. Was du meinst ist lediglich deine demnach auch faschistische Interpretation meiner Aussage


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> ........


 
Das bekommst du nicht wieder hin. 

Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn man den Spiegel vorgehalten bekommt, du hättest aber einfach damit leben können, statt jetzt den eigenen Müll relativieren zu wollen...
Weiter will ich dein Eigentor gar nicht kommentieren.


----------



## TheNik (18. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn man den Spiegel vorgehalten bekommt, du hättest aber einfach damit leben können, statt jetzt den eigenen Müll relativieren zu wollen...
> Weiter will ich dein Eigentor gar nicht kommentieren.


Du hast mir doch mein Eigentor gebaut allein durch deine Interpretation meiner Aussagen, insofern ist es ein Scheineigentor deinerseits, das sich selbstverständlich meiner Interpretation deiner Aussage nach auch auf dich bezieht.


----------



## Shi (22. September 2010)

*AW: [Wahl September 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nenn mir bitte mal einen demokratischen Kommunismus.



Rätekommunismus ? Wikipedia


----------



## AMDFan2005 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [Wahl September 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl*



Shi schrieb:


> Rätekommunismus ? Wikipedia



Es gab in der Geschichte ganze 4 Versuche den Rätekommunismus (auch links Libertarianismus oder Kommunitarismus genannt) umzusetzen und alle 4 sind auf ihre ganz eigene Art gescheitert. 

Während die Pariser Kommune und die Bayrische Räterepublik über Meinungsverschiedenheiten und dadurch entstehendes Blutvergiessen in den eigenen Reihen zu Grunde ging, endete der 3. Versuch eines demokratischen Kommunismus (Allendes Chile) damit, dass Menschen enteignet wurden, die Wirtschaft zu Grunde ging und die Fleissigen ausgebeutet wurden, um die "Armen" zu ernähren. Das ganze wäre damals zu einem zweiten Kuba geworden, hätten nicht Pinochet und die Militärjunta eingegriffen. 

Dann gab es noch das syndikalistische Spanien, was ähnliche Ziele hatte und ebenfalls blutig scheiterte. 

Wie würde es in deiner Räterepublik ablaufen? Dürfte ich als Kapitalist mein Eigentum behalten, Gewinnorientiert wirtschaften und hätte das alleinige Eigentumsrecht an den Produktionsmitteln? Oder würde es bei dir typisch kommunistisch laufen? E. g. ich würde um mein Eigentum beraubt (insofern nützt mir die Demokratie dann auch nichts, wenn sie nur dazu dient andere darüber abstimmen zu lassen, wie sie mit meinem Eigentum verfahren) und hätte (logischerweise, da die Mehrheit im Land dann ja aus Kommunisten besteht und diese handeln können, wie sie wollen) ein kaum effektives Wahlrecht? 

Das ist das Hauptproblem, was ich mit dem Kommunismus habe. Sie misachten die einfachen Weisheiten des Lebens: 

"Eigentumsrecht ist und war schon immer unverwindbar mit Zivilisation verbunden."

"Die Reichen sind diejenigen, die das Geld machen. Deswegen sollte man sie gut behandeln, damit sie mehr Geld machen." 

"Wenn du Menschen dafür bezahlst nicht zu arbeiten und sie besteuerst wenn sie arbeiten, brauchst du dich nicht über Arbeitslosigkeit zu wundern."

"Der Ruf nach materieller Gleichheit kann nur von einem totallitären Regime  erhört werden."

und mein Favorit:
_
"Jene, die Freiheit aufgeben_, um eine vorübergehende Sicherheit zu erwerben, verdienen weder Freiheit noch Sicherheit.“


----------



## TheNik (23. September 2010)

Unser Philosophiekurs ist zu der Erkenntnis gelangt: 
Keine Freiheit durch Gleichheit. Das einzige, wo Gleichheit herrschen darf, ist vor dem Gesetz. Untereinander müssen Menschen individuell handeln dürfen, sich nach dem Föderalismusprinzip gegenseitig "befruchten", sodass sich die gesamte somit freie Gesellschaft in ständiger Bewegung befindet. Einen Idealzustand kann man nicht erreichen, da jeder seine eigene Auffassung von Idealen hat.
Und das widerspricht dem System des Kommunismus in sogutwie allen Punken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2010)

Eigentlich wiederspricht nur die Sache mit "Gleichheit ausschließlich vor dem Gesetz". Chancenungleichheit, ungleiche Behandlung von Leistung, ungleicher Zugang zu Errungenschaften der Gesellschaft und ungleiche Möglichkeiten, an ihrer Gestaltung zu partizipieren sind mit Kommunismus natürlich nicht zu vereinbaren.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. September 2010)

Ich finde nicht unbedingt, dass sich das widerspricht. Wenn man diese Möglichkeiten von Gesetz her regelt, ergibt sich kein Widerspruch. Allerdings müssten diese Regelungen dann Verfassungsrang und staatstragenden Charakter haben.

Dies wäre jedoch (oder eigentlich gerade) in einem kommunistischen Staatsgefüge möglich und insofern ist mMn die Schlußfolgerung des Philokurses nicht sinnführend.


----------



## TheNik (24. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht unbedingt, dass sich das widerspricht. Wenn man diese Möglichkeiten von Gesetz her regelt, ergibt sich kein Widerspruch. Allerdings müssten diese Regelungen dann Verfassungsrang und staatstragenden Charakter haben.
> 
> Dies wäre jedoch (oder eigentlich gerade) in einem kommunistischen Staatsgefüge möglich und insofern ist mMn die Schlußfolgerung des Philokurses nicht sinnführend.


Das Gesetz soll nur den Rahmen bieten, innerhalb dessen man sich frei entfalten kann. Natürlich wäre das mit dem Kommunismus zumindest nach Marx vereinbar, allerdings ließe der Rahmen wesentlich weniger Freiheiten. Und um die Freiheit geht es doch in der von uns besprochenen Grundfrage.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Das Gesetz soll nur den Rahmen bieten, innerhalb dessen man sich frei entfalten kann. *Natürlich wäre das mit dem Kommunismus zumindest nach Marx vereinbar*, allerdings ließe der Rahmen wesentlich weniger Freiheiten. Und um die Freiheit geht es doch in der von uns besprochenen Grundfrage.



Das kommt aber auch darauf an, wie man Marx interpretiert bzw. welche Seiten von ihm man kennt. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat sich Marx auch nie von der Pariser Kommune (der weltweit ersten kommunistischen Diktatur) distanziert bzw. bewertete er diese sogar recht positiv. Die Pariser Kommune an sich war nicht gerade ein Meisterwerk an Freiheit. Eher ein europäisches Jonestown. 

IMHO muss man innerhalb des linken Spektrums sowieso etwas tiefer buddeln, um die wahre Ideologie hinter den "Rock Stars" der linken Szene zu finden.
Oft werden geschichtliche Fakten ja sehr stark verfälscht, was man auch schon am Kult sieht, der Che Guevara umrankt. 

Nur nach dem zu gehen, was im Kapital oder dem Kommunistischen Manifest anzufinden ist, halte ich für falsch. Vielmehr sollte man das ganze rational mit den offenliegenden Korrespondenz Schriften zwischen Karl Marx und Engels abgleichen. Und ob sich dann noch ein so Gesetzliebendes Bild ergibt, muss sich letztlich zeigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Das Gesetz soll nur den Rahmen bieten, innerhalb dessen man sich frei entfalten kann. Natürlich wäre das mit dem Kommunismus zumindest nach Marx vereinbar, allerdings ließe der Rahmen wesentlich weniger Freiheiten. Und um die Freiheit geht es doch in der von uns besprochenen Grundfrage.



Die einzige Freiheit, die der Grundgedanke* des Kommunismus verbieten würde, ist die Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer.


*: Imho sollte man das Konzept nicht sklavisch am Vorbild einiger Personen festmachen, sondern an den Zielvorstellungen/der Utopie der perfekten kommunistischen Gesellschaft. Die Zwischenstufen, die auf dem Weg dahin durchlaufen werden sollen/sollten stehen in ihren Auswirkungen z.T. im klaren Wiederspruch zum Ziel, führten in der Praxis bekanntermaßen immer wieder zur Perversion des Grundgedankes in Form sozialistischer Diktaturen und vor allem:
Sie hängen von der jeweiligen Ausgangssituation ab. D.h. sie sind über ein Jahrhundert später eh nicht mehr anwendbar. (zeichnen sich aber auch in ihrer ursprünglichen Umgebung durch eine problematische Ignoranz gegenüber der Motivation ihrer Mitmenschen aus.)

Die Frage nach kommunistischen Ansätzen/Wegen zum Kommunismus ist imho zu komplex und unterscheidet sich in ihren Problemen zu stark von der Zielvorstellung, als das man beide in einer Frage abhandeln könnte oder sollte.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (24. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Die einzige Freiheit, die der Grundgedanke* des Kommunismus verbieten würde, ist die Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer.*
> 
> 
> *: Imho sollte man das Konzept nicht sklavisch am Vorbild einiger Personen festmachen, sondern an den Zielvorstellungen/der Utopie der perfekten kommunistischen Gesellschaft. Die Zwischenstufen, die auf dem Weg dahin durchlaufen werden sollen/sollten stehen in ihren Auswirkungen z.T. im klaren Wiederspruch zum Ziel, führten in der Praxis bekanntermaßen immer wieder zur Perversion des Grundgedankes in Form sozialistischer Diktaturen und vor allem:
> ...



Hohle Phrase die nur dazu benutzt wird Menschen an ihrem eigenen Glück zu hindern und eine Diktatur zu errichten. 

Die Phrase wurde von gefühlten 100 Diktatoren niedergedroschen und ergab nie einen wirklichen Sinn. 

Wenn es nur darum ginge, würde auch nichts gegen bezahlte Arbeit in privaten Konzernen sprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2010)

Es wäre der Diskussion zuträglich, wenn du meine Aussagen nicht einfach als "hohl" und "sinnlos" bezeichnen und mit Diktatoren assoizieren, sondern stattdessen inhaltlich darauf eingehen würdest.

Mit deiner letzten Zeile hast du aber recht: Solange es ausschließlich darum gehen würde und mit alle anderen Bedingungen so hinbiegt, wie man will, ist das mit jedem einzelnen Gesellschafts/Wirtschaftsmodell erreichbar, einschließlich der Vielzahl von Modellen, die bezahlte Arbeit und private Konzerne kennen.
Aber was trägt das zur Diskussion bei?

Falls du irgend was zum alten Thema Kommunismus vs. Kapitalismus beitragen wolltest, solltest du das nochmal gründlich durchdenken.


----------



## TheNik (24. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzige Freiheit, die der Grundgedanke* des Kommunismus verbieten würde, ist die Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer.


Nein, der Kommunismus würde mir persönlich jegliches Recht absprechen, mit dem, was ich erarbeitet habe, was ich mir verdient habe, zu tun was im Rahmen der Freiheiten möglich ist. Und eben diese Freiheiten wären beim Kommunismus derart minimal. Und weiter gedacht, bräche jeglicher Fortschritt zusammen, denn man braucht den Wettbewerb. Nur so können sich Qualitätsprodukte etablieren, nur so gibt es freie Auswahl an neuesten technischen Möglichkeiten. Alles das ist anzufangen mit dem menschlichen Egoismus.
Aber nein, der Kommunismus beruht ja auch auf dem Prinzip des Egoismus, nämlich des Prinzips des Neides, Null Akzeptanz dafür, dass es Menschen besser gehen kann. Die beiden Plakate der Linkspartei sprechen Bände: "Reichtum für alle" und "Reichtum besteuern". Ich weiß schon, natürlich, Ideal des Kommunismus und blabla und mit Linkspartei doch nicht vergleichbar und was jetzt kommt. Dass er im Ideal nicht funktioniert, soweit waren wir ja schon. Die Menschen sind einfach zu egoistisch, von Natur aus. Der Kommunismus hat vielleicht die Idee, diese Veranlagung durch Erziehung verkümmern zu lassen (was auch seine Nachteile hätte). Nur - der Wechsel in diesen Zustand wird nie vollbracht werden können.
Es gab viele Versuche und diese haben bisher viele Millionen Menschen das Leben gekostet.

Und der Kommunismus maßt sich an, das perfekte System zu sein, das gerechteste. Soweit ich weiß hat jeder das Recht, Gerechtigkeit und perfekt selbst zu definieren, aber gerade das wäre, selbst wenn der Kommunismus installiert wäre, die größte Gefahr für ihn. Und dann ist er mit Demokratie nichtmehr zusammenzuhalten, dann werden erneut Menschen untedrückt oder er wird einfach mittels einer demokratischen Wahl abgeschafft.

Das einzige, was bleibt, ist es, diese Veranlagung (Egoismus) gesund zu nutzen. Ungesund wird es, wenn die Gier über jegliche Moral siegt, so kommt es zu Ausbeutung, Schikane, Sklaverei etc. => die Gefahren des unkontrollierten Liberalismus {Es gibt auf der Welt leider keine Instanz, die soetwas wirklich zügeln könnte}
Da sind wir noch lange nicht am perfekten System angelangt.



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das kommt aber auch darauf an, wie man Marx interpretiert bzw. welche Seiten von ihm man kennt.


Klar, ich will das auch garnicht gutheißen, das was auch nicht als meine Meinung dargestellt, wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich den Konjunktiv benutzt, wenn nicht, werde ich das sofort ändern.
Es bezieht sich nur auf diesen einen Punkt, aber das hast du widerlegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Nein, der Kommunismus würde mir persönlich jegliches Recht absprechen, mit dem, was ich erarbeitet habe, was ich mir verdient habe, zu tun was im Rahmen der Freiheiten möglich ist.



Meines Erachtens nach täte er das nicht - der Kommunismus lehnt Privateigentum an den Produktionsmitteln ab, aber nicht Privateigentum und dessen Verwendung nach eigenem Gutdünken als solches.
Eine Investion des Privateigentums in Produktionsmittel ist aber auch gar nicht nötig, da derartige Investitionen bei Bedarf aus dem Gesellschaftseigentum getätigt werden. Im Grunde genommen ist er damit auch gar nicht möglich, denn ohne Bedarf kann ja auch nicht mehr von "Produktionsmittel" gesprochen werden 

Aber vielleicht verstehe ich auch einfach nicht, welche Freiheiten du denn gerne ausnutzen würdest. Kannst du etwas präziser/beispielhafter werden?



> Und eben diese Freiheiten wären beim Kommunismus derart minimal.



Again: Beispiele. Der reine Kommunismus kennt per se eigentlich kaum Freiheiten. Verglichen mit den materiellen Limitierungen, die im Kapitalismus zwangsläufig entstehen, sollte er den Handlungsspielraum der meisten Menschen sogar deutlich erweitern.



> Und weiter gedacht, bräche jeglicher Fortschritt zusammen, denn man braucht den Wettbewerb. Nur so können sich Qualitätsprodukte etablieren, nur so gibt es freie Auswahl an neuesten technischen Möglichkeiten. Alles das ist anzufangen mit dem menschlichen Egoismus.



Damit wären wir bei  "warum kann Kommunismus nicht funktionieren, wenn die Menschen ihn nicht wollen - was sie nicht tun?" Die Antwort darauf ist trivial und wurde hier mehrfach gegeben. Man kann aber wegen seinen eigenen Fehlern kein System verurteilen.
Im übrigen steht dieser Absatz gegen deine obige Ausführung zu Freiheiten:
Du kritisiert den Kommunismus dafür, dass er die Menschen nicht zum Wettbewerb zwingt und nicht vorsieht, dass sie sich aus Egoismus gegenseitig unterdrücken.




> Und der Kommunismus maßt sich an, das perfekte System zu sein, das gerechteste. Soweit ich weiß hat jeder das Recht, Gerechtigkeit und perfekt selbst zu definieren, aber gerade das wäre, selbst wenn der Kommunismus installiert wäre, die größte Gefahr für ihn.



Ein theoretisches Konstrukt maßt sich gar nicht an - wenn dann tun es seine Verfechter. Und in der Behauptung "unser System ist das Beste,..., den Menschen geht es ganz toll,..." unterscheiden Kommunisten nicht im geringsten von Kapitalisten, Monarchisten, Faschisten, *chooseyourself*-isten.



> Das einzige, was bleibt, ist es, diese Veranlagung (Egoismus) gesund zu nutzen.



Was ohne Unterdrückung unmöglich ist. Genaugenommen wäre mir kein System bekannt, dass ohne vollständige Unterdrückung die durch egoistisches Verhalten verursachten Schäden verhindern kann oder konnte. Vollständige Unterdrückung ihrerseits ist aber ebenfalls schadhaft.
Der einzige Ausweg ist die Überwindung des Egoismuses in jedem einzelnen und dann ist man quasi beim Kommunismus bzw. er stellte die effizienteste und zweit freiheitlichste Form dar, diese Individuen zu einer Gesellschaft zu formen. (noch freier, aber arg ineffizient wäre die Anarchie - sofern man da von Gesellschaft sprechen möchte)

Ob/das der Ausgangspunkt utopisch ist, ist eine Frage/ein Problem, die/das jeder mit sich abklären muss.


----------



## TheNik (24. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht verstehe ich auch einfach nicht, welche Freiheiten du denn gerne ausnutzen würdest. Kannst du etwas präziser/beispielhafter werden?


Ich bin mir sicher, es ist auch in deinem Interesse, dass du dir deine Meinung selber bilden, sie ausdrücken und, solange es dich selber betrifft, verfechten darfst. In einem System, dass nur davon leben kann, dass alle mitmachen, dass sich alle an die Vorgaben halten, die für ein derartig perfekt scheinendes Leben nötig sind, denn die Gleichheit, die der Kommunismus von grundauf fordert, sorgt für Unterdrückung des einzelnen mit einer anderen Meinung durch die "perfekte Masse", dies muss nichtmal staatlich geschehen sondern würde meiner Meinung nach allein durch dieses "Drillen" der Gesellschaft entstehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Again: Beispiele. Der reine Kommunismus kennt per se eigentlich kaum Freiheiten. Verglichen mit den materiellen Limitierungen, die im Kapitalismus zwangsläufig entstehen, sollte er den Handlungsspielraum der meisten Menschen sogar deutlich erweitern



Handlungsspielraum in welchem Sinne? Mir geht es erstmal um den kritischen Standpunkt, ich denke mir, dass man in einem kommunistischen System nicht mit Kritikern, mit Querdenkern umgehen könnte, denn diese perfekt für jeden Menschen geplanten Strukturen würden davon stark attackiert werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit wären wir bei  "warum kann Kommunismus nicht funktionieren, wenn die Menschen ihn nicht wollen - was sie nicht tun?" Die Antwort darauf ist trivial und wurde hier mehrfach gegeben.



Alles klar, Chef.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man kann aber wegen seinen eigenen Fehlern kein System verurteilen.



Welches wären denn meine Fehler? Dürfte ich in einem kommunistischen System nicht zu meinen Fehlern stehen sondern müsste mich anpassen? Ich verurteile dieses System gerade, weil es keine Fehler zulässt, keine Fehler, die nicht in die Ideologie passen und eben auch keine Fehler, die das menschliche Individuum definieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kritisiert den Kommunismus dafür, dass er die Menschen nicht zum Wettbewerb zwingt und nicht vorsieht, dass sie sich aus Egoismus gegenseitig unterdrücken.



Ich kritisiere den Kommunismus dafür, dass er eben keinen Wettbewerb zulässt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein theoretisches Konstrukt maßt sich gar nicht an - wenn dann tun es seine Verfechter.



Sorry, aber wenn ich vom Kommunismus rede, denke ich nicht nur an das theoretische Konstrukt, ich denke weiter, ich denke an die Geschichte, ich denke an die Resultate von der Durchsetzung verschiedener Grundstrukturen des Kommunismus.
Ich finde es nicht richtig, also meiner Meinung nach, dass unser System, wie es jetzt besteht, mit allen Macken und Narben und Flicken, immer nur mit der kommunistischen Grundkonstruktion verglichen wird. Denn auch das System der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft hat ein Ideal.
(Die freie Marktwirtschaft hat auch eines, aber das vertritt meine Meinung nicht. Siehe Werte- und Moralverfall unten)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in der Behauptung "unser System ist das Beste,..., den Menschen geht es ganz toll,..." unterscheiden Kommunisten nicht im geringsten von Kapitalisten, Monarchisten, Faschisten, *chooseyourself*-isten.



Verzeihung, aber habe ich das nie behauptet. Unser System ist nicht ideal und es ist nicht das Beste, aber ich persönlich finde es besser als den Kommunismus. Aber ich habe dazu auch schon im letzten Beitrag was gesagt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ohne Unterdrückung unmöglich ist.



Wieso sollte das gesunde Nutzen des Egoismus unmöglich sein?
Wieviel bezahlst du für ein Telefonat seit der Privatisierung der Telekom, dass es dich zusätzlich keine Steuergelder mehr kostet?
Wieso versuchen gerade massenhaft Firmen den Umschwung auf erneuerbare Energien?
Wieso tüfteln die Entwickler in den unterschiedlichsten Laboren der Welt an neuen effizienteren, hitzebeständigeren, recyclebareren Stoffen, nach Autodesign mit bestem Fußgängerschutz und wieso versuchen Intel und AMD sich dauernd zu übertrumpfen indem sie in rasender Geschwindigkeit neue Möglichkeiten erforschen??
Ganz einfach: Es gibt Konkurrenz. Und man will Gewinn machen.
Aber es gibt sicher auch Schattenseiten, die ich nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen will:
Wieso hat sich bei Foxcon in China mittlerweile der dreizehnte (oder noch mehr) Arbeiter, der zur 24h-Schicht mit einem Hungerlohn bezahlt wurde, vom Dach gestürzt?
Wieso hat Nestlé versucht in Afrika den Müttern unter die Nase zu reiben, Muttermilch mache krank, damit diese von dem wenigen Geld welches sie besitzen von nun an nurnoch Nestlé Alete kaufen sollen?
Wieso verlagern immer mehr Firmen Fabriken u.ä. ins Ausland, weil es dort billigere Arbeitskräfte gibt?
Und auf eben das gibt es genau die selbe Antwort wie auf die oberen Fragen. Und das meine ich mit der Gier, die kein Ende nimmt. Mit der nichtmehr vorhandenen Moral, mit dem Werteverfall, mit Karrieregeilen Frauen, die, wenn sie überhaupt Kinder bekommen, diese nur verwalten und für Erziehung schlichtweg keine Zeit mehr haben,...
Das - der Egoismus - ist sowohl Quelle für Wohlstand und Freude als auch Ursache für Unterdrückung usw. Und den muss man zügeln. Nicht vollends kontrollieren, aber zügeln. 

Und hier - da stimme ich mit dem Kommunismus überein - muss man in der Erziehung ansetzen. Sind die Eltern Arschlöcher, werden es die Kinder auch.
Man muss lernen, was wichtig ist, dass nicht alles in einem Geld/Goldwert aufzuwiegen ist...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob/das der Ausgangspunkt utopisch ist, ist eine Frage/ein Problem, die/das jeder mit sich abklären muss.


Eben, und das kann man diskutieren, aber niemandem vorschreiben.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (25. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es wäre der Diskussion zuträglich, wenn du meine Aussagen nicht einfach als "hohl" und "sinnlos" bezeichnen und mit Diktatoren assoizieren, sondern stattdessen inhaltlich darauf eingehen würdest.
> 
> Mit deiner letzten Zeile hast du aber recht: Solange es ausschließlich darum gehen würde und mit alle anderen Bedingungen so hinbiegt, wie man will, ist das mit jedem einzelnen Gesellschafts/Wirtschaftsmodell erreichbar, einschließlich der Vielzahl von Modellen, die bezahlte Arbeit und private Konzerne kennen.
> Aber was trägt das zur Diskussion bei?
> ...



Mir ging es garnicht darum deine Aussagen als hohl und sinnlos abzutun. Nur ist die Phrase an sich hohl, ganz egal von wem sie kommt. Dadurch dass ich früher desöfteren mit Kommunisten diskutiert habe*, kenne ich diese Einstellung inzwischen in und auswendig. 
Ich kann sie bloss einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Letztlich wird im Kapitalismus niemand ausgeraubt, ausgenutzt oder gar manipuliert. Jedenfalls ist dies -- verglichen mit anderen System -- keinesfalls der normale Alltag (vorallem Corporatismus und Feudalismus sind dafür ja eher bekannt). 

Meiner Meinung nach der absolute Vorteil des Kapitalismus ist ja gerade, dass der Unternehmer (also jener der die Güter auch bezahlt und managed) Besitzer der passiven Produktionsmittel ist. Im Kommunismus hat jeder (bzw. vermutet man es so. Oft ist dies natürlich nicht der Fall) Anteil an den Produktionsmitteln und der Arbeitskraft jedens, während in vielen Monarchien der Monarch jener war, der Besitzansprüche geltend machte. 

Beides IMHO nicht gerade eine perfekte Situation, die eher einen Diebstahl gleich kommt, denn eines ernsthaften Wirtschaftsmodels. 

*Zeitweise war ich sogar selbst einer. Aber das war in meinen jungen, naiven Tagen, als ich die DDR und das 3. Reich beide für sozial ganz zuträglich gehalten habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, es ist auch in deinem Interesse, dass du dir deine Meinung selber bilden, sie ausdrücken und, solange es dich selber betrifft, verfechten darfst. In einem System, dass nur davon leben kann, dass alle mitmachen, dass sich alle an die Vorgaben halten, die für ein derartig perfekt scheinendes Leben nötig sind, denn die Gleichheit, die der Kommunismus von grundauf fordert, sorgt für Unterdrückung des einzelnen mit einer anderen Meinung durch die "perfekte Masse", dies muss nichtmal staatlich geschehen sondern würde meiner Meinung nach allein durch dieses "Drillen" der Gesellschaft entstehen.
> 
> Handlungsspielraum in welchem Sinne? Mir geht es erstmal um den kritischen Standpunkt, ich denke mir, dass man in einem kommunistischen System nicht mit Kritikern, mit Querdenkern umgehen könnte, denn diese perfekt für jeden Menschen geplanten Strukturen würden davon stark attackiert werden.



Eine perfekte Struktur muss auch erstmal entwickelt werden - und unter sich ggf. Wandelnden Bedingungen (z.B. technischer Fortschritt) wären unterschiedliche Strukturen perfekt. Auszudiskutieren, welche das sind, erfordert die Auseinandersetzung von Querdenkern. Auch individuelle Lebensstile (solange sie nicht zu lasten anderer gehen) sind legitime Ansätze für unterschiedliche Strukturen.
Das einzige, worin jedes System einen Anspruch auf Absolutheit erhebt, sind die Grundwerte. Zwischen diesen und dem alltäglichen Leben liegt aber bekanntermaßen eine ganze Kette von Interpretationen und auch wenn der Grundgedanke des Kommunismus vorsieht, dass in Fragen, die die ganze Gesellschaft betreffen, ein optimaler Konsens gefunden wird/werden muss, steht nirgendwo geschrieben, wann und wie das der Fall ist. Die Grundannahme des sich irrenden Menschen bleibt schließlich bestehen.

Was es natürlich nicht geben würde/darf, sind die Individueen, die ihre potentiell für die Gesellschaft schädlichen Ansichten einfach mal ausprobieren, weil sie selbst das Geld dazu haben. Z.B. Atomkraftwerke wären nicht zu errichten, bevor nicht klar ist, wie die Gemeinschaft hinterher mit dem Atommüll fertig wird. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein derartiges Projekt ohne die Möglichkeit, privat Reichtümer deutlich über dem Niveau aller anzuhäufen, gar nicht zu realisieren wären, d.h. im Kommunismus eh von der Gemeinschaft herbeigeführt werden müssten. Aber mir ist gerade kein kleines Beispiel eingefallen  )



> Welches wären denn meine Fehler?



Egoismus, streben nach persönlicher Bereicherung auch/ausdrücklich auf Kosten anderer. Das ist ganz klar ein Fehler, der in (fast) allen Menschen zu finden ist - aber man kann sich imho nicht hinstellen und sagen "wir sind zu egoistisch für den Kommunismus, deswegen ist der Kommunismus schlecht/fehlerhaft".



> Dürfte ich in einem kommunistischen System nicht zu meinen Fehlern stehen sondern müsste mich anpassen? Ich verurteile dieses System gerade, weil es keine Fehler zulässt, keine Fehler, die nicht in die Ideologie passen



Kein System sieht Fehler vor. In gewissem Maße ist jedes System fehlertollerant oder es benötigt Systeme außerhalb des Systems, die es vor Fehlern schützen.
Klassischer Marktkapitalismus kann z.B. auch nur solange funktionieren, wie es staatliche Institutionen gibt, die sich um Kriminelle kümmern - d.h. um Leute, die gegen die Grundsätze des Systems verstoßen.



> und eben auch keine Fehler, die das menschliche Individuum definieren.



Ich halte nichts von Definitionen des menschen, die seine Fehler als unabänderlich und hervorhebenswert darstellen. Der Mensch ist nachweislich in der Lage, sein gesamtes Handeln bewusst zu kontrollieren. Das gibt ihm die Möglichkeit, jegliches Verhalten zu unterbinden - wenn er denn will und sich nicht bequemer Weise darüber definiert.



> Ich kritisiere den Kommunismus dafür, dass er eben keinen Wettbewerb zulässt.



Ein Zwang zum Wettbewerb ist aber auch nicht freier, als ein Verbot von Wettbewerb. In beiden Fällen bleibt dem Individuum keine Wahlfreiheit.
Das Verbot von Wettbwerb hat noch den leichten Vorteil, dass die weiteren Einschränkungen, die ein Indiviuum im Rahmen des Wettbewerbs auf andere ausübt/auszuüben versucht, entfallen.



> Sorry, aber wenn ich vom Kommunismus rede, denke ich nicht nur an das theoretische Konstrukt, ich denke weiter, ich denke an die Geschichte, ich denke an die Resultate von der Durchsetzung verschiedener Grundstrukturen des Kommunismus.
> Ich finde es nicht richtig, also meiner Meinung nach, dass unser System, wie es jetzt besteht, mit allen Macken und Narben und Flicken, immer nur mit der kommunistischen Grundkonstruktion verglichen wird. Denn auch das System der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft hat ein Ideal.
> (Die freie Marktwirtschaft hat auch eines, aber das vertritt meine Meinung nicht. Siehe Werte- und Moralverfall unten)



Das Problem beim Ideal der sogenannten "sozialen Marktwirtschaft" ist, dass diese kein in sich geschlossenes System darstellt. Sie ist ein hybrid aus Sozialismus und Marktwirtschaft, wobei es einen kontinuirlichen Interpretationsspielraum gibt, wie stark den letzterer erstere beschränken darf. Damit ist sie als Diskussionsgrundlage leider immer ein bißchen wachsweich bzw. man kann sich nur an einzelnen Beispielen, wie sie denn aussehen könnte, orientieren.
Prinzipiell lässt sich nur sagen, dass sie alles andere als frei ist. Denn wärend z.B. im Kommunismus die sozialen Elemente aus der Orientierung des Individuums auf die Gesellschaft resultieren (d.h. abgesehen von der Pflicht, sich nicht assozial zu verhalten, gibt es keine konkreten Grenzen - alles resultiert aus der eigenen Vernunft), geht die soziale Marktwirtschaft ausdrücklich davon aus, dass die Individuen sich nach den Gesetzen eines Marktes verhalten, dann aber in vielfältigster Weise reglementiert werden müssen, damit daraus etwas "soziales" entsteht.




> Verzeihung, aber habe ich das nie behauptet. Unser System ist nicht ideal und es ist nicht das Beste, aber ich persönlich finde es besser als den Kommunismus. Aber ich habe dazu auch schon im letzten Beitrag was gesagt.



"das beste" 
Meine Aussage bezog sich aber auch nur auf konsequente Verfechter eines Systems. Abgesehen von konservativen Überlegungen nach dem Schema "unser jetziger Zustand ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber alles andere könnte leicht noch schlechter ausgehen" gibt es eigentlich nur die Philosophie "ich weiß was, dass ist viel besser" und ein gnostisches "keine Ahnung, was man machen soll". Letztere sind gar kein -isten, alle anderen haben eine Idealvorstellung und nennen diese "die beste" 



> Wieso sollte das gesunde Nutzen des Egoismus unmöglich sein?
> Wieviel bezahlst du für ein Telefonat seit der Privatisierung der Telekom, dass es dich zusätzlich keine Steuergelder mehr kostet?
> Wieso versuchen gerade massenhaft Firmen den Umschwung auf erneuerbare Energien?
> Wieso tüfteln die Entwickler in den unterschiedlichsten Laboren der Welt an neuen effizienteren, hitzebeständigeren, recyclebareren Stoffen, nach Autodesign mit bestem Fußgängerschutz und wieso versuchen Intel und AMD sich dauernd zu übertrumpfen indem sie in rasender Geschwindigkeit neue Möglichkeiten erforschen??
> ...



Entweder wirst du ihn vollends kontrollieren müssen oder du wirst mit negativen Auswirkungen leben müssen.
Um deine positiven Beispiele aufzugreifen:
- Wieviele Leute hat die Telekom entlassen? Deren Lebensunterhalt wird jetzt über Steuergelder bezahlt, aber man hat nichtmal die Möglichkeit, "weniger zu telefonieren". Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen weniger Arbeitslosen und deutlich weniger Telefonvertretern und weniger Gesprächsgebühren hätte - ich wüsste, was ich wähle.
- mir wären kaum Firmen bekannt, die einen Umschwung auf erneuerbare Energien versuchen. Ein paar wenige versuchen staatliche Förderung abzugreifen, aber unterm Strich ist auch da die staatliche Vorsehung, die der gesellschaft nützt und die Kosten der Umsetzung via Egoismus sind hoch
- Entwicklung in Konkurrenz verursacht enorme Effizienzverluste, weil Dinge doppelt und dreifach entwickelt werden
- Die Entwicklungen stehen zudem anschließend nur einem geringen Teil der Menschheit zur Verfügung
- Intel und AMD haben sich jahrelang in Sachen Verlustleistung übertrumpft und Nvidia und AMD machen damit weiter. Der reale Nutzen für die Gesellschaft erschließt sich mir schon lange nicht mehr. Abgesehen davon, dass die Produkte zu großen Teilen für Unterhaltung eingesetzt werden und darüber zunehmend negative Folgen auf die Gesellschaft haben (siehe Thread zur Jugend von heute), führt der Leistungszuwachs auch in diesem Punkt zu keinem Fortschritt, wenn ich das Durchschnittsalter meiner Lieblingsspiele betrachte. Sinnvoll wäre eine langsame Entwicklung effizienterer Technologien in Zusammenarbeit gewesen. Das hätte der Gesellschaft viel Entwicklungsaufwand gespart, enorme Produktionskosten, große Mengen Energie und abgesehen von einem etwas höheren Optimierungsaufwand bei den Programmierern (again: Arbeitskraft steht eigentlich mehr als genug zur Verfügung) hätte es wenig Nachteile gehabt. (wissenschaftliche Berechnungen. Aber das ist dann wieder ein Punkt, in dem verringerte Effizienz und deswegen größerer Aufwand gesamtgesellschaftlich gar keinen Unterschied machen würde, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig Aufwand bislang betrieben wird)



> Und hier - da stimme ich mit dem Kommunismus überein - muss man in der Erziehung ansetzen. Sind die Eltern Arschlöcher, werden es die Kinder auch.
> Man muss lernen, was wichtig ist, dass nicht alles in einem Geld/Goldwert aufzuwiegen ist...



Aber genau letzteres ist das Grundkonzept des Kapitalismus (daher der Name) und es ist das zusammen mit "Arschloch sein" das Grundkonzept einer Marktwirtschaft. Ziel des Systems ist, dass jeder mit allen ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln versucht, das Maximum (ausgedrückt in $$$) für sich herauzuholen.
Dieses extrem primitive Verhaltensschema ist ja auch der Grund, warum der Kapitalismus trotz hochgradig egoistischer Individuen in seiner Reinform ohne externe Kontrollelemente auskommen soll (bzw. warum die soziale Marktwirtschaft dann derer extrem viele benötigt): Das kann gar nicht schief gehen - bzw. wenn jemand sich nach den Maßstäben des Sytems verhält, wird er nach den Regeln des Systems selbst vernichtet werden. (nicht umsonst konnte sich Darwin von Smith&co inspierieren lassen. Das Prinzip des freien Marktes ist so alt, wie das Leben das selbst.)



> Eben, und das kann man diskutieren, aber niemandem vorschreiben.



Und genau deswegen heißt das hier nicht "Vorschreibforum" 




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Mir ging es garnicht darum deine Aussagen als hohl und sinnlos abzutun. Nur ist die Phrase an sich hohl, ganz egal von wem sie kommt. Dadurch dass ich früher desöfteren mit Kommunisten diskutiert habe*, kenne ich diese Einstellung inzwischen in und auswendig.
> Ich kann sie bloss einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Letztlich wird im Kapitalismus niemand ausgeraubt, ausgenutzt oder gar manipuliert. Jedenfalls ist dies -- verglichen mit anderen System -- keinesfalls der normale Alltag (vorallem Corporatismus und Feudalismus sind dafür ja eher bekannt).



Ob diese Aussage stimmt, hängt z.T. von der Definition ab der Begriffe ab. In einer Diskussion über Systeme darf diese zumindest nicht nach den Maßstäben eines Systems erfolgen und imho wird jemand, der für einen vergleichbaren Arbeitsaufwand deutlich weniger Gegenleistung erhält, als jemand anders (insbesondere als derjenige an seiner Stelle erhalten würde/wollte, der jetzt von seiner Arbeit profitiert), ausgebeutet. Imho ist es auch Diebstahl, wenn jemandem ohne dessen Einverständniss Dinge genommen werden, auf die er unter der Prämisse der Menschrechte/Gleichberechtigung einen Anspruch hätte. (hier seien insbesondere künftige Generationen und ihre gleichberechtigten Ansprüche auf Rohstoffe oder eine intakte Umwelt genannt)
Und manipuliert wird in unserer modernen Medienwelt so ziemlich jeder.
(Fanator hat da gerade etwas im Bananenrepublikthread gepostet, dem ich zwar nicht jeder Silbe zustimmen würde, von dem aber jede einzelne Silbe für sich ein Wiederspruch zu deiner Aussage wäre)


Unabhängig davon macht die "Phrase", dass es im Kommunismus keine Freiheitsbeschränkung gäbe, außer das Verbot der Bereicherung auf Kosten anderer, keinerlei Aussage über den Kapitalismus. Deine Ausführungen rechtfertigen die Behauptung "hohl" somit in keinster Weise. Um genau zu sein:
Man könnte sie im Rahmen dieser Diskussion als "sinnlos" bezeichnen


----------



## TheNik (25. September 2010)

mir wird das jetzt zu lang mit dem Zitieren 

Also, dass die Soziale Marktwirtschaft ein Hybrid ist, ist mir klar, doch halte ich sie noch immer für wesentlich fairer als sowohl reinen Sozialismus bzw reinen Kapitalismus/Liberalismus. 
Es muss ein Kompromiss gefunden werden, etwas zwischen 50:50 und 20:80, so würde ich das Ideal definieren.
Trotzdem kurz zur Grundidee des Liberalismus nach wie du schon gesagt hast Adam Smith:
Der Markt reguliert sich selbst. Der Verbraucher/Konsument entscheidet darüber, was er kauft. Somit sollte theoretisch, solange es eine denkende Gesellschaft (!) gibt, die auch verfolgt, wie gewisse Produkte hergestellt werden, welche Opfer die Arbeiter für den Profit ihres Arbeitgebers bringen etc, der Konsument auch sehen, dass er eine Marke, die jetzt beispielsweise sich verhalten hat wie Nestlé, durch Nichtkaufen straft, und somit der Konzern weniger Gewinn einfährt.

Leider ersetzt dieses erneute Streben nach Kapital nicht die wirkliche Moral, nach der jeder handeln sollte. Man kann sie aber auch eben nicht allgemein definieren, man muss einen Rahmen schaffen, keinen Denk- sondern einen Handlungsrahmen.
Desweiteren entwickelte sich der Verbraucher vom "Aufpasser" zum "NurnochkonsumentscheißegalwoherunddurchwievieleTodesopfer".
==> Also Quatsch, was der Smith da erzählt hat (obwohl ich nicht glaube, dass diese Probleme zu Zeiten von Smith schon existierten, da gab es eine viel stärkere Binnenwirtschaft)

Es gibt innovative Firmen, zum Beispiel die Sonnengeld Gruppe, die viel geforscht und investiert hat, um Photovoltaik-anlagen, die vor 10 Jahren noch hochgradig ineffizient waren, effizienter machen. Ich denke nicht, dass eine Gruppe von Forschern den Anreiz hätte, sich darum zu kümmern, wenn sie nicht vom Arbeitgeber einiges an Geld dafür bekämen. Mit "Rettung der Menschheit vor zu viel CO2" könnte man mit Sicherheit nichtmal 10% dieser Forscher dazu bewegen, sich Tage in Laboren um die Ohren zu schlagen.

Einschränkungen des Wettbewerbs (könntest du bitte etwas genauer werden) wiegen meiner Meinung nach die Einschränkungen in einem kommunistischen System auf, es sind nämlich nur die Handlungseinschränkungen, nicht die Meinungseinschränkungen (mglw habe ich dich sonst auch falsch verstanden!?).

Ein Zitat will ich doch einbringen:



> konservativen Überlegungen nach dem Schema "unser jetziger Zustand ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber alles andere könnte leicht noch schlechter ausgehen



Sehr schön und vereinfacht dargestellt. Definiert meine Meinung ziemlich, ja.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2010)

Dann bist du eben kein "-ist" (bestenfalls Realist) 
Imho kann man aber auch von dieser kritischen und berechtigten Position aus einen Blick auf die Systeme in ihrer Reinstform werfen, ihre Vor- und Nachteile bewerten und gucken, was nötig wäre, um (möglichst) nur die Vorteile zu erreichen. Daraus resultiert dann eine Entwicklungsrichtung, um die sich die Gesellschaft bemühen sollte.
Im Falle von Kommunismus bedeutet das: Eine freie, gerechte Gesellschaft wäre möglich, wenn die Leute müssen ein Bewußtsein für das Gemeinwohl entwickeln und das über den Egoismus stellen. Schwer zu schaffen, aber imho ein lohnenswertes Ziel, bei dem es auch nicht schadet, wenn man ohne finalen Erfolg daraufhin arbeitet
Im Falle von Sozialismus heißt das: Eine gerechte Gesellschaft wäre möglich, aber nur frei, wenn der Staat zufällig das vorgibt, was alle wollen. Unwahrscheinlich/für 80 Millionen Individuen unmöglich, imho kein Ziel, um das man sich bemühen sollte
Im Falle von Kapitalismus heißt das: Eine formell freie, aber in hohem Maße ungerechte und damit für die Mehrheit einengende Gesellschaft. Imho eine Richtung, von der man sich möglichst distanzieren sollte
Im Falle von sozialer Marktwirtschaft heißt das: Ein System mit einem Grundmaß an Gerechtigkeit, die aber durch eine Einschränkung von Freiheit erkauft wird. Zudem ineffizient, da zur Erzeugung letzterer ein vollständiges Parallelsystem neben der Marktwirtschaft aufrechterhalten werden muss. Mit dem Mensch, wie er ist, scheinbar eines der besten praktikablen Systeme - imho sollte man sich aber fragen, wieviel potential es noch hat / wieviel Energie man hineininvestieren sollte, die dann nicht mehr für das erreichen tiefgreifender Veränderungen zur Verfügung stellt.
2 Beispiele für diese Einschränkungen, wie wir sie haben (und damit komm ich zu deiner Frage):
- Arbeitsschutz, die massiv die Freiheiten von Arbeitgebern einschränken, um alzu negative Auswirkungen der reinen Marktwirtschaft/des Egoismusses auf die Arbeitnehmer zu verhindern
- Umweltschutz (naja - haben tun wir da nicht viel), der den Egoismus aller Einschränkt, um die Benachteiligung künftiger Generationen zu verhindern.
2 Beispiele für Einschränkungen, die wir nicht haben und die für enorme Ungerechtigkeiten sorgen:
- globale Standards, die verhindern, dass der Egoismus von Großunternehmen nationale Gesetzeslücken, insbesondere in der dritten Auswelt, zur eigenen Bereicherung und zu z.T. extremen Nachteil der dortigen Bevölkerung ausnutzt
- Regeln, die es verbieten, seine eigene Lebensqualität zu Lasten künftiger Generationen (die sich nicht wehren können), aufzubessern. (Beispiel: Staatsverschuldung, im jetzt relativ günstiger Atomstrom)


Zum allgemeinen Ansatz des mündigen, bewussten Verbrauchers zwei Schlüsselargumente:
- Auch wenn die Leute auch meiner Meinung nach viel mehr machen könnten, als sie tun (das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich hier z.B. soviel Umweltinformationen verbreite), gibt es Grennzen. Die Menschheit ist viel zu groß, der technische Fortschritt viel zu schnell, die Strukturen viel zu vernetzt und vor allem die Natur viel zu komplex, als der einzelne die Auswirkungen seines Konsums vollständig oder auch nur zum Großteil erfassen und verstehen könnte, selbst wenn er wollte. Der Markt kennt auch keine Mechanismen, die ihm dies wirkungsvoll abnehmen könnten. (Zertifizierungssysteme z.B. scheitern regelmäßig daran, dass sie selbst den Spielregeln des Marktes unterworfen sind und deswegen oft ihre eigenen Ansprüche verfehlen - in für den Verbraucher selten nachvollziehbarer Weise)
Wenn die Handelnden vor Ort nicht aus Eigenmotivation das richtige tun (-> Vernunft, Kommunismus), dann hilft nur staatlicher Zwang. (Wobei dieser im Rahmen einer mediendominierten Demokratie aber selbst wieder dem Markt unterliegen kann - und tut...)
- Im Kapitalismus ist Geld alles und das gilt auch in der sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Dies schließt Macht ein: Wer viel Geld hat, kann dieses nutzen, um mehr Geld zu verdienen, er kann es nutzen, um Rahmenbedingungen seinen Vorstellungen anzupassen - nicht selten wird es nicht einmal nutzen müssen, weil Leute, die von ihm profitieren möchten, sich von ganz allein nach seiner Nase richten. Daraus ergibt sich zwangsläufig ein zudem sich selbstverstärkendes Ungleichgewicht zwischen der Masse an keinen Konsumenten und einigen wenigen, meist als Unternehmer auftretenden Personen. Selbst wenn der einzelne Verbraucher mündig wäre, hätte er keine Chance, den Unternehmer zu regulieren/beeinflussen. Der etablierte Produzent kann sogar sehr leicht verhindern, dass einzelne Verbraucher ihrerseits zu Produzenten und damit Konkurrenten werden. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist hier der Zusammenschluss von Konsumenten zu großen Gruppen. Zum einen sind aber auch das wieder Strukturen außerhalb des Marktes, die Zwänge ausüben und die Freiheit des Marktes einschränken wollen, zum anderen ist "groß" hier relativ zur Größe des Produzenten zu sehen. Die Größe, die ein Zusammenschluss von Menschen erreichen kann, ist aber begrenzt und mitlerweile gibt es Großkonzerne, bei denen sehr fraglich ist, ob die von ihnen abhängigen Verbraucher überhaupt technisch in der Lage wären, ihren Willen durchzusetzen (sofern sie denn überhaupt einmal einen entwickeln würden). Ein Beispiel ist z.B. Microsoft: Obwohl die Gegner zu den am besten vernetzten der Menschheit gehören, sind sie seit Jahrzehnten nicht in der Lage, als geschlossene Einheit aufzutreten und erreichen dadurch keine Macht/Größe, mit der sie Einfluss ausüben könnten.
(ironischerweise kommt die größte Konkurrenz von Apple und Google, die ihrerseits noch weniger unter der Kontrolle mündiger Endverbraucher zu stehen scheinen)

Imho hat "freie Martkwirtschaft" deswegen noch schlechtere Aussichten darauf, eine funktionierende, freie Gesellschaft aufzubauen, als der Kommunismus. Die Anforderungen letzterer an die Menschen erscheinen zwar hoch, aber sie stellen sich jeden einzelnem und es gibt Einzelbeispiele, die belegen, dass sie Möglich sind. Die Anforderungen, die der Markt an alle stellen würde, übersteigen dagegen die geistigen und zeitlichen Kapazitäten der Individuen.
Die soziale Marktwirtschaft wird damit zu einem faulen Kompromiss mit dem Sozialismus, der Teile dessen staatlicher Unterdrückung gegen die private Unterdrückung freien Marktes austauscht und der keine Chance hat, das eine oder das andere zu verbessern, weswegen er nie zu einer freien Gesellschaft führen wird.


----------



## TheNik (25. September 2010)

Schön - es werden die Ideale verglichen.
Deiner Darstellung der Freien Marktwirtschaft kann ich soweit folgen, der des Sozialismus auch, aber mal ehrlich:
Was stellst du dir vor, wie Menschen im Kommunismus leben würden, wie sie miteinander umgehen würden, wie sie auch in diesem System ihre Interessen vertreten können würden,...
Aber jetzt geht es wieder um die Umsetzung des Kommunismus und da sind wir ja schon zu einem Ergebnis gelangt.

Ich würde die Soziale Marktwirtschaft nicht als ineffizienten faulen Kompromiss darstellen, eher als die Mischung, die versucht, das Gute von beidem *realistisch* zu vereinen (eben diesem Ideal nach).
Ich finde jetzt muss genau gesagt werden, was Kommunismus ist - ist es die Vorstellung nach Marx, Lenin, Engels, Luxemburgs?

Bisher kenne ich nur Definitionen, an denen ich etwas auszusetzen habe, weil sie zu weitreichend sind. Wäre die Definition so einfach, dass man Kommunismus als "Alle Menschen mündig, auf einem Nenner, wissen was gut ist, Gesellschaft ohne jegliche Unterschiede" definieren würde, und ich mal jegliche Konsequenzen für jedes Individuum und die gesamte Gesellschaft und die Entwicklung der Menschheit, die daraus resultieren, Geschreigedenn die Umsetzungsversuche ausblende , dann klingt das ganze nach einem erstrebenswerden Ideal für die Menschheit. 

Aber eben nur dann, wenn, stelle man sich ein derartiges System wie den Körper eines Menschen vor, nurnoch ein Knocken überzeugend ist, kann ich das eingestehen. Ein erstrebenswertes Ideal, das trotzdem Unfreiheit schafft - aber das ist schon wieder zu weit gedacht und sollte ja mit dem o.g. Punkt ausgeblendet werden  ==> Der Grundgedanke ist das Erstrebenswerte, die Wurzel.
Alles, was dann daraus resultiert, vom Stamm bis zu den Blättern, halte ich für verdammt unerstrebenswert.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (25. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _fullquote_



Wo wir gleichbedeutend auch wieder beim Kommunismus wären 



TheNik schrieb:


> _fullquote_



Wenn du mit Problemen härtere Arbeitsbedingungen und ein hohes Verletzungs-/Todesrisiko meinst, so war dies eigentlich die Hochzeit dafür. In der industriellen Evolution kam es weitaus öfter zu Unfällen als heute. Weswegen Kommunismus früher vielleicht auch noch einen gewissen Sinn ergeben hat, aber in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft (in der es kein traditionelles Klassensystem mehr gibt) ist es einfach völlig überholt.

Insofern hat der Kommunist eigentlich schon längst gewonnen, ohne es richtig zu  verstehen dass er gewonnen hat. Wir leben zwar nicht in der Diktatur des Proletariats oder ähnlichem, aber der "Klassenkampf" wurde durch Klassenmobilität lange überwunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke ist das Erstrebenswerte, die Wurzel.
> Alles, was dann daraus resultiert, vom Stamm bis zu den Blättern, halte ich für verdammt unerstrebenswert.



Historisch betrachtet stimme ich dir da vollkommen zu.
Da die Mehrheit der Menschen keinen Kommunismus will bzw. nicht die dafür notwendige Grundeinstellung mitbringt, laufen alle historischen Versuche, ein (sogenanntes) kommunistisches System zu etablieren, darauf hinaus, dass anderen der Kommunismus aufgezwungen wurde.
Das kann weder funktionieren noch führt es in dieser Form überhaupt zu einer Gesellschaft, die imho dem Grundgedanken des Kommunismus erfüllt:
Da die Mehrheit gegen diese Art der Gesellschaft war, wurde der Zwang von einer Minderheit ausgeübt. Eine Minderheit kann -selbst bei extremer Konzeption einer "Demokratur" nicht von der Gesellschaft legitimiert sein, d.h. es diese Personen haben sich in jedem einzelnen Fall über die Gesellschaft gestellt und damit einen Grundpfeiler des Kommunismus, die Gleichheitsprinzip, außer Kraft gesetzt. Imho hat diese Perversion genausowenig etwas mit dem kommunistischen Grundgedanken zu tun, wie z.B. Nationalsozialisms mit Sozialismus. Man kann zwar bestimmte Struturen wiedererkennen, aber die Wirkung auf die Gesellschaft als solche ist eine grundlegend andere.

Imho sollten solche Entwicklungen aber kein Anlass sein, den Grundgedanken zu verwerfen oder verteufeln (wie das viele tun - imho aber z.T. auch wegen der Propaganda, mit der sie wärend des kalten Krieges berieselt wurden), sondern "nur" dazu, jeden kritisch im Auge zu behalten, der behauptet, schnell/sofort zum Kommunismus zu wechseln wollen/können.




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Insofern hat der Kommunist eigentlich schon längst gewonnen, ohne es richtig zu  verstehen dass er gewonnen hat. Wir leben zwar nicht in der Diktatur des Proletariats oder ähnlichem, aber der "Klassenkampf" wurde durch Klassenmobilität lange überwunden.



"Der" Kommunist hat nicht gewonnen. Jemand anders hat die Probleme gelöst, gegen die er gekämpft hat - "der" Kommunist hat aber vergessen, sich darüber zu freuen und sich stattdessen auf seine höchsten Ziele verbohrt.


----------



## TheNik (25. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Problemen härtere Arbeitsbedingungen und ein hohes Verletzungs-/Todesrisiko meinst, so war dies eigentlich die Hochzeit dafür. In der industriellen Evolution kam es weitaus öfter zu Unfällen als heute. Weswegen Kommunismus früher vielleicht auch noch einen gewissen Sinn ergeben hat, aber in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft (in der es kein traditionelles Klassensystem mehr gibt) ist es einfach völlig überholt.



Ich meine damit, dass es zu der Zeit kaum Globale wirtschaft gab.
Vor und zu beginn der industriellen Revolution ging es natürlich in erster Linie um die nationale/kontinentale Binnenwirtschaft.
Ich meine damit, dass Smiths Theorie damals unter anderen Bedingungen verfasst worden ist und sie gerade deswegen heute, zu der Zeit, wo man global operierende Konzerne hat, die man aber durch beinah keine global wirkende Aufpasser haben, wohl nichtmehr anwendbar ist.
Ich denke damals im kleinen schien es oft der sinnvollste Weg und eine wirklich gute Alternative zum Kommunismus zu sein, der ja auch in dieser Zeit begründet wurde (man könnte natürlich schon viel weiter in der Bibel ausholen aber das ist jetzt mal außer Acht zu lassen)



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Insofern hat der Kommunist eigentlich schon längst gewonnen, ohne es richtig zu  verstehen dass er gewonnen hat. Wir leben zwar nicht in der Diktatur des Proletariats oder ähnlichem, aber der "Klassenkampf" wurde durch Klassenmobilität lange überwunden



Es gibt keinen Klassenkampf mehr. Trotzdem hat der Kommunismus nicht gewonnen! Das Klassensystem war feudalistisch und ineffizient, für seine Abschaffung plädierten zwar in der ersten Nationalversammlung nur die wenigen Sozialisten, die im Parlament saßen, heute sind wir einfach gereift. Und das ist nicht dem Kommunismus verschuldet, sondern dem Wandel der Zeit und den schlechten Erfahrungen mit der Geschichte der Welt im 20. Jahrhundert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Historisch betrachtet stimme ich dir da vollkommen zu.
> Da die Mehrheit der Menschen keinen Kommunismus will bzw. nicht die dafür notwendige Grundeinstellung mitbringt, laufen alle historischen Versuche, ein (sogenanntes) kommunistisches System zu etablieren, darauf hinaus, dass anderen der Kommunismus aufgezwungen wurde.
> Das kann weder funktionieren noch führt es in dieser Form überhaupt zu einer Gesellschaft, die imho dem Grundgedanken des Kommunismus erfüllt:
> Da die Mehrheit gegen diese Art der Gesellschaft war, wurde der Zwang von einer Minderheit ausgeübt. Eine Minderheit kann -selbst bei extremer Konzeption einer "Demokratur" nicht von der Gesellschaft legitimiert sein, d.h. es diese Personen haben sich in jedem einzelnen Fall über die Gesellschaft gestellt und damit einen Grundpfeiler des Kommunismus...



Eben das war ein Paradox wie ich finde...



> ...die Gleichheitsprinzip, außer Kraft gesetzt. Imho hat diese Perversion genausowenig etwas mit dem kommunistischen Grundgedanken zu tun, wie z.B. Nationalsozialisms mit Sozialismus. Man kann zwar bestimmte Struturen wiedererkennen, aber die Wirkung auf die Gesellschaft als solche ist eine grundlegend andere.



Ich bin der Meinung, ein kommunistisches System müsse nicht nur von der Mehrheit, sondern von allen gewollt sein, denn nur dann kann es existieren. Eine Minderheit zu unterdrücken kann doch nicht Ziel eines solchen "gerechten" Systems sein. Es würde die Probleme, die der Kommunismus an anderen Gesellschaftsordnungen kritisiert, nur umdrehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2010)

Ich stimme dir da zu, wollte (und will) aber an der Stelle nicht die Deutungshoheit des "akzeptablen" beanspruchen.
Die Frage, ob man das Wohl der Mehrheit über Minderheiten/einzelne stellen darf, stellt sich in jeder Gesellschaft - und die Anwort lautet immer "bis zu einem gewissen Grad". Kriminelle, die sich gegen das System kehren, müssen zu dessem Wohle in ihrem Handlungsspielraum eingegrenzt werden.
Wenn 49% der Gesellschaft unter diese Begriff fallen, sollte man sich ganz sicher Gedanken machen, imho auch wenn es nur 5% oder 1% sind. Aber sehe keinen objektiven Grund für eine bestimmte Grenze und habe mich deswegen in meiner Argumentation auf ">50%" beschränkt. Das ist der Punkt, an dem man unmöglich argumentieren kann, dass ein System "im Schnitt" die (freie) Gesellschaft vorranbringt.

Im konkreten Fall des Kommunismusses kommt natürlich noch hinzu, dass er (im Gegensatz zu z.B. dem Kapitalismus) kaum systemimannente Methoden hat, um die Auswirkungen von Antagonisten zu kompensieren (******* schmeiß ich mit Begriffen um mich). Ich würde nicht unbedingt der Aussage zustimmen, dass 100%ig alle mitmachen müssen, damit er funktionieren kann - aber vermutlich würden bereits 0,1% Leute, die sich aktiv gegen ihn einsetzen, innerhalb weniger Jahre zum Zusammenbruch führen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. September 2010)

Ich habe mich da etwas falsch ausgedrückt. 

Der Kommunist an sich hat sicherlich nicht gewonnen. Aber letztlich wurde doch das genannte Hauptziel längst erreicht (Beendigung des "Klassenkampfes"*), weswegen ich die Verbohrtheit der Kommunisten nicht nachvollziehen kann. Letztlich klingt das gerade dadurch mehr nach Ideologie als wirklicher Menschenfreundschaft (die gerade frühe Kommunisten ja immer sehr betont ausgelegt haben). 

Was die Geschichte mit Adam Smiths Wohlstand der Nationen angeht, kann ich dir (TheNik) nicht recht geben. Meiner Meinung nach sind "globale Aufpasser" unnötige Obstruktionen, derer es absolut nicht bedarf. 
Auch heute wirken vielerorts noch die Marktkräfte (was vorallem darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass selbst der Staat nicht 100% des Marktes 24/7/365 unter Kontrolle halten kann), was man zuletzt an GM, Opel und Quelle sehen konnte. Diese Unternehmen waren bzw. (im Falle von Opel und GM) sind nicht konkurrenzfähig (bei Opel und GM hat man dies vorallem an fehlenden Innovationen und lange Zeit zu hohen Emmissionswerten gesehen) und wären ohne Staatshilfe nicht zu retten gewesen. Was zeigt, dass der Markt auch ohne "Aufpasser" funktionieren kann. 

*Wobei das meiner Meinung nach eh ein erfundenes Konstrukt war


----------



## Perseus88 (26. September 2010)

es ist vollkommen egal welcher vereinigung du angehörst,es geht den da oben nur darum andern
ihren willen auf zu drücken und sonst nix.
selbst in unserer Demokratie darf keiner seine meinung offen sagen.
Demokratie heisst das zu sagen was kein anderer hören will,........
ob du links rechts oder vom mond kommst,es ist immer das gleiche.
so gute nacht,euch allen.


----------



## WhackShit007 (26. September 2010)

> Da ich derzeitig kein Referat usw dazu schreiben muss würde mich mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren.
> 
> So gesehen ist es ja eine Schuld der Deutschen, dass dieser "Aberglaube" sich so weit verbreitet hat



wenn du "kein" referat dazu schreiben musst wieso interessierts dich dann? 
halte den bolschewismus für ne zionistische erfindung und täuschung. ist sozusagen reiner populismus gewesen um die massen zu überzeugen. hat man ja gesehen dass er nirgendwo funktioniert weil nirgendwo wirklich angewendet wurde. stalin, mao, pol pot und wie sie alle heißen haben weit mehr leute umgebracht als z.B.: hitler(will ihn nich schön reden)! letzlich wurden die schafe wieder aufeinander los gehetzt, ist heute ja nichts anderes. rechts gegen links, minderheiten gegen minderheiten... sodass sich alle gegeneinander aufreiben und keiner den gemeinsamen feind erkennt. ich persönlich bin übrigens für wiedereinführung der subsidarität(Subsidiarität ? Wikipedia).


----------



## TheNik (26. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber vermutlich würden bereits 0,1% Leute, die sich aktiv gegen ihn einsetzen, innerhalb weniger Jahre zum Zusammenbruch führen.


Genau das meine ich. Er könnte nicht bestehen, solange es Menschen gibt, die unabhängig von Egoismus oder von bewusster Provokation ihre eigene Meinung haben (die sich nicht mit den Idealen des Kommunismus identifiziert) und diese vertreten



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was die Geschichte mit Adam Smiths Wohlstand der Nationen angeht, kann ich dir (TheNik) nicht recht geben. Meiner Meinung nach sind "globale Aufpasser" unnötige Obstruktionen, derer es absolut nicht bedarf.



So ist es dem Ideal nach. Aber die Realität zeigt doch eben, dass es viele (nicht alle!!) Konzerne gibt, die global operieren und dazu bzw dadurch ärmere Länder (mit mglw. korrupter Regierung etc) und deren Bevölkerung ausbeuten (Beispiel: Nigeria/Shell)

Und dazu möchte ich sagen, dass GM letztenendes noch so dreist war, auf weitere deutsche Staatshilfen zu hoffen, damit man so gnädig sei und weiterhin Opel zu seinen Marken zähle. Das war eine Form der Erpressung, bei der Brüderle glücklicherweise das Paradox (GM ist ohne Opel am Arsch) erkannt hat und nicht darauf eingegangen ist (unter großen Protesten der linken Bundestagshälfte).
Kurz darauf meldet GM, dass man es wohl auch so schaffe.

Ich bemerke nur, dass das Prinzip nach Smith nur funktioniert, wenn die Entscheidungträger verantwortungsbewusst handeln, und das auf erster, zweiter und dritter Linie. Verantwortung ist aber auch mit dem Egoismus und der Gier für jeden Expansionsgeschäftsführer persönlich in einer Wage zu halten, nicht unbedingt dem Denken nach (denn das kann man niemandem vorschreiben) aber insbesondere dem Handeln nach.

Das tun sie aber nicht, und damit nicht sich nicht alle einfach nach gutdünken bereichern, benötigt man eine Institution, und sei es nur eine UN mit Kartell- und Monopolauflösungsrechten oder eine UN die Aktivitäten von Firmen in anderen Ländern, bei nachweislicher Ausbeutung oder nachweislicher schlimme Resultate zur Folge habender Verantwortungslosigkeit und Fahrlässigkeit zum Beispiel, stoppen kann.

Ich meine nicht, dass wir eine Weltregierung brauchen, die jeglichen globalen Wettbewerb unterdrückt, sondern eine voll allen Industrie- und Schwellenländern befugte Institution, die sowohl für Marktfairness als auch für Verantwortung sorgt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. September 2010)

Das Prinzip der Korruption kann in einer Laissez-Faire Wirtschaft schon einmal garnicht auftreten. Da sich die Regierung in die Wirtschaft nicht einmischt, hätte es auch kein Sinn diese unter der Hand zu Bezahlen. 

Monopole können in einer freien Wirtschaft schon einmal garnicht auftreten, da Konkurrenz so gut wie immer in einem Sektor vorhanden ist. Selbst Standard Oil hat es nie zu einem Monopol gebracht, obwohl sie die Preise (der einzige Weg überhaupt ein Monopol ohne Staatshilfe aufzubauen) stetig gesenkt haben. 

Dass Laissez-Faire funktioniert, sieht man deutlich an Chile. Dazu auch ein Bericht vom Mises Institute. 

Chile: Socialism, Dictatorship, and Liberalism - Ryan McMaken - Mises Daily

Selbst die heutigen Chilenischen "Sozialisten" setzen auf Laissez-Faire (im Gegensatz zu ihren verbohrten Kollegen im restlichen Latein-Amerika, die immer noch an internationale Volksbefreiungsfronten und Egalitarismus glauben).


----------



## DOTL (26. September 2010)

TheNik schrieb:


> Und dazu möchte ich sagen, dass GM letztenendes noch so dreist war, auf weitere deutsche Staatshilfen zu hoffen, damit man so gnädig sei und weiterhin Opel zu seinen Marken zähle. Das war eine Form der Erpressung, bei der Brüderle glücklicherweise das Paradox (GM ist ohne Opel am Arsch) erkannt hat und nicht darauf eingegangen ist (unter großen Protesten der linken Bundestagshälfte).
> Kurz darauf meldet GM, dass man es wohl auch so schaffe.



Dass GM anfangs um Staatshilfe für Opel fragte war im Grunde auch vollkommen rechtens. Weshalb hätte eine andere Firma (z.B. Magna) nach diesen fragen dürfen, GM dann aber plötzlich nicht mehr.

Opel alleine ist weder als Marke noch als Unternehmen alleine überlebensfähig. Weder existieren Skaleneffekte beim Einkauf, noch verfügt Opel über eine globale Vertriebsstruktur. Durch die Bindung an GM kann Opel davon profitieren, dass die Autos überhaupt global vermarktet werden, so z.B. der Insignia als Buick Regal. Die Marke Opel selbst gibt es nur in Deutschland und einigen anderen Teilen Europas sowie Indonesien. International ist die Marke Opel vollkommen unbedeutend.

Zusätzlich verfügt Opel selbst über kein eigenes technisches Know-How, weil Patente im Rahmen von gemeinschaftlichen Forschungsarbeiten an die Mutter (also GM) übertragen wurden. Auch dies stellt bei allen großen Firmen ein übliches Prozedere dar, um sich insbesondere auch vor einem ungewollten Know-How-Transfer bei ausländischen Tochterunternehmen/Investments zu schützen.

Bedingt durch die globale Konzentration und neuen Kooperationsformen von Automobilherstellern hätte sich Opel als eigenes Unternehmens zwangsläufig einen größeren Partner suchen müssen, um nicht von der Bildfläche zu verschwinden. Dass GM als bishere Mutter am naheliegendsten ist, ist nicht verwunderlich. Wenn man sich zusätzlich die Entwicklung von "New GM" anschaut, dann erst recht nicht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (26. September 2010)

DOTL schrieb:


> *Dass GM anfangs um Staatshilfe für Opel fragte war im Grunde auch vollkommen rechtens.* Weshalb hätte eine andere Firma (z.B. Magna) nach diesen fragen dürfen, GM dann aber plötzlich nicht mehr.
> 
> Opel alleine ist weder als Marke noch als Unternehmen alleine überlebensfähig. Weder existieren Skaleneffekte beim Einkauf, noch verfügt Opel über eine globale Vertriebsstruktur. Durch die Bindung an GM kann Opel davon profitieren, dass die Autos überhaupt global vermarktet werden, so z.B. der Insignia als Buick Regal. Die Marke Opel selbst gibt es nur in Deutschland und einigen anderen Teilen Europas sowie Indonesien. International ist die Marke Opel vollkommen unbedeutend.
> 
> ...



Klar. Gegen Fragen hat ja Niemand etwas. Dass aber die Regierungen auch nur darüber nachdachten zu helfen, ist der verwerfliche/stupide Teil. 

Dann kann man das Geld auch gleich verbrennen. Wobei das dann wenigstens noch der Inflationsbekämpfung geholfen hätte.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Klar. Gegen Fragen hat ja Niemand etwas. Dass aber die Regierungen auch nur darüber nachdachten zu helfen, ist der verwerfliche/stupide Teil.
> 
> Dann kann man das Geld auch gleich verbrennen. Wobei das dann wenigstens noch der Inflationsbekämpfung geholfen hätte.



Die ganzen Staatshilfen, waren doch sowieso einfach nur lächerlich 

Die haben nur Firmen bekommen, wo man das Geld nie wieder sieht z.b. die Hypo Real.... Und bei Firmen, die das Geld wieder hätten zurückzahlen können wie z.b. Porsche hat mein nein gesagt...

Und letztendlich ist der Bürger wieder der dumme, da es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis die nächsten Steuererhöhungen kommen, da der ganze Unsinn irgendwie ja auch bezahlt werden will...

Daraus schließe ich, dass der IQ unserer Politiker zweistellig ist und in der Mitte von einem Komma getrennt wird.

Traurig, aber wahr.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## DOTL (27. September 2010)

Hmm.... Sehr interessant hingegen sind die Handlungen der US-Regierung. Republikaner sowie zahlreiche Interessensverbände haben jedwege Leistungen an Unternehmen teilweise vehement zerissen. Selbiges galt auch vielen Demokraten, die auch um die Zustimmung im Volk bangten.
Doch gute zwei Jahre später zeigte sich, dass fast alle Firmen die Bürgschaften und Unterstützungskredite hochverzinst zurückbezahlten. In Folge dessen konnte der US-Fiskus bei fast allen Einlagen auch schicke Gewinne verzeichnen. Sicherlich gibts auch ein paar weniger ruhmreiche Beispiele wie die Fanny Mae oder Freddie Mac, aber im Kern war das Geschäft erfolgreich. Zugleich konnte die Wirtschaft wieder stabilisiert werden.
Zusätzlich machten sich die Firmen auch daran, sich möglichst schnell vom Staatsgeld zu trennen, um den enormen Auflagen zu entgehen. Selbiges streben übrigens auch hier einige Firmen an, wie z.B. die Commerzbank.

Dagegen liefen die Handlungen in Deutschland etwas anders. Der Deutschlandfonds entpuppte sich nicht unmittelbar zu dem, was man sich erhoffte - zumal ihn auch nicht so viele Firmen in Anspruch nahmen.
Weitere Einlagen wie bei der HRE oder bei der Commerzbank sind - zumindest im Moment - noch keine Gewinnbringer. 
Dafür wurde aber auch hier das System stabilisiert sowie in Teilen auch die Binnennachfrage angeregt. Weitere wirtschaftspolitische Maßnahmen wie bspw. die Kurzarbeit verhinderten eine Kündigungswelle.

Zwar waren viele Maßnahmen in D mit denen in den USA zu vergleichen, doch im Kern gab es doch ziemliche Unterschiede. Doch im Unterschied zu den USA konnte sich D mittlerweile wieder verstärkt stabilisieren und ist zum Konjunkturmotor in der EU geworden. Allerdings liegt das auch an der enormen Nachfrage in Asien, wodurch insbesondere die exportorieniterten Unternehmen profitierten konnten.

Aber gut, langsam driften wir etwas vom Thema ab...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

DOTL schrieb:


> Hmm.... Sehr interessant hingegen sind die Handlungen der US-Regierung. Republikaner sowie zahlreiche Interessensverbände haben jedwege Leistungen an Unternehmen teilweise vehement zerissen. Selbiges galt auch vielen Demokraten, die auch um die Zustimmung im Volk bangten.
> Doch gute zwei Jahre später zeigte sich, dass fast alle Firmen die Bürgschaften und Unterstützungskredite hochverzinst zurückbezahlten. In Folge dessen konnte der US-Fiskus bei fast allen Einlagen auch schicke Gewinne verzeichnen. Sicherlich gibts auch ein paar weniger ruhmreiche Beispiele wie die Fanny Mae oder Freddie Mac, aber im Kern war das Geschäft erfolgreich. *Zugleich konnte die Wirtschaft wieder stabilisiert werden.*
> Zusätzlich machten sich die Firmen auch daran, sich möglichst schnell vom Staatsgeld zu trennen, um den enormen Auflagen zu entgehen. Selbiges streben übrigens auch hier einige Firmen an, wie z.B. die Commerzbank.
> 
> ...



Hier fehlt überall das kleine Wort "zeitweilig" dazwischen. 

Diese Politik des "Spending Spree" und der "Animal Spirits" nennt man Keynesianismus und es hat noch nie funktioniert, trotzdem schwört so gut wie jeder darauf (ähnlich wie beim Sozialismus und Kommunismus also). Die Wirtschaft wird dadurch nur kurzzeitig aufgepumpt, aber nie wirklich völlig stabilisiert, wie es bei einem ordentlichen Sparkurs in Verbindung mit einer ehrlichen Marktwirtschaft der Fall wäre. Konzerne die einmal durch Staatshilfe (sogenannte Bailouts) gerettet wurden, bedürfen dieser meist in den darauffolgenden Geschäftsjahren wieder. 
Mismanagement lässt sich nicht einfach durch einen künstlichen Geldstrom ausgleichen. 

Abgesehen davon, stehe ich der Aussage die Wirtschaft hätte sich stabilisiert sehr kritisch gegenüber. Man sollte immer daran denken, dass sich diese Aussagen auf den GDP Wert beziehen und GDP so gut wie kein Aussagekraft besitzt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

DOTL schrieb:


> Doch gute zwei Jahre später zeigte sich, dass fast alle Firmen die Bürgschaften und Unterstützungskredite hochverzinst zurückbezahlten. In Folge dessen konnte der US-Fiskus bei fast allen Einlagen auch schicke Gewinne verzeichnen. Sicherlich gibts auch ein paar weniger ruhmreiche Beispiele wie die Fanny Mae oder Freddie Mac, aber im Kern war das Geschäft erfolgreich. Zugleich konnte die Wirtschaft wieder stabilisiert werden.
> Zusätzlich machten sich die Firmen auch daran, sich möglichst schnell vom Staatsgeld zu trennen, um den enormen Auflagen zu entgehen. Selbiges streben übrigens auch hier einige Firmen an, wie z.B. die Commerzbank.



Ja das ist schon richtig was du sagst, nur in Deutschland haben es halt nur wenige Firmen bekommen und dann auch noch die Firmen, von denen man lange keinen cent sehen wird...
Während hingegen Firmen die nur kurz in Schwierigkeiten waren und Hilfe gebraucht hätten, keine bekommen haben... Und gerade diese Firmen, hätten es auch gut verzinst wieder zurückzahlen können 

Aber du hast recht, das passt nun gar nicht zur topic 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

Eigentlich passt es schon zum Thema. Da es sich dabei ja um Keynesianismus handelt, was zwar ein dritter Weg zwischen Kommunismus und Kapitalismus werden sollte, sich letztlich aber Richtung Korporatismus und Sozialismus entwickelt hat und daher eher als Lieblingskind der "modernen" Linken gilt. 

Keynesianismus ist also wirtschaftlich schon sehr nahe am Marxismus, abgesehen davon, dass es noch private Institutionen zulässt. In den Grundzügen ist es aber gleich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das Prinzip der Korruption kann in einer Laissez-Faire Wirtschaft schon einmal garnicht auftreten. Da sich die Regierung in die Wirtschaft nicht einmischt, hätte es auch kein Sinn diese unter der Hand zu Bezahlen.
> 
> Monopole können in einer freien Wirtschaft schon einmal garnicht auftreten, da Konkurrenz so gut wie immer in einem Sektor vorhanden ist.



Siehe z.B. Software, CPUs, Suchmaschienen, Browser?
In einem nicht von außen beeinflussten System kann es zu einem Zeitpunkt nur einen stärksten geben und dieser wird am meisten wachsen können. In einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft ist der größte der stärkste (bei sonst gleichen Konzepten/technologischen Fortschritt, was langfristig im Durchschnitt der Fall ist) -> Er wird den Markt übernehmen und kontrollieren.
Dass das in vielen Marktsegmenten heute (noch) nicht der Fall ist, liegt primär an der historischen Entwicklung (der Ausschluss läuft auf den meisten Märkten so langsam ab, dass sich mehrere Unternehmen, die sich auf den präglobalisierten Märkten gebildet hat, noch halten können) und sekundär an staatlichen Reglementierungen (vor allem im PC Markt zu sehen, der von Anfang an global und auf wenige, extrem dominante Unternehmen gestützt war)




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die haben nur Firmen bekommen, wo man das Geld nie wieder sieht z.b. die Hypo Real.... Und bei Firmen, die das Geld wieder hätten zurückzahlen können wie z.b. Porsche hat mein nein gesagt...



Es ging bei den Staatshilfen darum, Unternehmen vor der Pleite zu retten - nicht Gewinne zu machen. Unternehmen, die das Geld mittelfristig zurückzahlen hätten können, hatten es unter dieser Prämisse gar nicht nötig.
Warum/dass man sich anstelle der Rückzahlungsoption nicht wenigstens Macht in Form von Teilhabe hat geben lassen, mag der Wähler honorieren (oder auch nicht...)



> Und letztendlich ist der Bürger wieder der dumme, da es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis die nächsten Steuererhöhungen kommen, da der ganze Unsinn irgendwie ja auch bezahlt werden will...



Erstmal kommen Neuregelungen für HartzIV und Krankenkassen, Kürzungen bei (imho) Zukunftsinvestionen,... .
Steuerhöhungen könnten ja am Ende alle Treffen, z.B. diejenigen, denen man derzeit offensichtlich noch Geld schenken muss/will.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (27. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *Siehe z.B. Software, CPUs, Suchmaschienen, Browser?
> In einem nicht von außen beeinflussten System kann es zu einem Zeitpunkt nur einen stärksten geben und dieser wird am meisten wachsen können. In einer kapitalistischen Marktwirtschaft ist der größte der stärkste (bei sonst gleichen Konzepten/technologischen Fortschritt, was langfristig im Durchschnitt der Fall ist) -> Er wird den Markt übernehmen und kontrollieren.*
> Dass das in vielen Marktsegmenten heute (noch) nicht der Fall ist, liegt primär an der historischen Entwicklung (der Ausschluss läuft auf den meisten Märkten so langsam ab, dass sich mehrere Unternehmen, die sich auf den präglobalisierten Märkten gebildet hat, noch halten können) und sekundär an staatlichen Reglementierungen (vor allem im PC Markt zu sehen, der von Anfang an global und auf wenige, extrem dominante Unternehmen gestützt war)
> 
> ...



Interessant. Ich wusste garnicht, dass es nur noch Intel Prozessoren und Mozilla Browser gibt?

Es gibt keinen einzigen freien Markt, auf dem auch nur ein Monopol vorhanden ist. Die einzigen Monopole die in Deutschland je gebildet wurden, waren jene durch die Bundesregierung gestützten (Deutsche Post, Deutsche Bahn, Telekom) und wohin das geführt hat sieht man heute an der Servicewüste Deutschland. 

Ein reines Monopol ist grundlegend nur möglich, wenn es keinerlei (funktionierende) Konkurrenz auf dem (Welt)Markt gibt. Dies ist in keinem Einsatzgebiet der Fall. Selbst die besten Dumpingpreise sorgen nicht dafür, dass jeder nur noch von einer Firma kauft. Zumal man bei Dumpingpreisen davon ausgehen kann, dass die Innovation auf der Strecke bleibt. Innovation ist in manchen Einsatzgebieten (beispielsweise Speicherchips für high-end RAM Module) aber nunmal essentiell, wonach sicher ist, dass diese Hersteller dann auf einen anderen Lieferanten setzen, der auch gerne mal gut 2/3 kleiner sein darf. 

Was das "vor der Pleite retten" angeht. Dem will ich ja garnicht widersprechen. Nur weiss jeder, der ECON 101 beherrscht, dass eine Rettung aus der Pleite völliger Schwachsinn ist. Die Unternehmen sind nicht ohne Grund überhaupt erst in die Pleite gekommen. Wären sie konkurrenzfähig, gäbe es keinen Grund für eine Pleite und demzufolge auch keinen Grund für eine Rettung. 
Alles was diese Bailouts erreichen, ist eine teilweise Verunsicherung der Anleger und eine höhere Inflation.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ging bei den Staatshilfen darum, Unternehmen vor der Pleite zu retten - nicht Gewinne zu machen. Unternehmen, die das Geld mittelfristig zurückzahlen hätten können, hatten es unter dieser Prämisse gar nicht nötig.
> Warum/dass man sich anstelle der Rückzahlungsoption nicht wenigstens Macht in Form von Teilhabe hat geben lassen, mag der Wähler honorieren (oder auch nicht...)



Falsch, Porsche hat z.b. keine Staatshilfen bekommen und die gehören jetzt zu VW, sprich sie haben es nicht geschafft.
Und die hätten den Kredit locker wieder zurückzahlen können 
Und da gibts noch genügend Beispiele, werfen wir mal einen Blick nach Amerika ohne Finanzspritzen des Staates hätte GM nicht überleben können, fährt jetzt aber bereits wieder Gewinne ein, mit denen sie auch ihre Kreditschulden an den Staat zurückbezahlen können.
Gerade Firmen die wegen der Krise in kurzzeitige Not geraten sind sollte man helfen, den die können das mit der Zeit auch wieder zurückbezahlen...
Auf bereits sinkende Schiffe zu setzen, wie es Deutschland gemacht hat kostet im Endeffekt nur den Steuerzahler ein Vermögen...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich wusste garnicht, dass es nur noch Intel Prozessoren und Mozilla Browser gibt?



Vielleicht sind dir hohen Marktanteile und verschwindende Konkurrenz 5-10-15-20 Jahren (je nachdem, was/wen man betrachtet) von Intel und IE sowie die erfolgreichen Einschränkungen durch EU und afaik auch US-Regierung sowie durch das Kartellrecht im allgemeinen in Erinnerung, die das erreichen eines vollständigen Monopols verhinderten...




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Falsch, Porsche hat z.b. keine Staatshilfen bekommen und die gehören jetzt zu VW, sprich sie haben es nicht geschafft.



Sind sie Pleite gegangen? Wurden die Werke geschlossen?

Ganz so weit reicht der Einfluss der Wirtschaftslobby dann doch noch nicht, dass Unternehmen des Unternehmens wegen gerettet werden - es ging immer noch primär um die Verhinderung von Massenentlassungen. Solange andere Firmen bereit waren, einzuspringen, musste der Staat das nicht selber machen.
(Außerdem: Wie hätte man denn dann auf linken Porschefahrern rumhacken sollen?  )



> Auf bereits sinkende Schiffe zu setzen, wie es Deutschland gemacht hat kostet im Endeffekt nur den Steuerzahler ein Vermögen...



Ich sag nicht, dass die Entscheidungen richtig waren - ich sag nur, welches Ziel sie hatten.
Imho hätte der Staat niemanden "retten" sollen, sondern selbst aktiv werden sollen. D.h.: Die Banken wollen keine Finanzgeschäfte mehr machen? Schön, verdient halt die Bundesbank. Aktionäre lassen Firmen mit Potential verhungern? Gutes günstig aufzukaufen ist immer eine gute Idee.
Auf diese Art hätte der Staat genauso in problematischen Zeiten Geld unter die Leute gebracht, wie mit der unsäglichen Verschrottungsprämie oder Geschenke an Banken, aber er hätte wenigstens direkte Kontrolle über die Teile der Wirtschaft bekommen, für die Privatinvestoren offensichtlich zu blöd oder verantwortungsunbewusst waren.
Aber sowas war ja schon zu sozialistisch (b2t  ), da hat man doch lieber Geld verschenkt, wie das so üblich ist in einer Marktwirtschaft.
Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind dir hohen Marktanteile und verschwindende Konkurrenz 5-10-15-20 Jahren (je nachdem, was/wen man betrachtet) von Intel und IE sowie die erfolgreichen Einschränkungen durch EU und afaik auch US-Regierung sowie durch das Kartellrecht im allgemeinen in Erinnerung, *die das erreichen eines vollständigen Monopols verhinderten...*



Die Frage ist, ob dies wirklich der Fall gewesen wäre. 

Letztlich sind selbst 89% (das höchste, was Standard Oil je erreichte) noch 200% vom Monopol entfernt (nicht wörtlich gesprochen, natürlich. Aber der Aufwand kommt dem recht nahe).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

Standard Oil war aber afaik nicht am Ende der Ausweitung des Geschäftes, als es zerschlagen wurde und vor allem gab es damals noch keinen globalisierten Markt, sondern eine ganze Reihe von Nationalstaaten, die -gerade auch in Europa- auf Unabhängigkeit/Kontrolle setzen wollten.

Nimm dagegen z.B. Microsofts Betriebssystemanteil von afaik >95% (Desktopmarkt) in Spitzenzeiten. Auch nach rund 1,5 Jahrzehnten Auflagen zur Veröffentlichung von Schnittstellen und Öffnung von Standards und Einschränkung von Verkaufsoptionen/Bündelungen gibt es nichts, was auch nur annähernd gegen die Marktmacht von M$ ankommt. (Ich sag nur "64 Bit")
Und das obwohl die Konkurrenz z.T. ein Preisleistungverhältniss bietet, dass auf einem 0€-Preis basiert.


----------



## Bärenmarke (28. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind sie Pleite gegangen? Wurden die Werke geschlossen?
> 
> Ganz so weit reicht der Einfluss der Wirtschaftslobby dann doch noch nicht, dass Unternehmen des Unternehmens wegen gerettet werden - es ging immer noch primär um die Verhinderung von Massenentlassungen. Solange andere Firmen bereit waren, einzuspringen, musste der Staat das nicht selber machen.
> (Außerdem: Wie hätte man denn dann auf linken Porschefahrern rumhacken sollen?  )



Pleite sind sie in der Tat, sonst würden sie jetzt ja nicht zu VW gehören 
Werke wurden zwar keine geschloßen, aber dadurch, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr eigenständig sind gehen der Stadt Stuttgart und unter anderem auch wo ihr Entwicklungszentrum steht in Weisach jährlich Millionen verloren, da dort keine Steuer mehr verrichtet werden müssen, zumindest nicht in der Höhe wie es einmal war!
Und eine andere Firma musste nur einspringen, weil der Staat an seinem Komunistengesetz zum schutze von VW nicht loslassen wollte 

Von daher sehe ich das schon als sehr dumm an, dass man viele Firmen nicht geholfen hat und wie du an meinem Steuerbeispiel siehst, verliert letztendlich auch der Staat daran 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

Wenn der Stadt Stuttgart Steuereinnahmen verloren gehen, weil der Firmensitz jetzt in Wolfsburg ist, dann geht das dem Bund am A vorbei.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Standard Oil war aber afaik nicht am Ende der Ausweitung des Geschäftes, als es zerschlagen wurde und vor allem gab es damals noch keinen globalisierten Markt, sondern eine ganze Reihe von Nationalstaaten, die -gerade auch in Europa- auf Unabhängigkeit/Kontrolle setzen wollten.
> 
> Nimm dagegen z.B. Microsofts Betriebssystemanteil von afaik >95% (Desktopmarkt) in Spitzenzeiten. Auch nach rund 1,5 Jahrzehnten Auflagen zur Veröffentlichung von Schnittstellen und Öffnung von Standards und Einschränkung von Verkaufsoptionen/Bündelungen gibt es nichts, was auch nur annähernd gegen die Marktmacht von M$ ankommt. (Ich sag nur "64 Bit")
> Und das obwohl die Konkurrenz z.T. ein Preisleistungverhältniss bietet, dass auf einem 0€-Preis basiert.



Wenn es eine Konkurrenz gibt, ist es kein Monopol. PUNKT
>95% sind kein Monopol. PUNKT. 

Mono heißt 1 (eins), nicht 1.5, 2 oder zweieinhalb. Dementsprechend ist ein Monopol auch die Herrschaft des Einzelnen über den gesamten Markt (ohne Außnahme), so etwas trat bisher nur durch Zutun des Staates auf (siehe Telekom). 

Politiker und Regulatoren die behaupten Firmen wie Microsoft oder Standard Oil seien je eine Monopoly gewesen, haben keine Ahnung von der Wirtschaft und sollten zu Nachhilfestunden verdonnert werden. 

Die Aussage, wer auf 95% kommt, schafft auch mal eben 100% ist auch "moot". Das weiss jeder Erstsemester Student, der etwas von Marketing und Wirtschaft versteht. 

Selbst die Aussage "Wer >95% des Marktes besitzt kontrolliert den Markt" ist nur bedingt richtig. Vorallem auf Märkten mit vielen Teilmärkten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit, ohne Windows zu leben


----------



## DOTL (29. September 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Werke wurden zwar keine geschloßen, aber dadurch, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr eigenständig sind gehen der Stadt Stuttgart und unter anderem auch wo ihr Entwicklungszentrum steht in Weisach jährlich Millionen verloren, da dort keine Steuer mehr verrichtet werden müssen, zumindest nicht in der Höhe wie es einmal war!
> Und eine andere Firma musste nur einspringen, weil der Staat an seinem Komunistengesetz zum schutze von VW nicht loslassen wollte



Nach §4 des Gewerbesteuergesetzes unterliegen die Gewerbebetriebe der Gewerbesteuer in der Gemeinde, in der eine Betriebsstätte zur Ausübung des stehenden Gewerbes unterhalten wird.
Befinden sich Betriebsstätten desselben Gewerbebetriebs in mehreren Gemeinden, oder erstreckt sich eine Betriebsstätte über mehrere Gemeinden, so wird die Gewerbesteuer in jeder Gemeinde nach dem Teil des Steuermessbetrags erhoben, der auf sie entfällt.

Somit muss Porsche für den produzierenden Teil des Unternehmens weiterhin eine Gewerbesteuer für die Betriebsstätte in Stuttgart bezahlen. Selbiges gilt auch für weitere Werke wie das in Leipzig. Da aber Porsche eine Holding (Salzburg) ist, können Gewinne auch verschoben werden. Gerade für international agierende Unternehmen ist es auf diese Weise möglich, internationale Verrechnungen durchzuführen. Somit ist es - je nach Unternehmenslage - sogar möglich in ganz Deutschland keine Gewerbesteuer entrichten zu müssen, wie es beispielsweise bei Daimler 2009 der Fall war.

Zudem galt der Deutschlandfonds nur denjenigen Firmen, welche unmittelbar von der Finanzkrise betroffenen waren. Das finanzielle Problem Porsches war aber spekulativer Natur und hatte mit dem produzierenden Gewerbe nichts zu tun. Aufgrund dieser Spekulationen war es ja auch möglich, dass die Porsche Holding größere Gewinne als Umsätze (durch den Absatz von Autos) vorweisen konnte. Als diese Finanzkonstruktion aber dann stückweise zusammenbrach (weil die VW Stammaktionen an Wert verloren), geriet die ganze Porsche Holding ins Rutschen. Damit das Konstrukt dann nicht vollständig zusammenbrach, drehte VW den Spieß um und gliederte Porsche als 10. Marke ein.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. September 2010)

DOTL schrieb:


> Nach §4 des Gewerbesteuergesetzes unterliegen die Gewerbebetriebe der Gewerbesteuer in der Gemeinde, in der eine Betriebsstätte zur Ausübung des stehenden Gewerbes unterhalten wird.
> Befinden sich Betriebsstätten desselben Gewerbebetriebs in mehreren Gemeinden, oder erstreckt sich eine Betriebsstätte über mehrere Gemeinden, so wird die Gewerbesteuer in jeder Gemeinde nach dem Teil des Steuermessbetrags erhoben, der auf sie entfällt.



In diesem Themenkomplex ist insbesondere das Stichwort "Organschaft" zu nennen (§§14ff. KStG in Verbindung mit §7 und §§28ff. (Zerlegung anhand der Arbeitslöhne der Betriebsstätte) GewStG).

Keine Ahnung, ob es so auch bei Porsche/VW ist. Vermutlich schon. Sollte der Organträger (nicht mit der untergeordneten Organgesellschaft verwechseln) im Ausland sein, so behält sich der Fiskus zumindest ein beschränktes Steuerrecht vor (§18 KStG).

Aber das Ganze ist so kompliziert, dass man ohne genaue Kenntnis der Organstruktur nur schwer sagen kann, in wie weit das Auswirkungen für die Gemeinden haben wird.


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn der Stadt Stuttgart Steuereinnahmen verloren gehen, weil der Firmensitz jetzt in Wolfsburg ist, dann geht das dem Bund am A vorbei.



Aber mir nicht!

@Dotl
Das mit der Gewerbesteuer ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber um die ging es nicht.
Durch irgend einen Trick, ich weiß nicht mehr was es war, da es schon ne weile her ist... verliert Weissach (da steht das Forschungszentrum) sehr viel Geld und Stuttgart verliert auch einbisschen




DOTL schrieb:


> Zudem galt der Deutschlandfonds nur denjenigen Firmen, welche unmittelbar von der Finanzkrise betroffenen waren. Das finanzielle Problem Porsches war aber spekulativer Natur und hatte mit dem produzierenden Gewerbe nichts zu tun. Aufgrund dieser Spekulationen war es ja auch möglich, dass die Porsche Holding größere Gewinne als Umsätze (durch den Absatz von Autos) vorweisen konnte. Als diese Finanzkonstruktion aber dann stückweise zusammenbrach (weil die VW Stammaktionen an Wert verloren), geriet die ganze Porsche Holding ins Rutschen. Damit das Konstrukt dann nicht vollständig zusammenbrach, drehte VW den Spieß um und gliederte Porsche als 10. Marke ein.



Und warum konnten sie das machen 
Weil die Sperminorität bei VW ja bei 20% liegt und nicht wie bei allen anderen Firmen bei 25% und somit eine Minderheit, sprich das Land Niedersachen zu viel Macht ausüben kann.
Und das nur wegen einem nichtmehr zeitgemessen Gesetz, was auch der EU ein Dorn im Auge war....
Aber da wird ja nichts unternommen 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## AMDFan2005 (1. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit, ohne Windows zu leben



Danke. 

Mache ich auch bereits (zumindest was die Teilmärkte Arbeit und low end Multi-Media angeht). 

In der Schweiz gab es übrigens vor Kurzem einen kurzzeitigen Umstieg auf Linux. Leider musste dann aber auf Windows zurückgegangen werden, da die Arbeitnehmer sich partout nicht an Linux gewönnen wollten. 

Mag dann zwar Schade für die Hersteller von Linux Systemen sein, aber so ist der Markt eben. Andere Leute sind dann eben toleranter und setzen vollständig auf Linux, Darwin oder BSD.


----------



## andi6.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Idee des Kommunismus ansich ist nicht schlecht, jedoch hapert es an der Umsetzung. Denn solange es Menschen gibt, gibt es neid, und welche die sich über andere erheben.


----------



## Antalos (8. Dezember 2010)

Meine Meinung zum Kommunismus ist...Die Idee und die 100%ige reinform können funktionieren...mit disziplin und ordnung....sobald sich aber individuen als bevollmächtigt sehen (wie in vielen abarten des kommunismus nach marx...zb. stalinismus oder maoismus) wird das komplette prinzip über den haufen geworfen und es muss in einer diktatur enden...

...aber da alle elemente nach perfektion streben ist der kommunismus nicht aufzuhalten, da er die "perfekte" gesellschaftsform darstellt...


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Dezember 2010)

Perfekte Gesellschaftsform??? Klingt irgendwie nach Star Trek.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (10. Dezember 2010)

mein gedanke?
kommunismus -> planwirtschaft ->nur staatliche unternehmen-> kein wettbewerb -> keine entwicklung! 
sieht man an der entwicklung cubas und nordkoreas . die haben teilweise noch pflüge. außerdem kann diese politische form mit verbindung von planwirtshcaft nicht sehr lang existieren, weil die unternehmen gegenseitig nicht investieren können


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2010)

> die haben teilweise noch pflüge


Die gibts auch noch in Deutschland, oder wie glaubst du wird die Erde sonst gebrochen und gewendet! Selbst Pferd und Pflug gibts noch in diesem unseren Lande, denn wer nur einen Hektar hat, benötigt nicht unbedingt einen Traktor, wenn er ein Pferd besitzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2010)

Antalos schrieb:


> ... mit disziplin und ordnung....


 
Ist das eine andere Bezeichnung für Unterdrückung?


----------



## FreshStyleZ (11. Dezember 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die gibts auch noch in Deutschland, oder wie glaubst du wird die Erde sonst gebrochen und gewendet! Selbst Pferd und Pflug gibts noch in diesem unseren Lande, denn wer nur einen Hektar hat, benötigt nicht unbedingt einen Traktor, wenn er ein Pferd besitzt.


ich meinte, dass sie nur pflüge verwenden! die ganzen propaganda videos zeigen den angeblichen fortschritt nord koreas, in wirklichkeit benutzt jeder noch pflüge


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2010)

Volksrepublik Deutschland, nöö so was will ich nicht. Die Gesetze reichen doch, da braucht man nicht noch eine Gängelung von irgend einem El Presidente. Für mich ist das wie Diktatur, und das hatten wir schon mal. Wer überwacht die Wächter, und wer die?


----------



## Shi (11. Dezember 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> mein gedanke?
> kommunismus -> planwirtschaft ->nur staatliche unternehmen-> kein wettbewerb -> keine entwicklung!
> sieht man an der entwicklung cubas und nordkoreas . die haben teilweise noch pflüge. außerdem kann diese politische form mit verbindung von planwirtshcaft nicht sehr lang existieren, weil die unternehmen gegenseitig nicht investieren können


Planwirtschaft: keine Arbeitslosen, wenn es die Planungskommission hinkriegt können Arbeitsmarkt und Ausbildung perfekt auf den Plan abgestimmt werden
Und mir ist es lieber, einen Job zu machen der mir nicht 100%ig entspricht als arbeitslos zu sein
Staatliche Unternehmen bzw. keine Entwicklung: Wenn der Staat die Wirtschaft steuert gibt es auch keine durchgeknallten Banker die Milliarden verzocken! Außerdem kann der Staat die Arbeitsbedingungen in den Firmen auf ein Niveau heben -> keine Ausbeutung
Und auch der Staat kann forschen, in der perfekten Planwirtschaft sollte der Staat mMn die Ausgaben für Forschung im Vergleich zur aktuellen Situation in der BRD drastisch erhöhen, damit auch hier die Planwirtschaft nicht der Freien oder Sozialen Marktwirtschaft hinterherhinkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> ich meinte, dass sie nur pflüge verwenden! die ganzen propaganda videos zeigen den angeblichen fortschritt nord koreas, in wirklichkeit benutzt jeder noch pflüge


 
In Nord Korea benutzen sie gar nichts, denn sie haben ja kein Saatgut, das in den Boden gebracht werden könnte.
Die Menschen hungern dort seit Jahren, aber ihnen wird eingetrichtert, dass es der restlichen Welt noch schlechter geht und da du als einfach Mensch dort keinen Kontakt zur restlichen Welt hast, glaubst du das denen.
Die Leute, die Kontakt haben, werden entsprechend besser behandelt, bzw. haben Privilegien.
Eigentlich ist es eine Militätdiktatur, denn ich bezweifel, dass Kim wirklich das letzte Wort hat, wenns um was geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Planwirtschaft: keine Arbeitslosen, wenn es die Planungskommission hinkriegt können Arbeitsmarkt und Ausbildung perfekt auf den Plan abgestimmt werden



Wenn.
Das ist aber praktisch ~unmöglich.

(umgekehrt ist aber Kommunismus ohne Planwirtschaft denkbar und temporäre Arbeitslosigkeit in so einem System kein Beinbruch)



> Staatliche Unternehmen bzw. keine Entwicklung: Wenn der Staat die Wirtschaft steuert gibt es auch keine durchgeknallten Banker die Milliarden verzocken!



In einem System, in dem mittelfristig die Abschaffung von Geld möglich sein sollte, braucht es dazu keine Steuerung 
Und kapitalistische Bänker können auch nur Milliarden verzocken, die der kapitalistische Finanzmarkt generiert hat. Reale existierende Werte sind resistent sowohl gegenüber Spekulationensblasen als auch Inflationen. Ein Haus bleibt ein Haus, nur das Preisschild fällt über Nacht von 1000000 auf 50000 bzw. 100000 nach dem ersten Schock. In einer Planwirtschaft, die keine Spekulationen kennt, wäre er aber nie auf 1000000 gestiegen, sondern hätte die ganze Zeit die angemessenen 100000 betragen. Nettobilanz Kapitalismus: 0€, Nettobilanz Kommunismus: 0€. Nur die Schwankungen im Kapitalismus sind größer (und können von Leuten, die das System durchschauen, zur Verlagerung realer Werte zu ihren Gunsten genutzt werden. Aber das ist ein anderes, das grundlegende Thema)



> Und auch der Staat kann forschen, in der perfekten Planwirtschaft sollte der Staat mMn die Ausgaben für Forschung im Vergleich zur aktuellen Situation in der BRD drastisch erhöhen, damit auch hier die Planwirtschaft nicht der Freien oder Sozialen Marktwirtschaft hinterherhinkt.



In der perfekten Planwirtschaft muss der Staat die Forschungsausgaben nicht erhöhen. Die Effizienz der anwendungsorientierten Forschung steigt extrem an, wenn nicht mehr mehrere Firmen in Konkurrenz zueinander entwickeln, sondern eine Einheit bilden. Das verhindert, dass Wissen mehrfach erarbeitet werden muss und es verhindert, das unterlegene/verzögerte Entwicklungen, die letztlich niemandem nutzen, überhaupt gemacht werden.
Praktisch liegt der Schnitt aber bei "BRD": Neben diesem systembedingten Vorteil gibt es z.B. auch Vorteile aus der Gesamtgröße einer Forschungsgemeinschaft und der Kapitalismus ist wesentlich weiter verbreitet. Wer sich seine Erkenntnisse nicht zu nutze machen kann (wie die isolierte Forschung des Ostblocks), der hat einen enormen Nachteil und wird schnell zurückfallen. (im Falle des Ostblocks ist man ja nichtmal gleichauf gestartet)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Was hat der Ostblock denn erforscht/entwickelt, was nicht direkt mit dem Militär zu tun hat?
Hat der Ostblock Autos weiterentwickelt, bzw. neue Systeme dafür entwickelt?

Wenn es nur noch ein Unternehmen gibt, das in einem Bereich forscht/entwickelt, dann ist der Drang schnell zu entwickeln nicht groß, denn es gibt ja keine Konkurrenz, die ebenfalls entwickelt und der man zuvor kommen muss.
Also verlangsamt sich die Entwicklung bist zur Stagnation, in der dann praktisch nichts mehr entwickelt wird.
Am Ende hast du dann einen riesigen Denkapparat, in dem niemand mehr wirklich was zu tun hat, denn es darf in einer Planwirtschaft ja keine Arbeitslosen geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2010)

Russische Fahrzeuge mögen in Westeuropa vielleicht nicht gut ankommen, aber in Sibirien merkt man dann, wessen Entwicklungsschwerpunkte von Vorteil sind 

Davon abgesehen scheinst du weder mein Post noch den Kommunismus verstanden zu haben:
1. war die Rede von einer perfekten, funktionierenden Planwirtschaft. Die gabs im Ostblock nicht (wird es meiner Meinung nach auch nirgendwo anders geben), natürlich ergeben sich daraus nachteile
2. wird ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass die Isolation des Ostblocks (nicht aber der Grundgedanke des Kommunismus) ein massiver Nachteil für die Forschung war
3. wird ausdrücklich erwähnt, dass der Ostblock mit einem massivem Forschungsrückstand gestartet ist
4. wird nirgendwo behauptet, dass der Ostblock Wunder im Bereich der nonmilitärischen Forschung vollbracht hat. Würde ich vom Westen aber auch nicht wirklich behaupten  - wie wenig Forschung gar nicht mit dem Militär verwoben ist, hatten wir hier irgendwann schonmal diskutiert.
(man kann aber feststellen, dass der Ostblock trotz diverser Nachteile durch imperfekte Planwirtschaft, Informationsisolation und höheren Kosten für das Alltagsgeschäft sehr lange dazu in seinen Prioritätsbereichen -teilmilitärische Luft- und Raumfahrt, sowie vollmilitärisch bei terrestrischen Waffen- und Transportsytemen- in der Lage war, mitzuhalten bzw. Russland dort z.T. heute noch weltführend ist)
5. Basiert der Kommunismus eben nicht auf Zwang und kontinuirlichen Unterdrückungsversuchen anderer bzw. Machtstreben. Er zielt genau darauf ab, alle Menschen von Konkurrenzdruck und der Last des Wettkampfes zu befreien (die nunmal zwangsläufig 50+%, meitst >90% Verlierer hervorbringen). Das Wohl aller soll und muss im Kommunismus Motivation genug sein - nicht nur dafür, zu forschen, sondern auch für alles andere. Etwas langsamer würde die Entwicklung im perfekten Kommunismus bei gleichem Einsatz vemutlich trotzdem ablaufen. Eben weil man nicht forscht, um einen Konkurrenten zu schaden, sondern um die Welt zu verbessern. D.h. man bringt ein Spiel nicht auf den Markt, sobald man ein paar schöne Screenshots erstellen konnte, sondern erst wenn es bugfrei ist. Und baut erst dann eine fissionsbasierte Energieversorgung auf, wenn man das Problem der Müllentsorgung beherrscht.
(Anm.: Es sei an dieser Stelle auf meine älteren Ausführungen zu folgenden Themen verwiesen: "Warum ein 50% Kommunismus nicht funktionieren kann"; "Warum perfekter Kommunismus mit der mehrheitlichen Einstellung der heutigen Bevölkerung nicht machbar ist"; "Warum die UdSSR nicht nur nicht kommunistisch hieß, sondern es auch nicht war")


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

Das Dilemma bei kommunistischen System ist aber, dass sie eigentlich keine kommunistischen Systeme sind, sondern es sind System, die die Menschen unterdrücken/beschränken.
Wo wäre denn die Menschheit heute, wenn es den perfekten Kommunismus geben würde, wenn es also keine Gier im Menschen gäbe?
Menschen sind aber nun mal Egositen, das ist naturbedingt, das kannst du nicht "wegerziehen" oder "wegzüchten", so sind sie nun mal und daher kann der Kommunismus in der Form, wie du ihn hier kurz beschrieben hast, nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Shi (12. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat der Ostblock denn erforscht/entwickelt, was nicht direkt mit dem Militär zu tun hat?



Wer schoss nochmal den ersten Satelliten bzw. Menschen ins All ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Dezember 2010)

Oder … wer hat noch mal den Golf I entwickelt und nur aus Materialmangel und Neuerungsdesinteresse die Blaupausen an den Westen gegen Divisen getauscht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Dezember 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Wer schoss nochmal den ersten Satelliten bzw. Menschen ins All ?


 
Und das hatte etwa nichts mit Militär zu tun? 
Rate mal, wie viele Spionagesatelliten die UdSSR nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Satelliten gebaut und gestartet hat.


----------

